# Zeitgeist



## HEOb (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo Buffed Community!

Bei dem Titel handelt es sich um einen Film, es ist eigentlich mehr ein Doku-Film....Zeitgeist!
Es handelt über die Welt, Religionen und Geld. Es werden tatsachen z.B. bezüglich zum 11 September fesgestellt. z.B das die World Trade Center gegen Flugzeug anschläge gewappnet war und es dadurch garnicht einstürzen konnte, aber es ist eingestürtzt.
Ein anderer Interessanter punkt war, der vergleich zwischen Horus den egyptischen Sonnengott und Jesus.
Beide sind laut schrifften am 25 Dezember geboren, von einer Jungfrau, drei Könige kamen und beschenkten sie. Beide hatten 12 jünger, sind gekreuzigt worden und nach 3 tagen sind sie wieder auferstanden.
Das unglaubliche ist das Horus 3500 vor Christus lebte.

Ach! ich kann das garnicht so gut wiedergeben....Leute die gerne hinter den Vorhang schauen wollen, sollten sich diesen Film anschauen...Zeitgeist!

MFG
HEOb


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. Mai 2008)

Ja, ist ganz witzig der Film und unterhaltsam. Mehr aber auch nicht...


----------



## RubenPlinius (7. Mai 2008)

hui, verschwörungstheorien...nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (7. Mai 2008)

Horus war nicht der ägyptische Sonnengott, das war Ra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke ich werde mir den Film mal anschauen, find sowas imme interessant ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Mai 2008)

Hier der komplette Film:

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=1338572241371195960


----------



## HEOb (7. Mai 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ja, ist ganz witzig der Film und unterhaltsam. Mehr aber auch nicht...



Naja. Witzig finde ich ihn jetzt gerade net....^^

Naja die behauptungen die sie dort im Film aufstellen, wiederlegen sie ja an hand von beweisen.
Dies macht es mir glaubwürdig, man kann mich jetzt als naiv bezeichen, dass ich das glaube was ich im Film sah.
Aber man sollte sich den mal angeschaut haben und sich eine Meinung draus zubilden!


----------



## HEOb (7. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Hier der komplette Film:
> 
> http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=1338572241371195960



Jo das ist es...aber schaut euch nicht gleich den 2ten Part an...fangt vom ersten an.

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=239...mp;q=&hl=de


----------



## Scharamo (7. Mai 2008)

Naja wirklich wiederlegt wird nix^^ Es wird nur gesagt das die Religionen gemeinsmkeiten haben.

Nunja der Rest des Films ist eigentlich eine recht üble sache^^(wenn es stimmt)
 Aber eigentlich stehe ich nicht auf verschwörungstheorien


----------



## Vexoka (7. Mai 2008)

Also ich denke nicht das die Filme über den 11. sep nur noch "Verschwörungstheorien" sind. Zeitgeist ist zwar gut aber schaut euch mal Unter falscher Flagge Loose Change 2 Recut an. Ich finde die um einiges besser!

Nehmt euch mal zeit und schaut es euch an.


----------



## Incontemtio (7. Mai 2008)

HEOb schrieb:


> Naja die behauptungen die sie dort im Film aufstellen, wiederlegen sie ja an hand von beweisen.



Gibt mir einen Tag Zeit und ich wiederlege dir jede Verschwörungstheorie zum 9.11 ...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. Mai 2008)

Vexoka schrieb:


> Also ich denke nicht das die Filme über den 11. sep nur noch "Verschwörungstheorien" sind. Zeitgeist ist zwar gut aber schaut euch mal Unter falscher Flagge Loose Change 2 Recut an. Ich finde die um einiges besser!
> 
> Nehmt euch mal zeit und schaut es euch an.



Und gleich nach "Loose Change" am besten "Screw Loose change" anschauen. Und


----------



## HEOb (7. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Gibt mir einen Tag Zeit und ich wiederlege dir jede Verschwörungstheorie zum 9.11 ...



Fixiert euch nicht nur auf den 9.11, es ist nur ein teil des Filmes.
Da wird halt gezeigt, dass der 9.11 nur passiert ist um USA einen Grund zuverschaffen in den Irak zumaschieren.

Schau dir bitte den 2 Teil des Filmes an....
Es wird gesagt das ein haus nur einstürzen kann wenn es am fundament getroffen wird.
Zudem war der World Trade Center mit 17 Tonnen schweren Stahl einsturz sicher gebaut.
Oder das Gebaüde 7 neben den towers, es ist auch eingestürzt....obwohl es nicht mal getroffen wurde.
Amatuer Videos zeigen deutlich das dieses haus gesprengt wurde...
Zur Flugabwehr der USA wurde auch was gesagt...sie waren stets in alarm bereitschaft und in 10 minuten schon in der luft...aber an den tag waren sie erst nach 80min in der luft....
Es gibt noch mehr punkte aber die müsste ich mir nochmal anschauen bevor ich es hier flasch rein schreibe.


----------



## nalcarya (7. Mai 2008)

Zeitgeist ist ein Fantasyladen in Koblenz - fand ich grad irgendwie witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (7. Mai 2008)

HEOb schrieb:


> Fixiert euch nicht nur auf den 9.11, es ist nur ein teil des Filmes.



Ich habe den Film gesehen, leider. Ein bisschen dummes Gewäsch über Gott und ein paar als Wahrheiten verpackte Behauptungen. 



HEOb schrieb:


> Da wird halt gezeigt, dass der 9.11 nur passiert ist um USA einen Grund zuverschaffen in den Irak zumaschieren.



Behauptet wird es bewiesen nicht. 



HEOb schrieb:


> Es wird gesagt das ein haus nur einstürzen kann wenn es am fundament getroffen wird.



Solange du dafür keine Belege lieferst, reicht es, wenn ich das Gegenteil behaupte um "erfolgreich" zu argumentieren. 



HEOb schrieb:


> Zudem war der World Trade Center mit 17 Tonnen schweren Stahl einsturz sicher gebaut.



Solange du dafür keine Belege lieferst, reicht es, wenn ich das Gegenteil behaupte um "erfolgreich" zu argumentieren. 



HEOb schrieb:


> Oder das Gebaüde 7 neben den towers, es ist auch eingestürzt....obwohl es nicht mal getroffen wurde.



Es wurde zwar nicht von einem Flugzeug getroffen, dafür aber von Teilen des WTC. 

Dazu die Aussage einer Zeugin: _"Gebäudeteile flogen durch die Luft, Glassplitter, überall war Papier. Und auf einmal sah ich das Fahrwerk eines Flugzeuges auf die Strasse prallen"_ Mario Colantonio 

Quelle: http://www.wtc-terrorattack.com/index2.htm



HEOb schrieb:


> Amatuer Videos zeigen deutlich das dieses haus gesprengt wurde...



_The way the building collapsed must have been caused by explosions
One demolition expert on the day of the collapse said it looked like implosion but this is not very strong evidence. Implosion firstly requires a lot of explosives placed in strategic areas all around the building. When and how was this explosive placed in the building without anyone knowing about it. Second, implosion required more than just explosives. Demolition experts spend weeks inside a derelict building planning an event. Many of the beams are cut through by about 90% so that the explosion only has to break a small bit of steel. In this state the building is highly dangerous, and there is no way such a prepared building could still be running day to day like WTC was._

Quelle: http://www.civil.usyd.edu.au/wtc.shtml


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. Mai 2008)

HEOb schrieb:


> Zudem war der World Trade Center mit 17 Tonnen schweren Stahl einsturz sicher gebaut.



Die Aussage find ich lustig^^ 
Kein Wunder dass es eingestürzt ist wenn bloß 17 Tonnen Stahl drin waren.

Edit: Außerdem wurde sowas Ähnliches 1912 in anderem Zusammenhang auch schonmal gesagt, und wir alle wissen was passiert ist.


----------



## eikira (4. Juni 2009)

HEOb schrieb:


> Hallo Buffed Community!
> 
> Bei dem Titel handelt es sich um einen Film, es ist eigentlich mehr ein Doku-Film....Zeitgeist!
> Es handelt über die Welt, Religionen und Geld. Es werden tatsachen z.B. bezüglich zum 11 September fesgestellt. z.B das die World Trade Center gegen Flugzeug anschläge gewappnet war und es dadurch garnicht einstürzen konnte, aber es ist eingestürtzt.
> ...



ein film zum nachdenken. sehr interessant und meiner meinung nach ziemlich aufschlussreich

ihr könnt sie euch downloaden unter
*http://www.zeitgeistmovement.tk/*
DENKT um! bzw fangt mal an zu denken.


----------



## tonygt (4. Juni 2009)

eikira schrieb:


> ein film zum nachdenken. sehr interessant und meiner meinung nach ziemlich aufschlussreich
> 
> ihr könnt sie euch downloaden unter
> *http://www.zeitgeistmovement.tk/*
> DENKT um! bzw fangt mal an zu denken.



Mein erster Gedanke als ich auf den Link gegangen bin war: Lol eine WoW Gilden Hompage was soll den der Shit.
Jo finde den Film auch gut wenn man sich überlegt das vieleicht, die Vermutungen oder Behauptungen in den Film war sind. Wäre das schon sehr Krass aber was sollen wir tun es gibt nur wenig Leute die wirklich den Mut haben hinter die Kulissen zu gucken und ich vage zu bezweifeln das sich irgendwas ändern wird.
Was können wir als "Normale Bürger" den machen ? Revolution ? Alle Politiker Stürzen? 
Das einzige wo man zeigen kann das man sich gegen so etwas wehrt ist wenn man dann eine anderen Präsidenten wählt oder sowas.


----------



## Ol@f (4. Juni 2009)

Ein Grundsatz rational-skeptische Denkens lautet: 



> "Außergewöhnliche Behauptungen bedürfen außergewöhnlicher Belege."


----------



## chopi (4. Juni 2009)

Hab die Filma auch letztens gesehn und für mich war ehrlich gesagt das Venusprojekt am interesantesten.
Der Rest ist aber auch nett,ich mag Verschwörungstheroin


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Juni 2009)

Wegen ren Religionen würd ich mir keine Sorgen machen ^^
Die haben alles voneinander Abgekupfert... ob nun Moslems, Christen, Ägypter,Römer, Griechen.....usw

ich fand den Film trotzdem relativ gut, aber langsam reichts mit den Verschwörungstheroienthreads  ;D wir sind hier schließlich nicht das Offizielle Galileo mystery Forum..oder irre ich mich ?

Das ist ein Fall für Galileo Mystery  *Titelmelodiespieltab*!!

P.S. Und was haben die Illuminaten damit zu tun?


----------



## Banload (4. Juni 2009)

Für mich eine Farce zur Zeitvertreibung, mehr nicht. Ich höre lieber einige gute Lieder.


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Juni 2009)

njaaa galileo mysterie =)

Die "Fakten" die dort vom 11 september erzählt werden, wurde und können immernoch abgeschmettert mit anderen Fakten.


----------



## eikira (5. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Für mich eine Farce zur Zeitvertreibung, mehr nicht. Ich höre lieber einige gute Lieder.



die ersteller dieser filme müssen sich nicht die zeit vertreiben. die könnten auch genau so gut wie du einfach wegschauen und alles nicht beachten.
ignoranz ist kein schlüssel. vielleicht für dich aber nicht für die zukunft.


----------



## eikira (5. Juni 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> njaaa galileo mysterie =)
> 
> Die "Fakten" die dort vom 11 september erzählt werden, wurde und können immernoch abgeschmettert mit anderen Fakten.



wie willst du so harte fakten "abschmettern" wo sogar die erbauer des WTC sagten sie waren darauf vorbereitet und haben es so gebaut das es mehre flugzeug einschläge aushalten würde?
oder das gebäude 7 einfach so in sich einstürzt? hats schiss bekommen und ist lieber schon vorher umgefallen?
auch das ist ignoranz. hier gehts nicht um wirkliche verschwörungstheorien sondern eher um enorm entscheidende details.
oder dass der brennstoff der flugzeuge nicht so heiss werden kann das stall so sehr schmiltzt und selbst tage dannach noch im schutt weiter brennt.

und das geld thema ist jetzt mehr den je ein thema oder kommt die krise aus langweile?

ignoranz der kompletten menscheit und unwissen somit bewegt sich nichts oder nur sehr sehr langsam dass es am ende zu spät ist.


----------



## sTereoType (5. Juni 2009)

verbindung zwischen jesus und horus? 
da find ich die zwischen prometheus und dem teufel besser.
prometheus war der titan in der griechischen mythologie, der den menschen entgegen des befehls des göttervater zeus das feuer brachte und dafür bestraft wurde(an kaukasus gekettet und jeden tag aufs neue wurde seine leber gefressen).
der teufel hat im lateinischen auch den namen luzifer der ja bekanntlich ein gefallener engel ist(also auch verbannt/bestraft von der höchsten authorität) und luzifer übersetzt bedeutet lichtbringer. 
lichtbringer=feuerbringer


----------



## Philister (5. Juni 2009)

der wirkliche stoff für solche theorien steht jeden tag aufs neue in den zeitungen - da brauch ich keine schreierischen filme für ;-)


----------



## Scrätcher (5. Juni 2009)

Tjaja! Die guten alten Verschwörungstheorien!^^

Gehasst, verdammt & vergöttert!

Wie kommts? Soll man sich so nen "Unsinn" überhaupt anschauen? Oder hat man das einfach "nicht nötig"?

Ich will es mal anhand einer Beziehung erklären:

Du lernst ein Mädel kennen, sie ist hübsch, sie ist nett, ja eigentlich deine Traumfrau! Und ihr kommt zusammen! Perfekt! Dann auf einmal sagt dir ihre beste Freundin, sie muß dir leider etwas negatives über sie sagen. Du hast 3 Möglichkeiten zu antworten:

1. Du sagst, du hast das nicht nötig irgendwas zu hören. Du wirst das alles selbst heraus finden.

2. Du hörst zu, sie sagt dir, das Mädel geht mit anderen Typen recht freizügig um, daraufhin machst du sofort Schluß.

3. Du hörst zu, sie sagt dir, das Mädel geht mit anderen Typen recht freizügig um und du beschliest für dich, darauf zu achten ob dem so ist.

Es ist passiert! Sie hat dich betrogen! Wie wirst du jetzt reagieren? Ich hab für jede Nr oben die wohl meist übliche Reaktion:

1. Du bist am Boden zerstört! Du hast dich in die Beziehung reingesteigert und dann sowas!!! Du zerfliest im Selbstmitleid und verfluchst sie.

2. Tja, es mußte ja so kommen! Zum Glück hast du dem gleich ein Ende bereitet! Aber mit der Zeit wächst Zweifel in dir, hättest du es vielleicht doch verhindern können? Wäre sie dir vielleicht doch treu geblieben? Du wirst es nie erfahren weil du es erst garnicht probiert hast.

3. Was soll ich sagen? Du wurdest gewarnt und du hast immer wieder Anzeichen dafür entdeckt! Nicht das es nicht Schmerzhaft wäre aber du warst darauf vorbereitet und deshalb tut es nicht so weh. Es war wohl einfach die falsche Frau....

Und was hat das ganze jetzt mit Verschwörungstheorien zu tun? Bei ihnen ist es ähnlich! Man kann sich entscheiden ob man es sich "anhört" oder nicht! Und die Antworten, laufen ähnlich ab:

1. ...hat sich das nie angehört, immer als Quatsch abgetan. Er würde nie die Anzeichen erkennen, weil er nie irgendwas darüber gelesen oder gehört hat.

2. ... übertreibt es! Ob Verschwörungstheorien oder Krieg oder was auch immer! Das normale Leben geht in erster Linie weiter und es gibt NIE einen Grund die Flinte ins Korn zu werfen! Man darf nicht wegen irgend einer Info sein ganzes Leben einfach mal so komplett umkrempeln! 

3. Hat es sich angehört und trotzdem beschlossen für sich zu entscheiden. Wenn es dafür Anzeichen geben wird, so wird er sie sehen und schneller reagieren können als viele andere.


Also ich persönlich bin Typ 3. Ich hör mir sowas an und fertig! Ich entscheide dann für mich was logisch klingt und was nicht! Man muß nicht alles glauben aber es kann nicht Schaden sowas anzuhören um dann für sich selbst zu entscheiden ob es logisch ist oder.

Und was für ein Typ bist du?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (5. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Und was für ein Typ bist du?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin ein Zwergen Paladin!Und was spielst du?!

(Typ3) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (5. Juni 2009)

eikira schrieb:


> wie willst du so harte fakten "abschmettern" wo sogar die erbauer des WTC sagten sie waren darauf vorbereitet und haben es so gebaut das es mehre flugzeug einschläge aushalten würde?


also grundsätzlich finde ich den Begriff Verschwörungstheorie schon immer recht negativ.allein durch das Wort Verschwörung darin.verschwört man sich gegen den Staat wenn man etwas anderes vermutet als die Medien bekanntgeben?
zu den Details kann man als Normalsterblicher eh kaum was vernünftiges rausfinden.ich hab zu diesem Thema auch viel Sendungen verfolgt und hab gerade zu dem Thema Eisenträger im WTC schmelzen,die eigentlich sowas aushalten sollten eine Doku auf dem ZDF gesehen,einem Sender den ich eigentlich als relativ neutral einstufe.und die haben mit Experten herausgefunden,dass es halt doch durchaus möglich wäre(frag mich jetzt nicht mehr wie,aber die Doku ging auch ne Std.)...es gibt immer mehrere Meinungen zu einem Thema...
wichtig bei allem ist halt nur das Schwarz-Weiss-denken,oder das Gut-Böse-denken auszuschalten.wer nämlich glaubt USA sind die Guten und die Terroristen sind die Bösen,der glaubt auch alles was er in der Bild-Zeitung findet.
klar kann man bei den Anschlägen vermuten dass die USA nur eine Legalisierung ihres Irak-Angriffes gesucht haben,aber wenn schon Journalisten,Versicherungsleute und andere Experten,die ihren Lebensunterhalt damit verdienen solche Sachen aufzuklären, daran scheitern,was sollen wir dann erst hier vermuten?????
naja für Kiddies zum wachrütteln ganz nette Sendung,aber ansonsten...


----------



## 1Auriga1 (5. Juni 2009)

Ich ab den Film auch schon vor einiger Zeit gesehen an einigen Sachen ist bestimmt auch was wahres dran aber bei den ganzen politischen Sachen denke ich nicht das es da jemanden im Hintergrund gibt, der versucht unsere Welt zu „lenken“. Da geht es höchstens ein paar einzelnen Leuten um Geld und Macht aber es besteht kein großer übergeordneter Zusammenhang. Naja und das Religionen voneinander abgeschaut haben ist ja auch nicht ungewöhnlich oder was neues. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema World Trade, Leute, wer glaubt das die Gebäude nach einem Flugzeugeinschlag nicht einstürzen können, dem kann ich nur Empfehlen mal 1-2 Semester Statik und noch 1 Semester Brandschutz zu belegen, dann können wir weiter reden. Das Verhalten was die beiden Türme gezeigt haben passt perfekt zum Brandverhalten von Stahl. Stahl wird, wenn er dem Feuerausgesetzt wird, immer heißer und je heißer er wird desto mehr verliert er an Tragfähigkeit, bis die Belastung so groß wird das er reißt. Das geht bei Stahl auch ziemlich schnell, auf Grund der guten Wärmeleitfähigkeit ist er sehr feuerempfindlich, viel mehr als z.B Stahlbeton. 

Jedenfalls standen die Gebäude Deswegen noch eine Weile. Bevor hier jetzt jemand kommt „aber der Stahl hat doch eine Brandschutzverkleidung“, selbst wenn man davon ausgeht dass diese den Flugzeugeinschlag unbeschadet überstanden hat, kein Brandschutz auf diesem Planeten hält einem Feuer ewig stand. Irgendwann ist auch dieser abgebrannt oder die Hitze kommt durch. Deshalb gibt es beim Brandschutz z.B. in Deutschland ja die Feuerwiderstandsklassen z.B. eine F 90 Tür hält 90 Minuten dem Feuer stand, die gleichen Klassen gibt es auch Für Stahlverkleidungen oder Anstriche. Also bei Feuer ist einfach irgendwann Ende mit der Tragfähigkeit bei Stahl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (12. Juli 2009)

HEOb schrieb:


> [...] Beide sind laut schrifften am 25 Dezember geboren [..]




Ohne den Film gesehen zu haben:
Jesus wurde nicht am 25. Dezember geboren. Oder sagen wir lieber, man weiß nicht wann er geboren wurde.
Der Tag wurde lediglich vom römischen Feiertag des Sonnengottes Sol Invictus ins Christentum übernommen (Siehe Konstantinische Wende bzw. Beziehungen des Sol-Kults zum Christentum).


Muss schon sagen, gut recherchierter Film.

Wenn man schon solche unsinnigen Tatsachen in die Welt zu setzen versucht, sollte man wenigstens alle Merkmale der eigens angesprochenen Punkte in genaueren Augenschein nehmen. 

Aber Achtung: Zweifler sind in Wirklichkeit nur Echsenmenschen aus der hohlen Erde, die versuchen die Wahrheit zu vertuschen, um im Anschluss mit ihren Reichsflugscheiben zurück auf die Venus zu fliegen!!!
Alles ein Fall für das Galileo Mystery Team!!!11
:-B


P.S.:
Für alle mit Geschichtsamnesie:

Auf den 11. September folgte der Afghanistankrieg nicht der Irakkrieg. Der war eine hergesteuerte Folge der Massenhysterie im "War on Terror".
In beiden Fällen gings jedoch eher um Prestige, Resourcen und ne Menge Geld.


----------



## MoK (12. Juli 2009)

halte zumindest teil 1 für sehr weit hergeholt....

und denke auch das teil 2 und teil 3 nich der wahrheit entsprechen....

aber dennoch...
was wahres muss drann sein.......
allein die sache mit dem pentagon und dem rasen... 
desweiteren das das flugzeug mehrere masten abgeknickt hat ohne das irgendwas abreißt.......

in den Kommentaren von video.google wird etwas von einer direktive erzählt......

kurzum ich denke die geschichte hat einfach einen wahren kern....... denkt mal darüber nach wieviel B*llshit in unserer Welt abgeht.. die jeden tag passiert.... nur weil div. leute den hals nich vollkriegen können..... 

zum glück sind die meißten im forum hier noch jung genug um heraus zu finden wer recht hat....
wenn ihr leute die diesen film für in keinster beziehung für wahr halten recht habt.... bin ich der erste der euch einen ausgibt

aber was machen wir wenn ihr euch irrt ???
denkt drüber nach
gute nacht,


----------



## Wolfner (12. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> aber was machen wir wenn ihr euch irrt ???



Und wennschon...
Im Endeffekt geht es nur darum wer abkassiert.
Ob das nun irgendeine Regierung, fundamentalistische Organisation oder irgendein Globalplayer ist, ist doch nicht wirklich wichtig.
Am Ende steht einer mit vollen Taschen da und fertig. Ein paar kommen damit davon und ein paar schaffen es halt doch nicht, die Öffentlichkeit im großen Stil zu bescheißen.
Die zahlen dann aber auch den ultimativen Preis dafür. Ein Lynchmob steht schnell - schau mal Richtung Osten :-P


Ich glaube die meisten Dinge sind in Wahrheit so nüchtern wie sie blutig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:
Grade mal in die ersten 10 Minuten des Films reingeschaut. Bei charismatischen Rednern die Religion undifferenziert als Institut und weniger als moralische Hilfestellung im jeweiligen Zeitkontext sehen, kann man eigentlich gleich abschalten. 
Die versuchen einem auch nur einen Bären aufzubinden, der nicht weniger schwachsinnig ist, als bspw. der Ablasshandel selbst.
Das rhetorische Prinzip dieser Leute ist es das Publikum mit Behauptungen mitzureißen um sie danach mit einfachen Fakten Milde zu stimmen.
Das ganze wiederholt sich innerhalb des typischen Geschichtskonstrukts mit Einleitung, Höhepunkt und Konklusion.


----------



## Night falls (12. Juli 2009)

In welchen Intervallen wird dieser "Doku"-Film eigentlich wieder ausgegraben?


----------



## MoK (12. Juli 2009)

war von dem ersten teil bei zeitgeist auch nicht so überzeugt aber der zweite teil hat es in sich genauso wie der dritte.... 
und bei dem dritten teil kommen wir zu dem punkt der mich so schockiert....

wenn ihr mehr erfahren wollt infokrieg.tv

habe mir dort gerade endgame - der plan für globale versklavung angeschaut und naja.... 
wenn man mal genau darüber nachdenkt... und berücksichtigt wann die dokus gemacht werden... 
und mit welcher energie die leute dahinter stehn die sowas aufdecken.... dann atestiere ich jedem der sagt is doch alles o.k.  das er zumindest ne brille braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


in Endgame meinte ein Reporter... es kann nix gutes dabei rauskommen wenn man sich hinter verschlossen türen trifft 

und für alle die die es nich glauben...
recherchiert selbst oder bleibt in eurem hamsterrad =)

ich bin shocked und geh ins bett...
gn8

Edith: habe bereits des öfteren gelesen das sich leute nur den ersten teil anschauen und dann abschalten.. kann es wirklich empfehlen bis zum ende zu schauen und am besten direkt danach endgame.....
spätestens dann werdet ihr zu der erkenntnis kommen das das so ist.... weil grade in endgame wird auf viel aus zeitgeist eingegangen...... schaut die filme und schaut danach in die medien.. ihr werdet sehn 
muhahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (12. Juli 2009)

Ich werd mal nen interessanten Text in den Anhang packen, der meiner Meinung nach ganz gut mit dem "Zeitgeist" aufräumt

Kritisiert wie ich finde sehr gut den Text. Alternativ kann man ihn sich auch HIER durchlesen, aber unseren ganzen Forenrechten wird vermutlich sauer aufstoßen, dass eine "linksextreme" Seite verlinkt wird und werden das schon als Beweis sehen, dass alles in dem Text Unsinn ist.

Problem ist leider, dass der Blog von dem der Text stammt nicht mehr existiert :/


Zum Topic an sich:
Ich würd den ganzen Verschwörungstheoretikern empfehlen, lieber mal auf wikileaks als auf infokrieg zu surfen...dann merkt man dass das eigentlich nur schlecht gemeinte Comedy ist ;D


----------



## Rednoez (12. Juli 2009)

Also ich finde höchstens den Teil mit der Religion realistisch.


----------



## MoK (12. Juli 2009)

wo siehst du dann den grund für stagnierende infrastruktur (in den USA) 
wieso rutscht das bildungssystem in den meißten ländern immer weiter ab ???
warum wird die kluft zwischen arm und reich immer größer ??
wieso lassen sich ami's mit den 35% einkommenssteuer übern tisch ziehn obwohl sie verfassungswidrig is....
um nur einige sachen zu nennen 
stell dir einfach die frage wer in den letzten kriegen (wk.1 / wk.2 und vietnam) immer mit mehr geld nach hause kam als er hin gegangen ist... jede scheiß bank die irgendwelchen staaten geld leiht..... 
in endgame wird es euch gezeigt und niemand sagt ihr müsst dsa für bare münze nehmen... nur nehmt mich immer alles so hin und recheriert selbst..... 
zeitgeist hin und her.... 
endgame schauen und 1 und 1 zusammen ziehn =)

PS: ihr wißt das hinter jedem großen mann eine große frau steht... warum sollte es dort aufhören ???
ihr wißt das es in unserer zeit Lobbys sind die zum sehr großen teil auf politische geschehnisse einfluss nehmen.. warum sollte da schluss sein ???
informiet euch über die Bilderberg gruppe.... das sind 120 der erfolgreichsten und Mächstigen Menschen der welt.... ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich das die sich hinter verschlossenen türen treffen um irgendwas positives für uns (den gemeinen pöbel) zu beschließen....


----------



## MoK (13. Juli 2009)

was hälst du denn von teil 2 oder gar teil 3 ???? 

btw wer meinen worten net glaubt sollte sich auf infokrieg.tv den vortrag von alexander benesch anhören.. er zieht die parallelen zwischen faschisten, kommunisten (bzw sozialisten) und zwischen demokraten.... solllte man gehört haben... sehr nice =) und auch sehr erschreckend....

@Khorhiil...
klar den menschen wird ihr glaube gelassen... weil es wird nirgenswo gesagt.. hey glaubt das was wir heir sagen das is so passiet....... ich denke viel mehr die wollen damit zum nachdenken anregen und vorallem das ihr... recherchiert....

Wissen ist unsere größte Waffe, macht was drauss


----------



## Falathrim (13. Juli 2009)

Ach MoK weißt du was dein Problem ist?

Dass du ernsthaft für voll nimmst, was in diesen Filmen kommt. 90% dieser ganzen Scheiße da sind unbewiesen oder widerlegt. Und die 10% die wahr sind kannst du bei jeder antikapitalistischen Organisation (attac, DIE LINKE etc.) in den wenigen Broschüren nachlesen. 


Dass etwas in der Welt schief läuft, bestreitet keiner. Aber den Antiamerikanismus und Antisemitismus der auf infokrieg.tv gepflegt wird ist einfach lachhaft bzw. schockierend.


Und die Parallelen zwischen Kommunismus/Sozialismus, parlamentarischer Demokratie und Faschismus sind nicht so verwunderlich, wenn man bedenkt dass die Ideen allsamt in nicht einmal einem Jahrhundert quasi parallel voneinander entwickelt bzw. verwirklicht wurden, und das auf vergleichsweise kleinem Raum (Marxismus und Faschismus kommen beide weitgehend aus Deutschland (wobei das kommunistische Manifest für linke Gruppen in England verfasst wurde)), ganz zu schweigen davon dass sie ALLE auf der christlich (reformierten) Moral aufbauen, aus einer Zeit in der der Calvinismus noch relativ stark war...
Dass da Ähnlichkeiten auftreten, wen wunderts?


----------



## Scrätcher (13. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> .....
> Dass etwas in der Welt schief läuft, bestreitet keiner. Aber den Antiamerikanismus und Antisemitismus der auf infokrieg.tv gepflegt wird ist einfach lachhaft bzw. schockierend.
> .....



Ich möchte eure Diskussion nicht unterbrechen oder mich gar einklinken, aber der Film "Endgame" ist auf jedenfall interessant. Natürlich darf man sich davon nicht "wegspülen" lassen sondern sollte kritisch an solche Themen herangehen.

Aber sehenswert ist er allemal!

Dann kann man immernoch nach Beweisen googeln über Dinge die in diesem Film vorkommen oder das mit unserer jetztigen Situation vergleichen. Auf jedenfall sollte man ihn für die nächsten Jahre mal im Hinterkopf behalten, was dort gesagt wird.

Nichts ist gefährlicher als Unwissenheit oder trügerische Sicherheit.


----------



## MoK (13. Juli 2009)

wüßte gern wo die aussagen auf infokrieg.tv antisemitistisch sein sollen ??? 
schaue da jetzt seit tagen und nirgenswo auf dieser seite wird religiös gegen juden gewettert..... es wird auch nich gegen amerika gewettert mit keinem wort..... es wird lediglich aufgezeigt was falsch läuft und worauf das ganze hinaus laufen könnte..... 

noch nie mitm 11. september beschäftigt ???? anscheinend nich genug sonst würdest du merken das dieser ganze scheiß eine farce ist......
genau wie die legitimation für vietnam etc.pp. 

du tust es ab und sagst es wäre nonsense..... warum ????? passt das nicht in dein weltbild ??? 
überleg doch ma wirklich sachlich... warum stagniert bildung, wirtschaft und infrastruktur in vielen Industrieländern???
warum kriegt China von der U.N auszeichnungen on mass für ihre Inlandspolitik ????
warum lässt die U.N. einen artenvielfaltsbericht so stehn in dem es heißt das man die erdbevölkerung reduzieren müsse um unseren planeten zu retten.....
warum wird erdgas verbrannt um den kurs nich zu zerstören ???
warum treffen sich 120 der mächtigsten menschen der welt jedes jahr irgendwo in einem luxushotel ohne das davon irgendwas irgendwo in den massenmedien auftaucht ??

warum chillt der U.S. Präsident am 11. september noch weiter in dieser schule rum ?? warum tut er nix ?? warum bleiben alle mächtigen des landes in diesem moment untätig und tun nix ???
warum hat der fluglotse nich eingegriffen nachdem er fast eine halbe stunde vor dem fliegen der flugzeuge in die türme, bereits den kontakt mit den manschinen verloren hatte...
nebenbei war er für alle 3 maschinen veranwortlich.. und er tat nix... er hat nur versucht sie weiter zu erreichen....
es werden einfach in unserer zeit sachen so gedreht um die legitimation für das zu haben was gewollt ist..... 
das war bei stalin so, das war bei hitler so.. und in amerika ist es nicht anders.....
der produzent von loose change 2 war in afghanistan und irak.... er selbst sagt wie sehr die amerikanische regierung die öffentlichkeit in ihrem land belügt..... 

ich wäre froh wenn alles friede, freude und eierkuchen wäre.. ist es aber nicht....

wenn du mir das alles nich glaubst..... übelege ma gegen was der amerikanische unabhängigkeitskrieg hauptsächlich geführt wurde....
genau das system weswegen es der unabhängigkeitskrieg stattfand regiert nun die U.S.A..... 
ob du es glaubst oder nicht ist mir egal... aber sei nicht dumm... klär dich auf und recherchier selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke Scrätcha.. mehr will ich auch garnich... nichts außer das ihr euch informiert...
btw könnte dir noch unter falscher flagge empfehlen..... 

PS: ich glaub auch nicht wirklich das alles so 100pro wie es is... aber ich denke mir meinen teil und schaue was in der welt passiert :\


----------



## Calathiel (13. Juli 2009)

Gott mok gehst du mir auf die Eier in diesem Thread. Diese selbstgefälliger "ich weiss alles und bin der beste" nummer die du hier abziehst.. Sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Funken Wahrheit ist überall, ihn jedoch zu finden und die komplette Wahrheit zu entdecken ist nicht möglich. Dafür fehlen die Beweise und Zeitgeist usw. sind alles nur Objekte bzw. Filme die gegen die jetzigen Fakten eingesetzt werden. Es werden daraus neue Fakten, und alle glauben daran.
Tja leider sind Fakten nicht immer wirklich wahr, auch wenn sie als solche bezeichnet werden und die Mehrhheit der Bevölkerung daran glaubt...

Das ganze mit Zeitgeist (ich mein wie alt ist der FIlm schon?) ist langsam derbst ausgelutscht. Das Amerika nicht ganz sauber ist, wissen bzw. glauben langsam alle auf der Welt. AUch diese ganze Finanzmarktkrise ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. 

Nur sind vorallem wikipedia, infokrieg und diese Filmchen sind sehr stark mit Vorsicht zu geniessen, genauso wie auch alle politischen und wirtschaftlichen Veröffentlichungen. Darauf ganze Diskussionen aufzubauen bedeutet nix anderes als Gerüchteküche... 
Das einzige Problem heute, ist es noch neutrale Fachliteratur zu finden, auf welche keinen Einfluss genommen wird. Und sobald mir wer hier von so etwas einen Text reinpostet, dann glaub ich ihm auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ansonsten ist das hier nur "uuuuuuuuuuuuh auf infokrieg gibts was neues *blabbber blabber**


ps : " ich wette hinter mok steht bin laden 0_o"


----------



## MoK (13. Juli 2009)

zu geil... echt....wie hieß es in monkey island ?? ich bin gummi du bist stahl.... 
weißte wenn du so über mich denkst... juckt mich das herzlich wenig ich kenn dich nich bla bla bla.. is deine meinung.. bitte....
aber ich rede nicht nur von zeitgeist.... ich rede von der arbeit von alex jones...... 

denk ma drüber nach wieviel rechte und freiheiten die menschen seit dem 11. september aufgegen haben.... verschließe deine augen und schau dir nicht die doku filme von alex jones an.... das könnte dein weltbild zu tief erschüttern....
in endgame z.b. werden soviele leute zitiert...... henry kissinger z.b. mit recht radikalen zitaten.. glaubst du wirklich dieser film würde auf dvd verkauft werden wenn es die zitate nicht schwarz auf weiß geben würde ? ich jedenfalls würde nicht ein zitat von mir in irgendeinem film stehn lassen was ich nich wirklich gesagt habe... und wenn du mir immer noch nicht glaubst was mir relativ egal ist.... was mir nicht egal ist das du nichtmal die möglichkeit in betracht ziehst... weißte was... les dir z.b. den U.N bericht über artenvielfalt durch.... schau dir zitate von großen leuten an..... 

weißte solche leute wie du spielen den eliten in die hand.. ganz einfach.. du lehnst so etwas ab... es könnt ja was schlimmes bei rauskommen.... 
wir werden nach und nach in einen polizeistaat getrieben und keiner merkt es bis es zu spät is

PS: schau dir diesen film an dann weißt du was in den USA sache ist... Martial Law 9-11: Rise Of The Police State
von wegen recht auf freie meinung..... sowas is neuerdings unamerikanisch


----------



## Calathiel (13. Juli 2009)

kann ich mir auch die nachrichten anschauen von da drübern.. weiss ich genauso was da los ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nur so... ich habe weder meine Meinung über das ganze Thema hier breitgetreten noch sonstwas... Ich denke in mancher Hinsicht ähnlich wie du aber ich halt die Klappe und tret die ned rum, weil es bis jetzt nicht wirklich Fakten gibt. Ich war grad wieder auf infokrieg und habe mir kurz n bericht?! über diese Zusammenkunft der mächtigsten Leute gelesen... Überall steht nur " wird gemunkelt, gerüchte, vielleicht, eventuell" ... sorry .. nogo...
Wenn ich meine Aussagen auf sowas stützen würde, sorry das widerstrebt mir...


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Juli 2009)

Solche Filme existieren nur, weil es 1. Cool ist dagegen zu sein und solche "Verschwörungen" zu konstruieren und 2. den Pöbel zu verunsichern bzw. zu belustigen...
Wie soll man sich als junger Regisseur sonst wohl ins Gespräch bringen, wenn nicht mit solch einem Film? Den Machern geht es dabei NICHT um die Wahrheit sondern genauso wie bei denen die sie "kritisieren" um das liebe Geld...
Es werden dabei nur Geschichtsfälschung, Faktenverdrehung, absichtliches Fakten verschweigen und zurechtbiegen bestimmter Dinge mit einem gesunden Maß an Idiotie gemixt... nichts anderes tut auch die Bild... um besonders reißerisch und gefährlich zu klingen um ja viele Leute die sowieso schon genug Probleme haben, weiter in ihre Wahnvorstellungen hineinzutreiben und unmengen von Geld bzw. Prestige zu scheffeln... 
Das es natürlich gut klappt, liegt an der Leichtgläubigkeit des Pöbels in beziehung zu "Verschwörungen und Staatsfeindlichkeit" was man nicht versteht und nicht verstehen will, davor hat man Angst und da kommen solche "Filme" gerade recht...


----------



## MoK (13. Juli 2009)

so du hast dir nu bisschen was über endgame angeschaut, toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich habe mir den vortrag von alexander benesch angeschaut....
ich habe mir den nachfolgenden vortrag über das bankensystem angeschaut..
ich hab mir zeitgeist teil 1-3 angeschaut wobei mir teil 1 total egal ist....
ich habe mir bzw. schaue mir grade martial law 9-11: rise of the police state an...
vorallem das letzte ist sehr interessant weil sehr auf die bush familie und bohemia grove eingeht...

aber erklär mir mal die bitte die legitimation friedliche demonstranten in new york über 3 tage in ein astbestverseuchtes gebäude eingesperrt werden ohne mit anwälten oder familien reden zu dürfen ?


----------



## Scrätcher (13. Juli 2009)

Calathiel schrieb:


> Ich war grad wieder auf infokrieg und habe mir kurz n bericht?! über diese Zusammenkunft der mächtigsten Leute gelesen...



flitz nochmal kurz hin und schau dir mal "Endgame" an. Am Anfang zieht er sich wie ein Kaugummi, trotzdem sollte man nicht vorspulen weil die Infos auf einander aufbauen. Er ist wirklich ......hart.... wenn man drüber nachdenkt, was da erzählt wird.

Danach kannst du dir deine eigene Meinung bilden. UND du kannst mir sagen wo sie lügen! ;-)


----------



## Calathiel (13. Juli 2009)

hm selor

Ich glaube sehr wohl, dass auch in den Filmen einige Ungereimtheiten und Unwahrheiten aufgedeckt wurden. Jedoch darf man niemals sich auf solche Aussagen stützen, dafür sind diese Filme definitiv nicht geeignet. Denn sie machens ähnlich wie auch die Politiker... EIn bisserl da zusammenreimen und da und schon hat man eine schöne Aussage die man dem Volk verkaufen kann... Das ergibt dann solche Diskussionspartner wie m0k...
Wichtig bei sowas ist, alles distanziert anzusehen und nicht zuviel Glauben schenken. Die Wahrheit schlussendlich wird wohl eh nie rauskommen, bzw. ich werd das nicht mehr erleben...


----------



## MoK (13. Juli 2009)

könnte auch noch unter falscher flagge empfehlen 

@ calathiel

ich sehe einfach die defiziete unserer gesellschaft... individualismus wird aussterben..
du bist doch heutzutage fast nix mehr wenn du nicht mit dem strom schwimmst.... 
und das wird immer härter meines erachtens nach....

stagnierendes bildungssystem is nur eines der indizien.... 
es glaubt doch kaum noch einer irgendwas was nich inner röhre kommt.....

du musst ja nix davon glauben was in diesen filmen gesagt wird

aber du bist es jedem schuldig der sein leben für deine freiheit gab... dich zu informieren... nicht mehr nicht weniger


----------



## Calathiel (13. Juli 2009)

"aber du bist es jedem schuldig der sein leben für deine freiheit gab" 
atatat?? hackts??? sind wir hier bei der Bundeswehr? Komm mir nicht mit solchen Sprüchen sonst geh ich gleich kopfüber an der Decke....

Ich infomiere mich gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich informiere mich viel und ich bezweifel dass ich überall die Wahrheit kenne. Ich trete aber mit meinem Unwissen auch nicht rum. Im Gegensatz zu meiner Unwissenheit weiss ich aber, was ich glauben soll und worüber ich den Kopf schütteln muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoK (13. Juli 2009)

du glaubst das was dir dein fernseher sagt und nicht weniger... anders kommt es für mich nicht rüber

und es ist so.. komm mir nicht mit bundeswehr... 
glaubst du die bundeswehr is die einzige instution die deine freheit beschützt bzw beschützt hat ??? 
Martial Law 9-11: Rise Of The Police State guck dir das an.. dann reden wir weiter, mkay ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eigentlich kannst dir alles von alex jones anschauen... er ist überzeugt von dem was er sagt und zeigt div. zusammenhänge auf....
wenn du es dann immer noch net siehst... tut mir deine weltanschauung echt leid

wenn alles so tutti ist wie du sagst 
dann erklär mir mal bitte...
wie ein land wie china auszeichnungen für ihre innlandspolitik kriegt ?? du kommst innen knast wenn du mehr als 1 kind hast....


----------



## Calathiel (13. Juli 2009)

er ist überzeugt von dem was er sagt : <-- falsche antwort... Ich bin auch überzeugt von dem was ich sage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mir glaubt aber niemand :-p

"aber du bist es jedem schuldig der sein leben für deine freiheit gab"  <-- I'm sorry, No Chance.. Der Satz ist ist und bleibt Müll. Ich möchte mal wissen wer alles sein Leben für meine Freiheit gegeben hat. Ach ja das war dieser  Arnold von Winkelried.... (Sempach) und noch ein paar andere. 
so fertig gedummschwätzt...

Du sagst mir : du glaubst das was dir dein fernseher sagt und nicht weniger ?
Ich erklärs jetzt mal einfach. Ich habe seit knapp einem halben Jahrn Fernseher. Vorher waren Bücher und Zeitschriften/Zeitungen meine Informationsquellen. (ETH-Bibliothek 4tw.)
Was ist deine INformationsquelle?
EIn paar Internetmovies und ein paar lapidare Websites...

ICh würd mal sagen .. Hard Fail sorry
Du glaubst genau an das was du mir vorwirsfst... Irgendwelche neuzeitliche Gerüchteküche. 

Ich sag jetzt nicht das Alex Jones keine AHnung hat, aber auch er hat nicht nur die Wahrheit rausgefunden. AUch er hat sich shcon geirrt und auch er stellt Vermutungen auf. Und er machts wie andere, er versucht durch geschickte Formulierung und Anprangerung die Mehrheit zu sich zu ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 I <3 Propaganda...

Glaub mir mein Weltbild ist offen genug und meine Weltanschauung ziemlich offen und weitsichtig. Aber das heisst auch genau, dass ich nicht auf solche idiotischen Wahrheitsfindungsmethoden reinfalle. Bevor ich hier auch nur annähernd ein Statement abgeben würde, müsste ich die Wahrheit wissen. Und die gibbet (im Fall 9/11 z.b.) nicht. Also geb ich ned meinen Senf zum besten über sowas. Und schon gar nicht geb ich meinen Senf zuwas ab, wenn ich vorher genau von einer Person ein paar FIlmchen angeguckt habe und dabei n bisserl Englisch gelernt habe.. No go!


----------



## Scrätcher (13. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich euch beiden mal was sagen darf:

STOP!!

Als Zuschauer gewinnt man den Eindruck ihr verlaßt gerade immer mehr die Argumentationsebene und driftet immer mehr in einen Streit ab.

Ja MoK ist gerade ziemlich aufgewühlt aber nicht völlig verrückt! Genausowenig wie Calathiel alles glaubt was in der Glotze kommt aber sich schnell von MoK reizen läßt!


Ihr solltet vielleicht nicht so mit der Tür ins Haus fallen (gilt besonders mit MoK) und weniger impulsiv schreiben und dafür mehr Argumente bringen. 


Ich beziehe mich mal auf den Film Endgame.

Man stelle sich vor es wäre einfach ein ScienceFiction und schaut sich den an. Dabei sollte man sich überlegen inwiefern sowas tatsächlich durchführbar wäre. 

Letztlich geht es in dem Film um einen kleinen elitären Kreis, der sich trifft und die weitere vorgehensweise in der Wirtschaft und Politik Weltweit abspricht. Eine Versammlung hinter verschlossenen Türen geschützt von unseren Geheimdiensten obwohl Volksvertreter daran garnicht teilnehmen dürften!

Könnten sie Börsencrash "künstlich" hervorrufen? Denn wer das kann, könnte mehr Geld damit verdienen wie mit allem anderen! Gäbe es eine Möglichkeit sie zu stoppen? Werden Menschen korrupt, wenn sie mit Macht in Berührungen kommen? Inwiefern könnte man sowas stoppen?
Stimmt es, dass es mehr Menschen gibt, als gut für diese Welt ist? 

Und und und.. also mich hat der Film ziemlich beschäftigt und ich hab danach auch mein Weltbild "etwas" verändert! Ich bin um einiges Vorsichtiger geworden und hinter mancher bisher vermuteter "Dummheit" schließe ich "Absicht" nicht mehr aus.


----------



## MoK (13. Juli 2009)

Calathiel schrieb:


> er ist überzeugt von dem was er sagt : <-- falsche antwort... Ich bin auch überzeugt von dem was ich sage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



soll ich dir damit wirklich kommen ? :> 

wie wärs mit den amerikanischen soldaten in der normandy damit du deine cola (oder wad weiß ich) trinken kannst ??? von deutschen soldaten in stalingrad möcht ich nicht anfangen..... sie taten das was ihnen gesagt wurde.... weil sie an freiheit für deutschland glaubten..... (fehlgeleiterter glaube, kann gut sein darüber wage ich nich zu urteilen) 
also erzähl mir nich das wäre bullshit....

es ist immer so das Leute ihr leben für unsere freiheit geben....

das war im 1.wk so.. war im 2.wk so... und wird auch im dritten so sein....

es gibt einfach so krasse radikale zitate von leuten der öffentlichkeit..... 

das für mich das alles nich so sehr an den haaren herbeigezogen ist....

und mir erklären wie so eine nation wie china auszeichnungen für ihre inlandspolitik erhalten konnte... konntest mir bis jetzt auch noch nich erklären..... 

scheinst ja so als würdest du viel über den herrn jones wissen
aber ich wette in wirklichkeit hast du dir bei den videos die ersten minuten angeschaut und hast danach den kopf in den sand gesteckt...
du kommst mir vor wie eines von diesen schafen die nich gegen ihren hirten rebellieren wollen
sry für die harten worte....

wenn du nicht siehst was in dieser welt alles abgeht bist du genauso blind wie der mainstream ami der nix glaubt was nicht in der glotze kommt....
klar ist es immer notwending alles im gewissen maße differenziert zu sehn..... 

aber es gibt soviele Leute ( Zitate in div. alex jones doku's) die alle das gleiche sagen....

schau dir z.b. den vortrag von alexander benesch an..... aber wirst du eh nich tun weil du lieber in deinem bienenstock hockenbleibst und dir denkst "meine volksvertreter wissen schon was gut für mich ist" 

awesome bullshit


----------



## Calathiel (14. Juli 2009)

psst.. bin schweizer... 
Also lass mich mit sowas in RUhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bis jetzt hat uns selten jemand einnehmen wollen.. das war vor ein paar Jahrhunderten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoK (14. Juli 2009)

Calathiel schrieb:


> psst.. bin schweizer...
> Also lass mich mit sowas in RUhe
> 
> 
> ...



okay einigen wir uns dadrauf das man einer privatbank kein monopol auf "geld drucken" lassen kann?... =) was hälst davon ???
lass auch ne tafel schoki um des friedenswillen springen =)

America - Freedom To Fascism

Ein Film von Aaron Russo

Die US-Notenbank Federal Reserve ist, genau wie die anderen Zentralbanken der Welt, ein Kartell aus Privatbanken die sich illegalerweise das Monopol auf das Drucken der Dollars beschafft und Stück für Stück die Deckung der Währung aufgehoben hatten bis der Dollar genausowenig abgesichert wie Spielgeld war.
Geld wird aus dem Nichts hergezaubert, an die Regierung verliehen und es werden immense Zinszahlungen dafür kassiert.
Die hinter verschlossenen Türen ausgeheckte Nordamerikanische Union (NAU) soll die Agenda der neuen Weltordnung, eine globale Superdiktatur ohne Beschränkungen, vorantreiben. Eine Handvoll Medienkonzerne lenkt währenddessen die Bevölkerung von diesen Entwicklungen ab und predigt die Vorzüge eines Orwell'schen Überwachungsstaates, wo durch Radiofrequenz- Identifikations-(RFID)Chips in jedem Gegenstand und in jeder Person alle Handlungen der Bürger kontrolliert werden sollen.

sollte man gesehn haben
genau wie das interview von aaron russo (macher von Die Glücksritter mit eddie murphy und dan akroyd)
er erzählt dort sehr viel über sich selbst und wie sein Leben verlief.... 
und wie er das erste mal selbst spührte wie korrupt unsere Welt ist und das es noch weiter geht :\
aber seht selbst


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juli 2009)

das hab ich glaub ich schon mal genau so auf infokrieg gelesen


----------



## MoK (14. Juli 2009)

is ja auch schwer abzuschmettern mit den zentralbanken....
und wer sagt wir brauchen zentralbanken....
da sag ich bullshit.....
hat zwischen dem Amerikanischen unabhänigkeitskieg und 1919 auch geklappt..... 

wie gesagt schaut es euch an und bildet euch eure meinung und recherchiert....

werde mich da nach den sommerferien auch mal mit div. lehrern drüber unterhalten....
könnte interessante diskussion inner schule werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (14. Juli 2009)

Sodelle,

Ich hab_ 'Zeitgeist' _ und auch andere Filme von der Sorte gesehen. Und da hier ziemlich wüst von dem Anhängern des Films argumentiert wird, hol ich zum Gegenschlag aus stelle mich auf die Gegenseite.

Es ist bewiesen, dass 90% der Fakten in solchen Filmen gefälscht sind. Nehmen wir einmal den Film _'FAHRENHEIT 9/11'_ von Michael Moore. Kurz nachdem der Film veröffentlicht wurde, wurden knapp 99% seiner "Beweise und Fakten" als gefälscht enttarnt und er hat es ganz klar zugegeben. Nun sehe ich aber in 'Zeitgeist' exakt eine der Ausschnitte die als gefälscht enttarnt wurden und jetzt wollt ihr mir sagen, dass das alles echt ist?!? Na dann, viel Spass... Das mit dem Religionen beruht auch darauf, dass fast jede Religion aufeinander aufbaut. Und die Sache mit Jesus und dem Ägyptischen Gott: Das glaube ich erst wenn ihr mir überhaupt den Beweis geben könnt, dass beide zu 100% existiert haben. 

Und MoK, bitte, BITTE! Argumentier richtig und benutz nich soviel Satzzeichen. 



MoK schrieb:


> noch nie mitm 11. september beschäftigt ???? anscheinend nich genug sonst würdest du merken das dieser ganze scheiß eine farce ist......



Ich habe mich auf Grund einer Präsentation ausgiebig mit 9/11 befasst. Und 90% der Quellen die du findest sind wider- oder unbelegt. Da fast keine Quellen da sind auf die du dich berufen kannst (also Quellen die belegt sind) komme ich zum nächsten Punkt)



MoK schrieb:


> warum treffen sich 120 der mächtigsten menschen der welt jedes jahr irgendwo in einem luxushotel ohne das davon irgendwas irgendwo in den massenmedien auftaucht ??



Hmm, lass mich überlegen... Folgendes Szenario: Die, oben genannten 120 Mächtigsten Menschen, treffen sich an einem *bekannten* Standort. nun überlege bitte einmal scharf wie viele Leute auf die Idee kommen würden die Leute unter ihre Kontrolle zu bringen, wenn sie wüssten wo und wann sie alle an einem Fleck sind. Die Frage ist damit beantwortet




MoK schrieb:


> warum chillt der U.S. Präsident am 11. september noch weiter in dieser schule rum ?? warum tut er nix ?? warum bleiben alle mächtigen des landes in diesem moment untätig und tun nix ???
> warum hat der fluglotse nich eingegriffen nachdem er fast eine halbe stunde vor dem fliegen der flugzeuge in die türme, bereits den kontakt mit den manschinen verloren hatte...
> nebenbei war er für alle 3 maschinen veranwortlich.. und er tat nix... er hat nur versucht sie weiter zu erreichen....



Was hätte Bush tuen sollen? Aufspringen und die Kinder anschreien, dass ein Anschlag verübt wurde? Er war noch kurze Zeit da, hat den Aufenthalt gekürzt udn ist dann gegangen. Welche Mächtigen meinst du und was hätten sie deiner Meinung nach tuen sollen? Der Anschlag war verübt und sie konnten nichts mehr tun außer die Schäden zu mindern. Desweiteren wurde das Flugzeug, das das Pentagon als Ziel hatte aufgehalten. Gehörte dies auch zum Plan der USA? Zur Sache mit den Fluglotsen (Meine Trumphkarte): Der Fluglotse muss weiter versuchen Kontakt aufzunehmen und das eine geraume Zeit lang. Es kann immer wieder passieren, dass ein Flugzeug vom Bildschirm verschwindet. Und woher weist du es denn so genau das er exakt NICHTS getan hat. Er hat es sicherlich seiner Oberaufsicht weitergegeben, dass 3 Flugzeuge verschwunden sind. Und auch hier greift wieder die Sache mit dem 3. Flugzeug: Er muss etwas getan haben sonst wäre die ganze Abfangaktion nie gestartet bzw. es wäre garnicht bekannt geworden, dass auch noch ein 3. Flugzeug existiert. Auch, dass er für 3 Maschinen verantwortlich war ist Standart. Er hatte sicherlich auch nicht nur diese 3 Flugzeuge sondern auch noch mehr.

Leider hab ich nicht genügend Zeit noch mehr zu wiederlegen, aber ich denke, dass sollte vorerst reichen.

Just my two Cents XXI. (Spekulier doch bitte einmal über meinen Namen und meinen Avatar)


----------



## Scrätcher (14. Juli 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Hmm, lass mich überlegen... Folgendes Szenario: Die, oben genannten 120 Mächtigsten Menschen, treffen sich an einem *bekannten* Standort. nun überlege bitte einmal scharf wie viele Leute auf die Idee kommen würden die Leute unter ihre Kontrolle zu bringen, wenn sie wüssten wo und wann sie alle an einem Fleck sind. Die Frage ist damit beantwortet



Veto, warum treffen sich wichtige Personen aus der Wirtschaft und der Politik seid Jahren im Geheimen? Was gibt es da zu bereden was das Volk nichts angeht? 

Selbst wenn sich sämtliche Staatsoberhäupter zu einer Klimakonferenz treffen ist das nicht "geheim". Und was wird da besprochen? Ist es jetzt schon soweit das wir alles hinnehmen? "Sie werden natürlich nur Sachen beschliesen die für uns gut sind!" Ja was sonst? Wäre es negativ, würden sie es ja ganz bestimmt ann die große Glocke hängen!

Geheimniskrämerei hat was in der Landesverteidigung zu suchen. Treffen sich aber bedeutende Personen aus der Politik von mehreren Ländern mit Instriebossen dann bereitet mir das durchaus Sorgen!

Dafür reicht mir ein gesunder Menschenverstand!


----------



## MoK (14. Juli 2009)

ein indiz für den 11. september wäre es z.b. das gebäude 7 offiziell von seinem besitzer "gezogen" wurde im fachjargon heißt das wohl soviel wie abriss....
aber jetzt mal ehrlich wie schaffen es diese leute in knapp 2 stunden ein solches gebäude "zieh-fertig" zu machen wofür normal sterbliche sprengunternehmen wochen brauchen ?

desweiteren flieg mal bitte in Amerikanischen Luftraum ein paar grad vom kurs ab... schwupps hast du abfangjäger am heck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10 minuten....
Amerika hat eines der besten Luftverteidigungssysteme der Welt wie können sie dann über 2 stunden brauchen ??? 

in den ganzen 2 stunden ist ein einziger Jäger gestartet..... 

am meißten beweißt das alles aber für mich das interview von Aaron Russo, das Zitat von Präsident Woodrow von 1919 glaub ich (auf Zentralbanken bezogen), div. Interviews von Sachveständigen.. und einfach die Tatsache das der Architekt des WTC's selbst gesagt hat das das unmöglich ist.... desweiteren wären da noch div. aussagen von Feuerwehrleuten die sagen das es erst unten explosionen gab....
es gibt nebenbei noch ein paar gute Zitate von Abraham Lincoln und Thomas Jefferson die du dir mal zur gemüte führen könntest =) 

ich habe das damals wie wohl viele andere im TV gesehn..... 
habt ihr euch nie gewundert das es ein paar stockwerke unter der einschlagstelle ebenfalls kleine.. kaum zu sehende explosionen gab ??? 

jeder der vor ort war... wird dir sagen das alles wie eine kontrollierte sprengung aussah.....

die Geschichte zeigt desweiteren das die regierungen immer eine legitimierung von Krieg finden wenn sie das wollen....
schau dir bitte die Doku "unter falscher Flagge an" 

desweiteren gibt es bei infokrieg.tv eine nette Doku TERRORSTORM: A History Of Government Sponsored Terrorism
dort werden zum großteil fakten präsentiert weil sie sich auf freigegebene Berichte der U.S. und U.K. Regierung beziehen.....

findest du es nicht zumindest hochgradig merkwürdig das am an jedem tag wo irgendwelche großen Bombenanschläge stattfanden... genau diesen szenario's entsprechende übungen duchgeführt wurden ???
oder das die sog. Bombenattantäter größtenteils später noch irgendwo lebend rumlaufen ????

und um nochmal auf die Bilderberger zurück zu kommen...
ist es in amerika gesetzlich verboten sich als Abgeordneter bzw. Congressman (regierungsangstellter) sich mit vertretern der industrie zu treffen ohne zustimmung des Präsidenten oder des Kongresses....
dagegegen haben mehrere U.S. Verteter des Volkes verstoßen......


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Juli 2009)

Hab mir aufgrund des Threads hier mal "Endgame" angeschaut. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.
Ich habe mich 2 Stunden lang köstlich amüsiert.

Jetzt habe ich aber Angst, dass irgendwann mal Leute mit Kamera und Megaphon vor meinem Haus auftauchen, mich beschimpfen und hinterher selbstgefällig prahlen, meine Machenschaften aufgedeckt zu haben.


----------



## Noxiel (14. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> desweiteren flieg mal bitte in Amerikanischen Luftraum ein paar grad vom kurs ab... schwupps hast du abfangjäger am heck
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich äußere mich mal nicht weiter zu den anderen Beweisen und Hinweisen auf die "wahre" 9/11 Verschwörung, allerdings möchte ich zu diesem Punkt ein paar Erläuterungen geben um mit Halbwahrheiten aufzuräumen und Fehlinformationen vorzubeugen.

NORAD (North American Aerospace Defense Command), im übrigen ein us-amerikanisch/kanadisches Programm, das 1958 gegründet wurde, war und ist ein System dessen Auftrag die Verteidigung des nordamerikanischen Luftraumes und Kontinents beeinhaltet. Der Auftrag unterscheidet zwar nicht zwischen inneren respektive äußeren Gefahren, jedoch wurde es zum Zwecke einer Abwehr russischer Aggressionen aufgebaut. Mit Ende des Kalten Krieges und der verringerten Gefahr durch russische Bomber wurden auch die NORAD Einrichtungen merklich reduziert. Es gab sogar Überlegungen sie komplett zu demontieren, was aber letztelich mit Hinweis auf assymetrische Gefahren wie Drogenschmuggel und Proliferation etc. nicht durchgeführt wurde.
Bis 9/11 ging NORAD von Cruise Missiles als größte Gefahr für den nordamerikanischen Luftraum (Kontinent) aus. Der Abschuß einer zivilen Verkehrsmaschine durch us-amerikanische Streitkräfte konnte bis 9/11 ausschließlich vom Präsidenten oder dem Verteidigungsminister befohlen werden. Desweiteren ging man, wie oben schon erwähnt, davon aus, dass eine Bedrohung von außerhalb der Vereinigten Staaten erfolgen würde um zeitnah Abfangjäger loszuschicken. Die Gefahr eines entführten Passagierflugzeuges als Lenkgeschoss durch Terroristen war bis 9/11 kein Thema bei NORAD. 

Damit relativiert sich auch die Aussage, die Luftraumüberwachung durch das Militär wäre so feinmaschig im amerikanischen Inland. Die leistungsstärksten Primärradaranlagen leuchteten stattdessen nach draußen!
Soviel zu NORAD, jetzt noch ein kurzer Schwenk zur FAA.

Die FAA (Federal Aviation Administration) ist sowas wie die DFS in Deutschland. Sie ist für die Kontrolle des Luftverkehrs über den Vereinigten Staaten verantwortlich, was in einfachen Worten folgendes bedeutet: 5 Meilen, 1000 Fuß (horizontale; vertikale Staffelung zwischen zwei Flugzeugen).
Am 11 September 2001 wurden die vier entführten Flugzeuge von den Niederlassungen Boston, New York, Cleveland und Indianapolis kontrolliert, wobei jede Niederlassung nicht unbedingt über die Entführungen in den anderen Zentralen Bescheid wußte. Jedes Center arbeitet normalerweise in sich autark. 
Als Unbedarfter ist es an dieser Stelle vielleicht interessant zu erfahren, dass heutzutage die Kontrolle und Überwachung eines Flugzeuges am Himmel hauptsächlich über das Sekundärradar geschieht, also einem einzigartigen Code, den das Flugzeug über seinen Transponder abstrahlt und den die Radaranlage am Boden empfängt, mit einem vorhandenen Flugplan abgleicht und so die Daten wie Model, Höhe, Geschwindigkeit, Steig- oder Sinkrate an den Bildschirm des jeweiligen Lotsen überträgt.

Die klassische Radarerkennung mittels Primäranlagen, also das "simple" Anstrahlen des Flugzeuges um das zurückkommende Echo aufzufangen wird mehr und mehr von erster Methode abgelöst. 

Zurück zu 9/11. Während der Entführung schalteten die Terroristen bei drei von vier Flugzeugen die Transponder aus, was deren Überwachung durch Lotsen erschwerte aber nicht unmöglich machte. Dazu muß man auch noch erwähnen, dass es auch heutzutage noch vorkommt, dass ein Flieger sein Transpondersignal verliert oder keine Kommunkation mit der Bodenkontrolle aufnehmen kann. Beides zeitgleich über einen längeren Zeitraum ist aber sehr unwahrscheinlich, was unweigerlich zu mehreren Reaktionen des Lotsen führt. Damals, bis 9/11 und ich rede hier ausschließlich von der amerikanischen Flugsicherung und meinen eigenen Erfahrungen soweit sie zutreffen, versucht der Lotse für gewöhnlich weiter das Flugzeug, die Fluggesellschat oder andere in der Nähe befindliche Maschinen zu erreichen um den "Abweichler" zurück auf Kurs oder in Radiokontakt zu bringen. Alarmglocken fangen erst nach erfolglosen Versuchen an zu bimmeln, was bis zu fünf Minuten dauern kann. 

Was jetzt die Zusammenarbeit zwischen NORAD und der FAA angeht, nur eine kurze Erklärung.

Bis 2001 sah die Meldekette so aus, dass die zivilen Fluglotsen um militärische Unterstützung zu erhalten über mehrere Meldestufen bis in höchste Hierachieebenen der Regierung gehen mussten. Desweiten ging man davon aus, dass der Pilot entweder über Funk oder über das international geltene Transpondersignal "7500" über eine Entführung informieren würde. 

Fassen wir also zusammen:

Die Protokolle und Absprachen bis 9/11 zwischen der FAA und NORAD um auf eine Flugzeugentführung zu reagieren waren:
- Das entführte Flugzeug ist eindeutig zu identifizieren  
- Es ist ausreichend Zeit vorhanden um die zuständigen Stellen bei NORAD und der FAA über das Problem unter Einhaltung der Meldekette zu informieren.
- die Entführung läuft nach dem bis dato bekannten Muster ab. Also keine entführte Maschine um sie in selbstmörderischer Absicht als ein Geschoss zu verwenden.

Das diese vorhandenen Anordnungen am 11 September in jeder Hinsicht unzureichend waren ist keine Frage, man sollte aber keine Fakten verdrehen um damit wackelige Thesen zu untermauern.


----------



## MoK (15. Juli 2009)

in den lotsen dingen kannst du gerne recht haben.. ich kenn mich damit nicht so aus.. geb ich zu...
aber fakt ist und das kann keiner abstreiten das es genau am gleichen tag eine übung dazu gab die genau dieses szenario darlegte....
desweiteren kannst du nicht abstreiten das genügend regierungsvertreter gewarnt worden sind an diesen tag nicht zu fliegen...... 

und findest du es nicht auch merkwürdig das die versicherung fürs WTC einen monat oder so vorher ins exorbitante erhoben wurde.... 

aber das wird die schafe die liebend gerne schafe bleiben wollen eh nicht überzeugen......

Der Abschuß einer zivilen Verkehrsmaschine durch us-amerikanische Streitkräfte konnte bis 9/11 ausschließlich vom Präsidenten oder dem Verteidigungsminister befohlen werden

das schreibst du und damit geb ich dir ohne wenn und aber recht...
nur wo waren sie ????
mr bush hing bei ein paar kiddiys rum... schön und gut...
btw meinte jemand was er denn tun solle ???
is doch ganze easy..... zu den kindern sagen ich hab wichtige regierungsgeschäfte.....
regierungsvertreter schaffen es doch immer irgendwelcher ausreden vorzubringen um einen schauplatz zu verlassen....

desweiteren saß während den anschlägen der verteidigungsminister gemütlich auf der anderen seite des pentagons am kaffee und kuchen essen.. obwohl NORAD ihn gesucht hat....
desweiteren überlegen wir mal wo dieses "flugzeug" im pentagon einschlug......

in der buchhaltung... in der buchhaltung wo ein paar leute ein paar monate vorher bereits den verlust von mehreren millionen dollar auf die schliche kommen wollten..... 

nebenbei... guckt euch mal bitte den hergang des pentagon absturzes an..... der typ der geflogen sein soll... war dazu komplett ungeeignet.... er hatte ein paar wochen vorher bei einem privaten flugplatz ein training absolviert..... training is das falsche wort.... er wollte sich bewerten lassen..... naja der pilot meinte er hätte unterdurchschnittliche flugfähigkeiten.. .und so jemand macht mit einer BOEING eine 280 grad wende und haste nich gesehn ???? hallo... logik Oo? 

desweiteren reißt ein standartflügel einer verkehrsmaschine schon nach einem Laternenpfahl gnadenlos ab...... komischer weise wurden direkt 7 mitgenommen und die maschine flog immernoch....
und schaut euch mal das loch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so seht ihr hier irgendwo trümmer die auch nur annährend an eine verkehrsmaschine erinnern würden ???
wir alle haben schon oft genug flugzeugabstürze in den medien gesehn...... jedes mal sah es aus wie ein schlachtfeld.... nur heute nicht Oo??? 
vorallem........ das loch ist viel zu klein für eine solche boeing........ 
guck dir ma an wie sauber der rasen ist..... 

soll ich weiter machen ???? 

9/11 was an Inside-Job nicht mehr nicht weniger... sonst wäre vieles so garnicht möglich gewesen

BTW: hier erzählen viele das es für die theorien die ich hier vertrete keine bestätigung gibt...... 
was wollt ihr hören ?? das die U.S. Regierung hingeht und sagt "ja wir waren das.. wir wollten eine legitimierung um in afgahnistan und dem irak einzumaschieren
durch genau diese beiden länder fließt nun eine dicke öl pipeline....

desweiteren sagt jeder der ahnung hat (auch der architekt des WTC) das das was passiert ist.. so unmöglich ist....

das EmpirestateBuilding brannte glaub ich mal 24 stunden durchgehend weil ein b52 bomber in die spitze geflogen war..... kein zusammenbruch kein garnix

kerosin kann glaube ich keine 2000 grad erreichen die nötig währen um den stahl zu schmelzen....
und wundert es euch nicht (ich meine der verteidigungsminister war ehemals staatsanwalt) das dieser Mensch den ganzen Stahl hat einschmelzen lassen..... 
schaut mal lieber hinter die kulissen.. wer hinter wem steht... etc.pp.


----------



## Clamev (15. Juli 2009)

das 9/11 Truthmovement besteht eh nurnoch aus Idioten
sämtliche Halbwarheiten wurden wiederlegt
das beste ist das meistens sie damit ankomen ja beschäftige dich mal damit
find ich lustig weil wenn man sich WIRCKLICH mit der Materie auseinandersetzt und d.h. auch mal auf 9/11truth debunked websiten schauen und nich nur auf anderen Verwschwörungstheorietikerseiten kommt man zu einem überraschendem Ergebnis 
Also für alle die immernoch dran glauben
Google -> 9/11 Truth debunked


----------



## MoK (15. Juli 2009)

Clamev schrieb:


> das 9/11 Truthmovement besteht eh nurnoch aus Idioten
> sämtliche Halbwarheiten wurden wiederlegt
> das beste ist das meistens sie damit ankomen ja beschäftige dich mal damit
> find ich lustig weil wenn man sich WIRCKLICH mit der Materie auseinandersetzt und d.h. auch mal auf 9/11truth debunked websiten schauen und nich nur auf anderen Verwschwörungstheorietikerseiten kommt man zu einem überraschendem Ergebnis
> ...



also willst du mir erzählen das die entführer danach garnich irgendwo anders aufgetaucht sind und das nur alles doubles sind die von den veschwörungstheoretikern engagiert wurden um ihre theorie zu untermauern ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw gebe ich zu das mein englisch nicht ausreichend ist mir die ganze zeit dort duchzulesen und zur gemüte zu führen.....

naja ich lass euch schafen euren glauben ^^

mich würd mal interessieren wer hinter dieser seite steht ein impressum hab ich leider nicht gefunden......

eure erklärungen alles schön und gut 
aber erklärt mir nur diesen einen zusammenhang bitte...

warum lässt ein ehemaliger staatsanwalt die gesamten beweise einschmelzen ??? warum ????? 

er meinte er wußte nix davon das die teile für eine aufklärung von nöten wären.. und das als ehemaliger staatsanwalt.... 

oder erklärt mir mal warum immer weiter die rechte des einfachen bürgers beschnitten werden ohne das es im kampf gegen den terror irgendwelche nennenswerten erfolge gibt ??? 

Die U.S.A. haben behauptet Saddam hätte massensvernichtungswaffen.... ÖÖÖT... nada niente.. niemand da.. keiner hier..... 
er hatte keine.. punkt... ende.... aus...
und trotzdem glaubt ihr einer solchen regierung ????? 

Schaut von Aaron Russo... Amerika - Freedom to Fascim... 

TERRORSTORM: A History Of Government Sponsored Terrorism kann ich auch noch empfehlen...... weil in diesem film von fakten gesprochen wird... viele denken sich jetzt sicher.. bla bla fakten.... widerlegbar....
dem muss ich nur sagen EPIC FAILED :> und zwar weil dieser Film zum großteil seine Informationen aus mittlerweile freigegeben geheimdienstberichten zieht....
desweiteren werden dort ein Mi-5 und ich glaube eine Mi-6 agentin interviewt......

hatte da gestern noch eine interessante unterhaltung mit einer freundin drüber..... und sie machte mir bewußt das viele einfach in ihrem selbstgeschaffenen Käfig zu glücklich sind um gegen den Hirten zu rebellieren und diese art der meinung garnicht auf sich zu kommen lassen wollen... solchen leuten empfehle ich nur eins..... steckt den kopf in den Sand... und während ihr das tut..... Schreiten andere zur Tat

selbst wer nach all diesen sachen die wahrheit net sehen mag...
dem lege ich eins nahe http://infokrieg.tv/videocast_archiv hier schaut euch die evolution des geldbildes an... und wer dann immer noch sagt... wieso is doch alles richtig so.... das sind genau die leute über die sich Rockefelle und Kissinger so negativ äußern.... 
so far,


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> also willst du mir erzählen das die entführer danach garnich irgendwo anders aufgetaucht sind und das nur alles doubles sind die von den veschwörungstheoretikern engagiert wurden um ihre theorie zu untermauern ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klingt doch zum Teil genauso plausibel wie die Theorien der Verschwörer. *schulterzuck*


----------



## Night falls (15. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> also willst du mir erzählen das die entführer danach garnich irgendwo anders aufgetaucht sind und das nur alles doubles sind die von den veschwörungstheoretikern engagiert wurden um ihre theorie zu untermauern ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau, wo kämen wir denn da hin wenn die hehren Herren Verschwörungstheoretiker nun AUCHNOCH Verschwörungen aushecken würden? Das wäre doch nun wirklich viel komplizierter als das schwarz-weiß Denken, welches sie propagieren.


----------



## MoK (15. Juli 2009)

omg wie geistig resigniert ihr seid ^^ 

zählen wir mal zusammen... regierung behauptet det waren 19 leute..... (9 leute davon laufen danach immernoch lebend durch die gegend) und das geilste is ja noch ein scheiß verdammter reisepass is durch den feuerball des flugzeugs vom wtc einfach so auf die straße gefallen und hat es unversehrt überlebt ?? 
und ihr wundert euch nicht.... ( ich glaube des war der fliege der ins pentagon stürtze) das dort 2 identische reisepässe gefunden wurden ??? ungefähr 100 meter oder so von einander entfernt ???
ihr armen menschen

weiteres Beispiel..... Korey Rowe... produzent von Loose change 2 (sollte man gesehn haben, Fahrenheit 9/11 ist nur eine farce) 
ehemaliger u.s. soldat.... 
er war in afgahnistan.. er war im irak...... gibts auch ein nettes interview zu.....  
jedenfalls.. er erzählt wie es dort war... wie seine einheit.... ausversehn ein ganzes brautpaar erschossen hat...... 
darauf will ich auch garnich zu sprechen kommen
er erzählt jedenfalls vom letzten einsatz in afghanistan.....
seine kompanie macht sich rdy... ca. 800 pfund C-4 dabei.... und jeder mit munition on mass ausgestattet... sie fliegen los... dort wo sie hinwollten sollte ein al-kaida trainingscamp sein... ein kamerateam von CNN war dabei....
sie kommen da an.. und finden nur eine ruine..... 
alle am langweiln.. däumchen drehn... kamen die chef's auf die idee... hey wir haben hier soviel... ballern wir einfach bisschen rum... so.. die rumgeballert wie sau..... hier bisschen was gesprengt.. und dort......

als der Herr Rowe dann den bericht auf CNN sah war er sehr geschockt.. dort wurde nämlich behauptet es hätte dort ein feuergefecht gegen al-kaida gegeben und sie wären angegriffen worden..... 

aber jetzt ma ehrlich.. ihr lebt in eurer heilen kleinen welt.. .es interessiert euch ja nicht mal.... 
naja wenn wir hier in deutschalnd unsere RFID chips kriegen werdet ihr wascheinlich andes denken.... oder eben nicht.. ihr werdet euch vielleicht denken... alles zufall...
ich jedenfalls.. für meinen teil.... gehe lieber in den knast als mir einen solchen chip einsetzen zu lassen.. worauf es in den nächsten jahren hinaus laufen wird....

so lauft ma schön weiter im hamsterrad der zentralbanken 
ich geh essen...
gudn


----------



## Night falls (15. Juli 2009)

> naja wenn wir hier in deutschalnd unsere RFID chips kriegen werdet ihr wascheinlich andes denken.... oder eben nicht.. ihr werdet euch vielleicht denken... alles zufall...
> ich jedenfalls.. für meinen teil.... gehe lieber in den knast als mir einen solchen chip einsetzen zu lassen.. worauf es in den nächsten jahren hinaus laufen wird....


Wenn es so weit ist, werde ich mit Alu-Helm und Minigun an deiner Seite stehen!


----------



## Scrätcher (15. Juli 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Wenn es so weit ist, werde ich mit Alu-Helm und Minigun an deiner Seite stehen!



Das speicher ich mal im Hinterkopf nur um dich dann später mal beim Wort nehmen zu können!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.taz.de/1/archiv/dossiers/dossie...kende-kleidung/

nur um mal etwas Infos über diese Chips in den Thread zu steuern^^


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Wenn es so weit ist, werde ich mit Alu-Helm und Minigun an deiner Seite stehen!



Au fein, da mache ich mit. Dann kriegt noch jeder fünf bis sechs Ausgaben vom Wachturm in die Hand gedrückt und wir stellen uns neben die Zeugen Jehovas. Das wird ein Spaß!

Achja MoK, hast du nur interessehalber auch schonmal einen Blick hier rauf geworfen? Ich meine, wenn du derart akribisch die Verschwörungstheorien liest, hast du es dann schonmal mit der Meinung der Gegenseite versucht?

The 9-11 Commission Report


----------



## MoK (15. Juli 2009)

wer redet denn hier von gewalt ????? 
niemand.... für dich is das vllt spaß 
für mich is das ernst...
ich sag es auch gern nochmal....
wenn ihr gegner solcher theorien recht habt...
hey ist doch alles tutti....

aber was wenn nicht ????
und genau da fängts an prikär für euch zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil da fällt euch nix mehr ein.....

btw wenn ihr alle so skilled seid erklärt mir mal bitte warum wir immernoch mitn grundgesetz rumgimpen und nich endlich mal ne anständige verfassung aufm tisch haben ???? 
oder warum wir einen personalausweis besitzen und keinen personenausweis.....
werde mir demnext mal das buch... das deutschlandprotokoll kaufen... laut buch steht des dort auch so drinn das man selbst recherchieren kann.... sich quasi selbst informieren kann in wieweit das dort geschriebene wahr ist....

@Noxiel
wenn du diesen bericht als fakt zulässt kannst du genauso gut den film von michael moore als voll nehmen...
überlege mal bitte wer in diesem ausschuss dazu saß ??? ich glaub in amerika freedom to fascim wird darauf eingegangen von wem dieser bericht stammt und wer in der zuständigen kommission saß..... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schau dir mal bitte die abkanntung an am hinteren träger... so sauber... 

Kerosin verbrennt bei einer Temperatur von etwas über 1000 Grad Celsius. Wissenschaftler, die auf "Loose Change" zu Wort kommen, sagen aus, dass sogar Stahl, der nicht feuersicher ist, erst bei 1650 Grad  schmilzt. Im World Trade Center wurde nur feuersicherer Stahl verwendet, der einer bestimmten Sicherheitsnorm entsprechen musste. 

auszug aus msn.... unterstützt wieder den bericht des ARCHITEKTEN der das WTC gebaut hat.... 

Der 3. Turm: Auch hier hält sich das Gerücht der kontrollierten Sprengung. Das Gebäude wurde von herabstürzenden Trümmern des zweiten Turmes getroffen. Diese verursachten Feuer im Inneren des Gebäudes. Angeblich brachten diese Feuer das knapp 150 Meter hohe Gebäude neben den Twin Towers zum Einsturz. Auch hier wurden Explosionen gehört. Wer Aufnahmen vom Einsturz sieht, denkt sofort an eine Gebäude-Sprengung, wie sie besser nicht hätte funktionieren können. Das geheime Hauptquartier der CIA war angeblich in Turm drei untergebracht. Im Bild: Die Löscharbeiten an WTC7, besser bekannt als der 3. Turm.

vorhin wurde das glaub ich schonmal von irgendwem angeschnitten..... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was sehen wir hier ?
den stadtplan der umliegenden gebäude..... bankers trust war viel näher am wtc als gebäude 7.. hat ein bisschen schutt abgekriegt aber stand noch... und uns soll erzählt werden das gebäude 7 was abgekriegt hat was man nicht hätte unter kontrolle kriegen können ??? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich erinner mich noch an den tag ganz genau.......
ich kam von der schule... zappte ein bisschen durch den TV... und sah dieses attentat... ich war echt baff... das leute zu sowas fähig sind....
aber ich wunderte mich damals schon über ein kleines detail 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider kann ich nur ungefährt schätzen aber das kam mir damals überaus spanisch vor was mein interesse an dem ganzen erst weckte......

kurz anch dem ersten einschlag meine ich wäre es gewesen.... da kam ein paar stockwerke... lasse es 10 oder 15 stockwerke gewesen sein.... so kleine feuerbälle heraus... ich hatte mich damals schon gefragt wie das möglich sein kann

desweiteren sagen div. leute die im WTC arbeiteten das sie eine woche vor den anschlägen zutrittrverbot zu div. stockwerken gehabt hätten..... 

nice day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw wer nur endgame schaut hat nur ein halbes buch gelesen.....


----------



## Scrätcher (15. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> The 9-11 Commission Report



Auch ganz interessant dazu:

http://www.911-archiv.net/WTC/ii-update-zu...round-zero.html

Können wir uns darauf einigen das dort Stahl geschmolzen ist? Auf diesem Link geht es darum, inwiefern Kerosin soetwas tun könnte. Vielleicht die erste heisse Spur um mal Licht ins dunkle zu bringen, ob dort nachgeholfen wurde.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> btw wenn ihr alle so skilled seid erklärt mir mal bitte warum wir immernoch mitn grundgesetz rumgimpen und nich endlich mal ne anständige verfassung aufm tisch haben ????



Ich frage mich zwar warum man dir so elementare Dinge erst noch aufbereiten muss, aber bitte
http://www.bpb.de/themen/AAWX7W,0,Warum_De...tz_hei%DFt.html



MoK schrieb:


> oder warum wir einen personalausweis besitzen und keinen personenausweis.....



Die Ableitung des Wortes Personalausweis kommt nicht von "Personal" sondern von "persönlicher Ausweis". Der Wortlaut "Personal" bezieht sich auch auf die Personalien, die im Ausweis enthalten sind.


----------



## MoK (15. Juli 2009)

warum das grundgesetz das grundgesetz is weiß ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie lang sind wir jetzt wiedervereinigt ??? 
da hätte man sich ja ruhig mal an die arbeit machen können damit wir ne anständige verfassung kiegen... aba nööö nix in sicht... gibt ja wichtigeres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

z.b. banken retten... so diesen ganzen schmarrn....

das die Politiker nen scheiß auf die Wähler geben solang keine Wahlen sind.... ist unabstreitbar.... wieviele leute haben gegen die EU-Verfassung gestimmt und gegen den Euro... hat es gebracht ?? nein... es wurde trotzdem durchgeboxxt und da soll noch wer sagen Wir sind die Bosse der Politik....

PS: zu meinem post da oben....
siehst  du wie sauber die kanten da teilweise sind..... da war vermutlich thermit mit im spiel sonst hätte das nie so passieren können.... nur ey selbst wenn du recht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir werden es nie heraus finden könnnen..... weil diese Stahl eingeschmolzen worden ist bevor er untersucht werden konnte.... jetzt erklär mir bitte in deiner allmacht wie sowas von einem ehemaligen staatsanwalt angeordnet werden kann ohne das was passiert ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eine frage hab ich noch an dich =) 

ich persönlich denke das sich jede armee auch außerhalb ihres landes nach dessen gesetzen handeln muss... siehst du doch auch so, oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

warum werden dann deutsche bundeswehrsoldaten zur bewachung der Opiumfelder in Afghanistan und Irak eingesetzt werden ? 

warum sagen wir net einfach.... hier habta ne schaufel... hier habta bisschen wasser und paar samen..... bauen wir mal bisschen mais an oder so..... 

verstehst was ich mein ????? 
diese doppelzüngigkeit gibts überall.....

Hier wird gesagt Drogen sind schlecht,mkay.... aber außerhalb von Deutschland ist es der Politik egal....


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

Mir stellt sich folgende Frage: 

Wer so moralisch verdorben ist einen terroristischen Anschlag zu fingieren und tausende Menschen sehenden Auges in den Tod laufen lässt um einen Krieg gegen ein Land zu rechtfertigen, würde dieses Konglomerat aus Wirtschaft, Politik und Lobby derart diletantisch vorgehen und Stahlträger sauber durchschneiden? Oder Explosionen zu früh zünden, am Ende die beteiligten Personen lebend durchs Land spazieren lassen? 

Einen Plan wie die 9/11 Verschwörung minutiös durchplanen und dann solche Fehler? Macht für mich wenig Sinn, vor allem wenn man die Tragweite und angebliche Macht dieser Schattenmänner bedenkt, die sie laut den zahlreichen Verschwörungstheorien haben. 

Hoffentlich verschluckt sich das Universum nicht selbst bei diesem Paradoxon....



MoK schrieb:


> eine frage hab ich noch an dich =)
> 
> ich persönlich denke das sich jede armee auch außerhalb ihres landes nach dessen gesetzen handeln muss... siehst du doch auch so, oder ?
> 
> ...


Ich verstehe in erster Linie wie wenig du von Außenpolitik und dem Tun der Bundeswehr im Auslandseinsatz verstehst. Und ich kann nicht derart viel Energie aufbringen mit Dir über ein Thema zu diskutieren, über dessen Kern du offenbar zu wenig weißt und ich derart viel Zeit investieren müsste um die gröbsten Lücken im Hintergrundwissen zu stopfen. 

Das man als dt. Soldat nicht einfach hingehen kann, um Opiumfelder abzufackeln um daraufhin Mais anzupflanzen, damit der afghanische Bauer sich eigentlich direkt die Kugel geben kann, sollte eigentlich klar sein. Mit Mais oder Weizen kann ein Bauer ohne milliardenschwere Subventionen nichtmal seine eigene Familie ernähren.


----------



## MoK (15. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich folgende Frage:
> 
> Wer so moralisch verdorben ist einen terroristischen Anschlag zu fingieren und tausende Menschen sehenden Auges in den Tod laufen lässt um einen Krieg gegen ein Land zu rechtfertigen, würde dieses Konglomerat aus Wirtschaft, Politik und Lobby derart diletantisch vorgehen und Stahlträger sauber durchschneiden? Oder Explosionen zu früh zünden, am Ende die beteiligten Personen lebend durchs Land spazieren lassen?
> 
> ...




das is genau das gleiche wie ein interview von Alex jones mit diesem Rothschild veranstalter von Live Earth.... jones machte ihn auf einen fehler in seiner aussage bezüglich der abfolge der planeten im unseren sonnensystem aufmerksam.... er lachte nur und meinte das das eh keinen interessiert weil keiner wirklich zuhören würde..... 
denke mal das is das gleiche prinzip.....
vielleicht sind die leute mittlerweile so arrogant das es sie nicht groß interessiert..... 
diese leute von denen wir hier reden haben seit 1919 die macht in den USA in der Hand..... 
in den U.S. Amerikanschen Massenmedien wirst du eh nur sehr selten was über sowas hören...... 
genauso wie kaum ein Mensch etwas über die gründung der Nord Amerikanischen Union weiß..... 
oder kaum ein mensch weiß das U.S. Standart Oil zum zweiten weltkrieg ein Patent auf irgendeinen Treibstoffstutzen hatte, das in den Deutschen Fliegern saß.... 
oder das in einer New Yorker Bank extreme Geldreserven der Nazis saßen......
das man das fast alles auf Rockefeller zurück führen kann brauch ich hier denk ich mal net zu erwähnen.....
es gibt soviel ungereimtheiten auf div. geschichtliche ereignisse.....

Macht macht Arrogant.. und Arroganz sorgt für Fehler..... 

BTW: ich habe es schon öfters angeschnitten.. präsident woodroow wilson... einer der korruptesten seiner zeit und in seinem buisness meiner meinung nach sogar heute noch...
woran mach ich das fest ??
hier bitte.... 
sein zitat.. was mir schlussendlich die augen öffnete 

ZITAT: Woodrow Wilson

„Ich bin ein zutiefst unglücklicher Mann. Ich habe unwissentlich mein Land ruiniert.
Eine große industrielle Nation wird von ihrem Kreditwesen kontrolliert. Unser Kreditwesen ist vereinigt.
Daher ist das Wachstum unserer Nation und alle unsere Tätigkeiten in den Händen einiger weniger.
Wir sind eine der schlechtregiertesten, meistkontrollierten und beherrschten Regierungen der zivilisierten Welt.
Nicht länger eine Regierung der freien Meinung, nicht länger eine Regierung der Überzeugung oder des Mehrheitsentscheides,
sondern eine Regierung der Ansichten und Nötigungen einer kleinen Gruppe herrschender Männer.“

(Woodrow Wilson, Präsident der USA 1913-21 der, Unterzeichner des Federal Reserve Act ) 

ich suche grad noch ein gutes von thomas jefferson

das problem was viele nicht sehn ist dies... das unser system nach ami vorbild aufgebaut wurde....


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

Äußerst unterhaltsamer Thread.

Mal ne Frage Mok. Mal angenommen du hättest uns überzeugt. Was dann?


----------



## MoK (15. Juli 2009)

wenn wir unfähig sind diesen leuten zu helfen nox... dann sollten wir es lassen.. ganz einfach..... 

wie kann man sowas überhaupt menschlich vertreten.. in ein land zu maschieren... um diesen helfen zu wollen... aber es im prinzip doch nicht können....
was hat sich in afgahnistan geändert ???? ja super durch den irak und afgahnistan läuft nun ne pipeline.. bitte holt die fanfaren raus... wir haben ÖL yuhu..... 

oder erklär mir mal bitte dsa mit den beiden S.A.S. soldaten... ??? 
für alle die die es nicht wissen..... 2 S.A.S. Soldaten (Special Air Service)(britische spezialeinheit) wurden von Irakischen oder Afgahnischen Polizisten verhaftet weil sie verkleidet wie einheimische mit waffen rumballerten und auch noch genug waffen im kofferraum hatte....
die dortige regierung wollte die beiden anklagen...... war wohl nix.... das Englische Militär kam mit Panzern und befreite ihre S.A.S. Soldaten....

und um das hier gleich mal klarzustellen... 
Jede Regierung ist Korrupt weil sie alle auf die zentralbanken angewiesen sind....
man kann keinem privatunternehmen das monopol auf geld drucken lassen... das geht nicht... banken haben keine soziale verpflichtung die preise stabil zu halten.. ihnen geht es nur um profit.... 

Diejenigen, die ihre Freiheit zugunsten der Sicherheit aufgeben, werden am Ende keines von beiden haben - und verdienen es auch nicht."
ebenfalls ein sehr tolles zitat....


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juli 2009)

Und Amerika ist schlecht, ja wir wissens.

Wer steht eigentlich hinter infokrieg.tv?
Doch bestimmt nicht irgendwelche radikalislamische Ölscheichs, die Amerika und den Westen im allgemeinen hassen wie die Pest? 
Neeein, natürlich nicht, die Filme finanzieren sich bestimmt von selbst und es werden keine fantasiereichen Menschen dafür bezahlt, sich möglichst abstruse Theorien auszudenken...


Und wenn du uns noch einmal als unwissende Schafe bezeichnest, die nur auf das hören, was sie von gewissen Medien vorgesetzt bekommen, dann komm ich dich besuchen und setze dich ne Woche vor nen Spiegel, Mister Propagandagläubiger.


So hats mit den Nazis auch angefangen...sie haben ne Menge Schund über Weltverschwörungen durch Zentralbanken gelabert (Ups, genau wie infokrieg, daher kommen also ihre Quellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und gut "bewiesene" Legenden wie z.B. die Dolchstoßlegende (wikipedia und so) in die Welt gesetzt, um ihre politischen Widersacher in die Defensive zu drängen...

Naja, eigentlich gibts zu deinem ganzen Gequatsche nur eins zu sagen:


----------



## MoK (15. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Äußerst unterhaltsamer Thread.
> 
> Mal ne Frage Mok. Mal angenommen du hättest uns überzeugt. Was dann?




uff.. da hast mich aufm kalten fuß erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ne spaß.....

wir sollten uns organsieren..... die Politik zum handeln bewegen.. auf friedliche art und weise...
die bevölkerung muss aufgeklärt werden......

wir brauchen eine verfassung......
wir bauchen politiker die auf ihren boss hören (UNS) und nicht tun was sie wollen

das wären anfänge...... wir brauchen vorallem unabhängige politiker..... die sich nicht von lobbys in die tasche gucken lassen
wir brauchen ein Politiktransparenz gesetz... womit jeder Bürger nachvollziehn kann was mit seinem Geld geschieht.... wo fließen meine Steuern hin..... 

ich kann einfach nicht mit dem gedanken leben das es auch nur den Hauch einer Chance für die sog. Elite gibt ihre pläne zu verwirklichen....


----------



## MoK (15. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Und Amerika ist schlecht, ja wir wissens.
> 
> Wer steht eigentlich hinter infokrieg.tv?
> Doch bestimmt nicht irgendwelche radikalislamische Ölscheichs, die Amerika und den Westen im allgemeinen hassen wie die Pest?
> ...



Wer hat den Herrn Osama denn ausgebildet ??? Die CIA... ach käse... das war tante Emma und ihre Radikale Kuchenfront....

denk ma ehrlich drüber nach was du da sagst dann wirst du erkennen das es so ziemlich... wie soll ich sagen ?? so ziemlich sinnfrei ist...
weil denk mal nach.. wer ist der größte abnehmer der Welt für Erdöl ?????

hamwa hier irgendwo Jepardy melodie ??? 

achja zum thema abstrus....... wenn man sich wirklich jeden film anschaut den es zu diesem thema gibt..... (kann wie gesagt den film von aaron russo Amerika: freedom to Fasicm nur empfehlen) 

sich dann noch den Videocast Evolution des Geldbildes (sehr interessant wenn ihr wissen wollt wie unsere Wirtschaft funktioniert und warum sie früher oder später versagen muss)

und dann den Videocast Die neue Weltordnung - Ein Vortrag von Alexander Benesch anschaut...... 

wer sich eigentlich mit der ganzen palette der dokus auseinander setzt... "unter Falsche Flagge" 
und vorallem dem hier "TERRORSTORM: A History Of Government Sponsored Terrorism" 

kann nur zu der erkenntniss kommen das unsere welt korrupt ist.. und wir nur schafe auf der großen weide sind.... 
wer dann immenoch nich will.. und weiter seiner regierung glauben möge.......
bitte =) 
ich tu es nicht.....


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> wir sollten uns organsieren..... die Politik zum handeln bewegen.. auf friedliche art und weise...


www.die-linke.de/
www.spd.de
www.gruene.de
www.attac.de
www.wir-falken.de
www.antifa.de
....



> die bevölkerung muss aufgeklärt werden......


www.wikileaks.org
www.indimedia.org
www.süddeutsche.de
www.taz.de



> wir brauchen eine verfassung......


http://www.bundestag.de/parlament/funktion...setz/index.html



> wir bauchen politiker die auf ihren boss hören (UNS) und nicht tun was sie wollen


Meines Wissens sind die Bundestagsabgeordneten Angestellte des Staates, also müsste der Bundespräsident ihr Boss sein. 

Aber ja, natürlich sollten die Politiker anfangen ihre Wahlversprechen zu halten...aber das fordert nun wirklich jeder ;D



> das wären anfänge...... wir brauchen vorallem unabhängige politiker..... die sich nicht von lobbys in die tasche gucken lassen
> wir brauchen ein Politiktransparenz gesetz... womit jeder Bürger nachvollziehn kann was mit seinem Geld geschieht.... wo fließen meine Steuern hin.....



Lobbyismus gehört zum kapitalistischen System, er ist beschissen aber er ist da. Und ich will echt mal einen Ort ohne Lobbys sehen.
Übrigens gibt es verdammt mächtige Lobbys, die gar nicht mal schlecht sind. Zum Beispiel die Lobbys, die für ein besseres Sozialsystem wirken, Ökostromlobby, Wohlfahrtslobbys z.B. für Afrikaner etc. ;D



> ich kann einfach nicht mit dem gedanken leben das es auch nur den Hauch einer Chance für die sog. Elite gibt ihre pläne zu verwirklichen....


Und ich kann nicht mit dem Gedanken leben, dass infokrieg so viel Scheiße verzapft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> Wer hat den Herrn Osama denn ausgebildet ??? Die CIA... ach käse... das war tante Emma und ihre Radikale Kuchenfront....


Jup, war die CIA. Die NSA hatte vermutlich auch ihre Finger drin. Allgemein schon lange bekannt.




> denk ma ehrlich drüber nach was du da sagst dann wirst du erkennen das es so ziemlich... wie soll ich sagen ?? so ziemlich sinnfrei ist...


Recherchier mal über die Filme auf infokrieg, dann wirst du erkennen dass es so ziemlich...wie soll ich sagen....Bullshit ohne Beweise ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw. längst widerlegt.



> weil denk mal nach.. wer ist der größte abnehmer der Welt für Erdöl ?????


Und es bestreitet auch keiner dass Amerika den Irakkrieg für Öl geführt hat *gähn*
weiß aber auch schon so gut wie jeder.



> achja zum thema abstrus....... wenn man sich wirklich jeden film anschaut den es zu diesem thema gibt.....


....der hat wenistens was zu lachen, wie ich immer wenn ich anfange solche Filme zu gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> sich dann noch den Videocast Evolution des Geldbildes (sehr interessant wenn ihr wissen wollt wie unsere Wirtschaft funktioniert und warum sie früher oder später versagen muss)


Brauch ich gar nicht, sie hat schon versagt, und das hatten viele viele Oranisationen schon lange vorhergesehen :x




> wer sich eigentlich mit der ganzen palette der dokus auseinander setzt... "unter Falsche Flagge"
> und vorallem dem hier "TERRORSTORM: A History Of Government Sponsored Terrorism"


Das sind keine Dokus, das sind Propagandafilme, deswegen heißt die Seite infokrieg und nicht infowave o.ä. ;D



> kann nur zu der erkenntniss kommen das unsere welt korrupt ist.. und wir nur schafe auf der großen weide sind....
> wer dann immenoch nich will.. und weiter seiner regierung glauben möge.......


Da gibt es übrigens auch diverse Reporte von seriösen Instituten drüber.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> wenn wir unfähig sind diesen leuten zu helfen nox... dann sollten wir es lassen.. ganz einfach.....
> 
> wie kann man sowas überhaupt menschlich vertreten.. in ein land zu maschieren... um diesen helfen zu wollen... aber es im prinzip doch nicht können....
> was hat sich in afgahnistan geändert ???? ja super durch den irak und afgahnistan läuft nun ne pipeline.. bitte holt die fanfaren raus... wir haben ÖL yuhu.....



Den afghanischen Bauern seine rentabelste Einnahmequelle wegzunehmen, nur damit man etwas gegen das Problem Opium getan hat, ist keine Hilfe. 
Wie gesagt, ich werde mir nicht weiterhin die Mühe machen, detailliert Antworten auf deine Fragen zu liefern, wenn das Ergebnis nicht weiter als zum nächsten "Warum...?" führt. Dieses Spiel funktioniert zwischen Kindern und Erwachsenen und führt ins endlose. 
Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe, wie schon seit Jahren von der Bundeswehr propagandiert und langsam bzw. mit dem neuen Führungswechsel in den USA auch endlich aufgenommen und weitergeführt wird. Das zu wenig passiert ist, will ich garnicht abstreiten, aber ich lasse mich auf keine polemische Diskussion ein, bei der sich mein Gegenüber nicht einmal die Mühe macht, selbst ein paar Informationen zu recherchieren.



MoK schrieb:


> oder erklär mir mal bitte dsa mit den beiden S.A.S. soldaten... ???
> für alle die die es nicht wissen..... 2 S.A.S. Soldaten (Special Air Service)(britische spezialeinheit) wurden von Irakischen oder Afgahnischen Polizisten verhaftet weil sie verkleidet wie einheimische mit waffen rumballerten und auch noch genug waffen im kofferraum hatte....
> die dortige regierung wollte die beiden anklagen...... war wohl nix.... das Englische Militär kam mit Panzern und befreite ihre S.A.S. Soldaten....



Wie soll ich dir das bitte erklären? Es gibt bisher nur Vermutungen und Mutmaßungen zu diesem Thema. Einige sagen, die SAS Angehörigen wurden nach ihrer Verhaftung einer paramilitärischen Miliz übergeben, andere Quellen berichten davon, dass Angehörige der britischen Armee ausschließlich unter die britische Rechrsprechung fallen und das ein sechs köpfiges Team in das Gefängnis ging um die Freilassung in die Wege zu leiten. Andere sagen, das Gefängnis wurde mit Mörsern, Luftunterstützung und Panzern dem Erdboden gleich gemacht und wieder andere sagen, es war ein bewaffnter Einsatz jedoch ohne Panzer. 
Hier ein Bericht aus der Times

So und jetzt such' Dir bitte deine Wahrheit raus.


----------



## Scrätcher (15. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich folgende Frage:
> 
> Wer so moralisch verdorben ist einen terroristischen Anschlag zu fingieren und tausende Menschen sehenden Auges in den Tod laufen lässt um einen Krieg gegen ein Land zu rechtfertigen, würde dieses Konglomerat aus Wirtschaft, Politik und Lobby derart diletantisch vorgehen und Stahlträger sauber durchschneiden? Oder Explosionen zu früh zünden, am Ende die beteiligten Personen lebend durchs Land spazieren lassen?
> 
> ...



Und genau da fängt man wirklich objektiv die Sache zu untersuchen! Man spielt mal beide Seiten durch und überlegt sich was von dem menschlichen Verhalten her logischer wäre. Man puzzelt solange mit Möglichkeiten bis man sagen kann "das könnte passen!"

Wenn irgend eine politische Entscheidung getroffen wird, dann haben wir das Ergebnis. Manchmal ist es so das wir sagen "Aber die Lösung ist doch aufgrund des Problems nicht logisch!" Also stellen wir uns vor, das ganze ist eine Gleichung und der fehlende Grund ist X. Dann beginnen wir unterschiedliche Gründe einzusetzen bis es uns logisch erscheint. Sozusagen die Formal nach X auflösen.


Was war das Ziel vom 11 September? Oder genau, was ist danach passiert?

- Irakkrieg Teil II 
Sämtliche Ölfelder wurden von Amerika danach kontrolliert. Während amerikanische Soldaten starben um ihr Vaterland vor nicht-vorhandenen ABC-Waffen des Irakkriegs zu schützen und Ölfelder vor Terroristen zu schützen, wurde das Öl von amerikanischen Firmen gefördert und verkauft.
Der normale Amerikaner hatte wohl nur die Belastung durch den Krieg während das Geld für das Öl in die Taschen der privaten Firmen wanderte!

- Terror ist überall!
Ständig liest man "zur Terrorverhütung" wird dies beschlossen, wird jenes beschlossen. Wieviel können Terroristen die sich in Kabul verstecken wohl noch auf der Welt ausrichten? Osama bin Laden wurde nicht mehr gesehen. Trotzdem darf er für die Öffentlichkeit "nicht sterben" weil sie sonst weiteren "Freiheitsentziehenden" Gesetzen nicht mehr zustimmen würden.

Motive sind klar: 

Geld & Kontrolle

Amerika hat einen unheimlichen verbrauch an Öl und sie haben mit ihrer Waffenlobby schon immer gut verdient. Ja es wurden auch in Kriegen gerne mal neue Waffensysteme getestet.

Wie erreicht man sowas? 

Man muß Betroffenheit in der Bevölkerung schaffen! Kein Mensch würde freiwillig für einen Krieg gegen ein anderes Land stimmen, dass nicht gerade Kuwait besetzt hält. Seit dem 11 September nimmt sich Amerika das Recht heraus, den "Terror" überall zu bekämpfen wo sie ihn vermuten!

Dazu muß man natürlich den Menschen erstmal klar machen: ES GEHT UM EUER LEBEN!

Man nehme Geheimdienstberichte von ein paar Vögeln die gerne Terroristen wären und "baut sie aus". Verfeinert sie, plant etwas um und sorgt für ein riesen Spektakel. Die ganze Welt schaut zu und unter dem Jubeln eines jeden Menschen der auch nur ein wenig Herz hat ziehen sie los in den Krieg.

Kein Verbrechen ist perfekt! Dementsprechend wird es nie etwas geben, was man nicht nachvollziehen könnte! Also werden Beweise gefunden, Spuren, Zeugenaussagen oder es wird einfach entdeckt, dass manche Sachen so nicht gestimmt haben können.

Da ein "Staat" sich nicht rechtfertigen muß, wird einfach alles als Geheim eingestuft. Man gehe hin und beschlagnahmt einfach alle Beweise und sagt, man habe welche die das Gegenteil beweisen, könne die aber wegen der Geheimhaltung nicht rausgeben. Zeugen die Problematisch sind werden einfach als Verschwörungstheorethiker oder Verrückte abgestempelt und auch wenn es Zweifel gibt, stehen Aussagen gegen Aussagen! 

Also wird die Mehrzahl der Bevölkerung dem Staat glauben. So einfach ist das. 

Und wenn es so wäre, dann wäre es eines der größten Verbrechen an der Menschheit der letzten Jahre! Und das schlimmste: Es wäre dann auch nicht das Einzige! 

claet: Wenn man sich mal mit sowas befasst, solche Systeme durchspielt wird einem erstmal bewußt, wie "angreifbar" unsere Demokratie tatsächlich wäre. Der nächste Feind wird sicher nicht der Nationalsozialismus sein, nein so dumm sind die Leute nicht. Aber der Kapitalismus könnte es gut schaffen. Es geht nur darum Gefahren aufzuzeigen um die Menschen zum nachdenken anzuregen und sie dazu zu bewegen, Lösungswege zu suchen und durchzusetzen.


----------



## MoK (15. Juli 2009)

kapitalismus und zentralbanken schließen sich aus mein freund ??? 
wie kann eine regierung kapitalistisch sein wenn es eine zentralbank hat die alles regelt ???? 

tja wir sind der STAAT mein freund... wir das VOLK sind der STAAT.... 

da grundgesetz ist eben keine verfassung..... es ist nur ein grundgesetzt... was die grundrechte jedes einzelnen darlegt.... 
aber eine verfassung ähnlich der Bill of Rights ist es eben nicht..... 

Artikel 146

Dieses Grundgesetz, das nach Vollendung der Einheit und Freiheit Deutschlands für das gesamte deutsche Volk gilt, verliert seine Gültigkeit an dem Tage, an dem eine Verfassung in Kraft tritt, die von dem deutschen Volke in freier Entscheidung beschlossen worden ist.

so hab dieg anze seite aufn kopf gestellt....
find aber immernoch keinen grund warum wir nich schon längst eine verfassung haben


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> so hab dieg anze seite aufn kopf gestellt....
> find aber immernoch keinen grund warum wir nich schon längst eine verfassung haben



Dann hast du nicht anständig geschaut oder nur überflogen. Es gibt noch einen Artikel der sich auf die deutsche Verfassung sprich das Grundgesetz bezieht und bei einer Wiedervereinigung beider dt. Staaten auch die Möglichkeit gibt, die bereits vorhandene Verfassung für den gesamtdeutschen Staat zu übernehmen.

Ergo das Grundgesetz ist die deutsche Verfassung.



Scrätcher schrieb:


> - Terror ist überall!
> Ständig liest man "zur Terrorverhütung" wird dies beschlossen, wird jenes beschlossen. Wieviel können Terroristen die sich in Kabul verstecken wohl noch auf der Welt ausrichten? Osama bin Laden wurde nicht mehr gesehen. Trotzdem darf er für die Öffentlichkeit "nicht sterben" weil sie sonst weiteren "Freiheitsentziehenden" Gesetzen nicht mehr zustimmen würden.


Wieviele Terroristen und Sprengstoff braucht es um einen Zug entgleisen zu lassen oder eine Kofferbombe auf einem Bahnsteig zu deponieren? 
Ja, viele Gesetze und Verordnungen die nach 9/11 entstanden sind, waren davor wahrscheinlich nicht möglich oder nur unter schweren Aufbegehren des Volkes. Fakt ist aber auch, dass bis 2001 niemand mit einer solchen Möglichkeit gerechnet hätte. Und Osama war vielleicht zu Beginn der Hexenjagd der bestimmende Faktor in der us-amerikanischen Auslandspolitik was Intervention anging aber selbst Al-Qaeda ist doch mittlerweile nur zum Sinnbild einer dezentralen und nicht greifbaren Hit-and-Run Gefahr geworden. Ob Osama bin Laden stirbt ist letztendes egal, das sagen auch genügend Geschichts- und Politikwissenschaftler, er selbst ist wohl schon in den meisten Terroranschlägen nicht mehr involviert sondern dient vielmehr als Leitfigur von Nachahmern.



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wie erreicht man sowas?
> 
> Man muß Betroffenheit in der Bevölkerung schaffen! Kein Mensch würde freiwillig für einen Krieg gegen ein anderes Land stimmen, dass nicht gerade Kuwait besetzt hält. Seit dem 11 September nimmt sich Amerika das Recht heraus, den "Terror" überall zu bekämpfen wo sie ihn vermuten!



Abgesehen vom Irakkrieg und dem Engagement in Afghanistan, dass schon lange vor 2003 unterhalten wurde, ist mir kein Krieg der USA bekannt. Und mit Osama scheint selbst diese Aufarbeitung der entstandenen Schäden schneller und ehrlicher vonstatten zu gehen als man es unter Bush je für möglich gehalten hätte. Nicht umsonst steht er auf Platz 1 der unbeliebtesten Staatenlenker der USA.




Scrätcher schrieb:


> Also wird die Mehrzahl der Bevölkerung dem Staat glauben. So einfach ist das.



Watergate, Dreyfus-Affäre, Iran-Contra-Affäre, Lillehammer-Affäre sind alles Beispiele für politische Machenschaften, die sicher niemand der Beteiligten in der Öffentlichkeit herumposaunte und die dennoch herauskamen und als wahr bewiesen sind. 
Das Volk einfach glauben zu machen ist nicht immer so einfach wie man glauben mag.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> kapitalismus und zentralbanken schließen sich aus mein freund ???


EIGENTLICH ist eine Zentralbank ja dafür da, dass ein stetiger Fluss von Kapital vorhanden ist, so dass sich der Kapitalismus frei antfalten kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> tja wir sind der STAAT mein freund... wir das VOLK sind der STAAT....


Du bist Deutschland, wir sind Papst, jaja.

Übrigens sind wir auf dem Weg zu einer EU-Verfassung gewesen, die aber von nationalistischen Gruppen überall boykottiert wurde...

Europa > Deutschland :X



> da grundgesetz ist eben keine verfassung..... es ist nur ein grundgesetzt... was die grundrechte jedes einzelnen darlegt....
> aber eine verfassung ähnlich der Bill of Rights ist es eben nicht.....


Englisch ist wirklich nicht deine Stärke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bill of Rights  =   Dokument der Recht (grob übersetzt)
Bedeutet nicht mehr und nicht weniger als dass da die Grundrechte jedes einzelnen verzeichnet stehen...wie in unserem Grundgesetz.



> Artikel 146
> 
> Dieses Grundgesetz, das nach Vollendung der Einheit und Freiheit Deutschlands für das gesamte deutsche Volk gilt, verliert seine Gültigkeit an dem Tage, an dem eine Verfassung in Kraft tritt, die von dem deutschen Volke in freier Entscheidung beschlossen worden ist.


Nun, offensichtlich hat das deutsche Volk beschlossen, dass das Grundgesetz gut so ist wie es ist und deswegen nicht geändert werden muss...am Tag, an dem es geeint und frei war ;D 
Und wenns nicht mehr reicht, wird es halt ne Revolution im deutschen Stil geben...eine grooooße Petition...oder eine faschistische Regierung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Übrigens hast du mir immer noch nicht mitgeteilt wer die Geldgeber hinter infokrieg etc. sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoK (15. Juli 2009)

EIGENTLICH ist eine Zentralbank ja dafür da, dass ein stetiger Fluss von Kapital vorhanden ist, so dass sich der Kapitalismus frei antfalten kann rolleyes.gif 

genau das ist eben bullshit..... 
bzw ist dieses ganze system bullshit.....
viele  werden sagen.. ja aba das war doch schon immer so...
da sag ich nur wieder... bullshit.... 
In Amerika gab es auch keine Zentralbank vom unabhängigskrieg (was der hauptgrund war) bis 1919 und der staat lief.... war einer der aufstrebensten
eine zentralbank ist nur dafür da... profit zu machen.... weil es eben eine Privatbank ist.... 
zentralbanken sind überflüssig.... es ist ein blutegel am Wirtschaftssystem..... 

schau dir evolution des geldbildes an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie könnt ihr einer Privatbank das Monopol auf Gelddrucken lassen ???? 

das wäre genauso als wenn es in deutschland nur einen fernsehsende geben würde.. nur eine biermarke....

Du bist Deutschland, wir sind Papst, jaja. << geh sterben, göre, ok ?? 

Nun, offensichtlich hat das deutsche Volk beschlossen, dass das Grundgesetz gut so ist wie es ist und deswegen nicht geändert werden muss...am Tag, an dem es geeint und frei war ;D
Und wenns nicht mehr reicht, wird es halt ne Revolution im deutschen Stil geben...eine grooooße Petition...oder eine faschistische Regierung biggrin.gif

wo wurde darüber abgestimmt ?? wo ?? wann ??? wie ???? 
ich denke mal das deutsche volk hat nen scheiß beschlossen.... 

wann werden hier schonmal volksentscheide für voll genommen ??
die gabs ja nichmal beim euro.... 

ich versuch es mal anders.....

lasst uns mal versuchen hier den Krieg gegen den Terror zu definieren....

Terror
(lat.) T. bezeichnet ein besonders brutales und rücksichtsloses Vorgehen, das die Unterdrückung oder die Vernichtung anderer zum Ziel hat. Politisch bezeichnet T. 1) eine Herrschaftsform (Staats-, Polizei-T.), die unter Missachtung humaner und demokratischer Prinzipien danach strebt, andere Meinungen, Opposition oder Widerstand zu unterdrücken. Politisch motivierter T. wird 2) auch von einzelnen oder (revolutionären) Gruppen mit dem Ziel ausgeübt, auf soziale Ungerechtigkeiten hinzuweisen, die jeweils Herrschenden herauszufordern, deren Hilflosigkeit zur Schau zu stellen, eine revolutionäre Situation herbeizuführen, die Bevölkerung einzuschüchtern etc. 


der krieg gegen den terror begann ja mit dem 9/11 soweit denk ich können wir uns alle einigen oder...

so wie ging es weiter....
die U.S.A. haben behauptet Osama bin laden wäre dafür verantwortlich..... hat hier und da paar videos gezeigt wovon ich bei einem 100pro weiß das es eine fälschung is weil auf dem video osama einfach anders aussieht.....
er würde sich in afgahnistan verstecken....
so 1. krieg...

U.S.A erhöht rüstungsaussgaben und leiht sich geld von der zentralbank..... was sie ja gegen zinsen zurück zahlen muss..... 

afghanistan wird übernommen.. alles durchsucht... nix gefunden... 

was sagt die U.S.A. ? 
ach kann passieren.... 
aber ist ja auch egal wir haben infos das saddam massenvernichtungswaffen hat... wir wissen es 100pro das er welche hat und bald kann er atombomben bauen

also was wird gemacht ???
Rüstungsausgaben werden erhöht.. kredite werden aufgenommen.... (wieder bei der zentralbank) 
ab in den Irak..... 
es wird alles niedergebombt.... ölfelder werden gesichert..... aber keine massenvernichtungswaffen
was sagt die U.S. regierung???
och.. wir haben uns geirrt.. ja kann ja mal passieren.... aber saddam ist weg.. hey.... is doch auch was tolles.... 

es ist unabstreitbar das die U.S. Zentralbank (die ebenfalls privat ist) mit diesen beiden kriegen ein RIESEN geschäft gemacht hat.... 
oder irr ich mich da ??? 

wie lange geht der krieg gegen den terror jetzt schon ??? 
8-9 jahre ??? awr doch glaub ich 2000 wo des alles anfing ??

seit diesem Tag werden Rechte der U.S. Bürger und auch zum teil unsere Rechte immer weiter beschnitten... alles im Namen der Freiheit..... 

der Krieg gegen den Terror ist der perfekte Krieg... weil man eben in kein Land gehen kann dort alles wegbomben kann und sagen kann.. so wir sind hier fertig der krieg gegen den terror ist zuende.....

Die Geldgeber scheinen wohl AZK aus der Schweiz zu sein.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
AZK = Anti-Zensur-Koalition 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (15. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß ich werd hier zur Zeit irgendwie überall ignoriert^^ aber ich werf trotzdem noch was mit ein:

Was die Automobilindustrie für Deutschland ist, ist die Waffenindustrie für Amerika!

Wir haben unsere Autobranche jetzt auch mal angekurbelt. Amerika macht es mit seiner Rüstungsindustrie auch ständig!

Und treffen wir wieder auf die allseits-beliebte Frage: Wieviel ist Moral in einer Währung Wert? Und ab welchem Punkt verliere ich dann noch weitere Hemmungen? Denn irgendwann muß man sich eingestehen das durch eigenen Profit Unschuldige ums Leben kommen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juli 2009)

MoK... ehrlich... lass stecken, soviel geschichtliches Unwissen ist einfach nur noch widerlich!

Soviel hirnverbranntes habe ich echt schon lange nicht mehr gelesen... das ist ja schlimmer als die Antworten eines Hauptschülers im Geschichtstest!


----------



## MoK (15. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> MoK... ehrlich... lass stecken, soviel geschichtliches Unwissen ist einfach nur noch widerlich!
> 
> Soviel hirnverbranntes habe ich echt schon lange nicht mehr gelesen... das ist ja schlimmer als die Antworten eines Hauptschülers im Geschichtstest!



komisch das ich in Geschichte ne 2 habe.. unglaublich, ne ? 

wo laber ich hie denn müll ?? klär mich auf... ich bin schon spitz wie ein grashalm im wind

sich hinstellen und mich denunzieren ohne irgendwas zu sagen was einen weiterbringt kann jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber es besser zu machen... dazu biste wohl unfähig oder ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juli 2009)

Warum sollte ich mich für dich anstrengen, du kommst doch sowieso wieder mit irgendeinem Hinterwäldlerfilm der das angeblich alles widerlegt...
Ich könnte dir jetzt gut und gerne meine Hausarbeiten reinschreiben...

Und eine Note sagt absolut garnichts aus, schon garnicht ohne mitnennung der Schulform 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoK (15. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich mich für dich anstrengen, du kommst doch sowieso wieder mit irgendeinem Hinterwäldlerfilm der das angeblich alles widerlegt...
> 
> Und eine Note sagt absolut garnichts aus, schon garnicht ohne mitnennung der Schulform
> 
> ...




Hinterwälder ??? du hälst also einen gestanden Hollywood Regiesseur für einen HInterwälder ??? 
omg 

klar ich sachs dir gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich sach dir sogar wie ich dazu gekommen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Faulheit, Querdenkerei, gegen den strom schwimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

deswegen besuche die ich Abendrealschule Bielefeld im dritten Semester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw solltest du mal mit deiner wortwahl aufpassen, kleiner... ist nicht nett so über leute zu reden die du nicht kennst.... 
hat dir mami kein benehmen beigebacht ??? 

btw: wer der amerikanischen regierung sowas nich zutraut ihre eigenen leute sterben zu lassen für ihre ziele
sollte mal das hier lesen

http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0762136.html

einer regierung die sowas tut.. trau ich persönlich alles zu 

http://infokrieg.tv/obamas_pastor_wright_a...2008_04_29.html


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> komisch das ich in Geschichte ne 2 habe.. unglaublich, ne ?
> 
> wo laber ich hie denn müll ?? klär mich auf... ich bin schon spitz wie ein grashalm im wind
> 
> ...


LÖÖÖÖÖL
Sorry, aber dass gerade DU nach Beweisen fragst, der du nur einen Haufen widerlegter bzw. beweisloser Schundpropaganda als Beweise bringst ist schon ein starkes Stück ;D

btw:

"Blutegel an der Gesellschaft" war ein beliebter Nazibegriff für die Juden...und über Rothschildt etc. hast du ja auch schon gewettert...das böse jüdische Zentralbankensystem :x


----------



## MoK (15. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> LÖÖÖÖÖL
> Sorry, aber dass gerade DU nach Beweisen fragst, der du nur einen Haufen widerlegter bzw. beweisloser Schundpropaganda als Beweise bringst ist schon ein starkes Stück ;D
> 
> btw:
> ...



Omg.... nur weil ich gesagt habe was dieser Rothschild sagte habe ich gewettert ??? nur weil ich darauf aufmerksam gemacht habe was er gesagt hat und was fürn bullshit er damit gesagt hat wettere ich gegen ihn ??? 

du bist zu geil... echt... xD 

und das du mir vorwirfst ich würde NUR mit widerlegten Sachen antanzen zeigt mir das du echt von dem überzeugt bist was deine Regierung dir aufs Butterbrot schmiert.... 
und dir geb ichs sogar gerne schriftlich... es ist mir total rille ob hinter diesem zentralbank system juden stehn, afroamerikaner oder Tante Emma mit ihrere Kuchenkoalition.. 
FAKT IST... 
dieses System is Schund...
dieses System führt zu einer stetigen neuverschuldung aller......
die banken sind gezwungen immer mehr kredite rauszugeben.... und sich immer schlechtere schuldner zu angeln...... 

desweiteren find ich es überaus FEIGE von dir mit die Antisemitische Karte unter zu jubeln..... 
komisch... das ihr alle auf das geht was ich sage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hey versteh ich schon.... aber die unumstoßbaren beweise die ich bringe...... sind quark ???? oder werden von euch erst garnicht zur kenntniss genommen.... 
sehr einseitig muss ich euch schon lassen... 
schau dir die bilder an Mr Neunmalklug... 

Schau dir die Bilder der Trümmer an... und erklär mir bitte nur diese eine Frage... das brennt mir zu sehr in den Fingern.....
dann bin ich auch ruhig, versprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum lässt ein ehemaliger staatsanwalt (zu dem zeitpunkt verteidigungsminister) alle beweise (die entweder die theorie der regierung untermauern würden.. oder unsere) einfach so wegschaffen und wieder einschmelzen ??? warum ??? wenn sie nix zu verbergen haben ??? 
wenn ich nix zu verbergen habe lege ich auch die fakten aufn tisch und zwar alle......


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juli 2009)

> wenn ich nix zu verbergen habe lege ich auch die fakten aufn tisch und zwar alle......



Und so argumentiert die Regierung für die Einführung deiner genannten Dinge, Zensur, Abhörung etc. etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoK (15. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und so argumentiert die Regierung für die Einführung deiner genannten Dinge, Zensur, Abhörung etc. etc.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nix zu verbergen zu haben zeigt also das man andere leute abhören sollte ??? 
oder wie darf ich das verstehn ???

es gibt nen unterschied zwischen privatsspähre und offenheit mein freund.... irgendwann wirst auch du den herausfinden


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juli 2009)

Ich finde es nur lustig, dass du genau die selbe Argumentation benutzt wie die und sogar meinst du wärest damit im Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (15. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und so argumentiert die Regierung für die Einführung deiner genannten Dinge, Zensur, Abhörung etc. etc.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zitat:

Es wurde ihm wohl etwas mulmig beim Vorstoß des Finanzministers: SPD-Kanzlerkandidat Frank-Walter Steinmeier hat in einem Interview die Aussagen Peer Steinbrücks zu möglichen Generationskonflikten beim Thema Rente abgemildert. Steinmeier möchte nicht, dass Gesellschaftsgruppen gegeneinander ausgespielt werden – ein Stück weit habe Steinbrück aber Recht.

Quelle: http://www.handelsblatt.com/schlagzeilen-r...p=210,_t=ticker

Zu Hülfe! Er hat was negatives vor den Wahlen gesagt!^^

Geht es da noch um Politik oder nur noch um die Wiederwahl? Kein Wunder das sie nicht mehr zuhören und sie wundern warum sie immer mehr ein schlechtes Ansehen in der Bevölkerung "genießen"!


----------



## MoK (15. Juli 2009)

um ehrlich zu sein geht es grad echt an mir vorbei was du mir sagen willst........ 
erklär es mir ich will es wissen

ich will wissen wie du von dem recht die wahrheit zu erfahren und keine beweise verschwinden lassen auf zensur und abhören kommst...

weil den gedanken gang... kann ich net nachvollziehn


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> und das du mir vorwirfst ich würde NUR mit widerlegten Sachen antanzen zeigt mir das du echt von dem überzeugt bist was deine Regierung dir aufs Butterbrot schmiert....


Ach du armer kleiner Egomane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du verstehst nicht einmal, dass ich selber Antikapitalist bin, oder? Und würdest du ein bischen zwischen den Zeilen lesen, wüsstest du, dass ich bei Gott nicht für die deutsche Regierung bin, ganz im Gegenteil, ich bin eigentlich für eine Weltregierung, und wenn das nicht geht, dann doch wenigstens ein Europa im ganzen ;D

Aber du bist so davon überzeugt, dass WIR die Schafe sind, die blind glauben was man ihnen sagt, dass du gar nicht merkst, dass du es bist, der von der Propaganda umwoben wird.



> und dir geb ichs sogar gerne schriftlich... es ist mir total rille ob hinter diesem zentralbank system juden stehn, afroamerikaner oder Tante Emma mit ihrere Kuchenkoalition..


Eigentlich will ich dir nur zeigen dass infokrieg etc., wie ich schonmal gesagt hab, antisemitisch und militant antiamerikanisch sind, und solchen Gruppierungen glaube ich einfach mal gar nix ;D 
Vor allem wenn sie keine Beweise aufführen können, was hier der einzige FAKT ist ;D



> komisch... das ihr alle auf das geht was ich sage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Find ich nicht komisch, schließlich "verteidigst" du hier die Verschwörerseite



> hey versteh ich schon.... aber die unumstoßbaren beweise die ich bringe...... sind quark ????


Liefer doch mal "unumstößliche Beweise" ;D



> Schau dir die Bilder der Trümmer an... und erklär mir bitte nur diese eine Frage... das brennt mir zu sehr in den Fingern.....
> dann bin ich auch ruhig, versprochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lass mich überlegen...ein Jet fliegt mit 900(?)km/h in ein Bauwerk aus Stahlbeton. Innerhalb von hunderstel Sekunden bohrt es sich metertief hinein (wohlgemerkt, Stahlbeton), die Flügel werden abgerissen, werden hinterhergerissen und nohmal wenige Sekunden später in der Explosion , die durch die Einengung (Stahlbeton!) massiv verstärkt wird...das Flugzeug hatte gar keine Zeit viele Trümmer zu hinterlassen mein Lieber ;D



> Warum lässt ein ehemaliger staatsanwalt (zu dem zeitpunkt verteidigungsminister) alle beweise (die entweder die theorie der regierung untermauern würden.. oder unsere) einfach so wegschaffen und wieder einschmelzen ??? warum ??? wenn sie nix zu verbergen haben ???


Wir werdens frühestens in 41 Jahren wissen, wenn die Akten freigegeben werden (WENN sie es werden (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> wenn ich nix zu verbergen habe lege ich auch die fakten aufn tisch und zwar alle......


Sicher? Und wenn es Fakten sind, die nicht für die Öffentlichkeit geeignet sind? Aus welchem Grund auch immer?

Das ist Amerika, die haben IMMER was zu verbergen -.-


----------



## MoK (15. Juli 2009)

wo ist infokrieg.tv antisemitisch ?? oder antiamerikanisch ???
wenn du das denkst hast du die ganze seite nicht verstanden... kein bisschen.....

http://ronpaul.blog.de/2009/01/11/henry-ki...haffen-5358627/ sollte mal gelesen haben

aber du wirst warscheinlich auch Ron Paul für einen spinner halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dein armes kleines weltbild tut mir echt leid

Lass mich überlegen...ein Jet fliegt mit 900(?)km/h in ein Bauwerk aus Stahlbeton. Innerhalb von hunderstel Sekunden bohrt es sich metertief hinein (wohlgemerkt, Stahlbeton), die Flügel werden abgerissen, werden hinterhergerissen und nohmal wenige Sekunden später in der Explosion , die durch die Einengung (Stahlbeton!) massiv verstärkt wird...das Flugzeug hatte gar keine Zeit viele Trümmer zu hinterlassen mein Lieber ;D

ich rede vom Pentagon mein Junge.... ein Unumstößlicherbeweis is z.b. das der Pilot zu den Flugmanövern die er vollbracht haben soll garnicht fähig war.... er war ein unterdurchschnittlicher Pilot 
Hat z.b. der Fluglehrer gesagt der seine Fähigkeiten anschauen sollte weil er sich eine kleine einmotorige leihen wollte 

desweiteren hat der flieger auch noch ein paar masten mitgenommen.....
flieg mal mit einer Boing ein paar Lichtmasten um.... 
du kannst dann keine 20 oder 30 oder 40 meter weiter fliegen... das is UNMÖGLICH.....
weil dir einfach der flügel abreißen würde
desweiteren selbst wenn es so gewesen ist.... müssten da trümmer liegen... oder branndflecke vom kerosin..... irgendwas...... 

Trümmer gibt es immer.... oder ein paar Kokelnde stellen zumindest.... aber garnix... überhaupt nix.... 

desweiteren sage ich das der Architekt des WTC es bereits mehrmals sagte das dieser Stahl durch KEROSIN NICHT schmelzen kann... 

wie ich bereits sagte und was ich auch rausgesucht hatte... gibt es mind. einen Wolkenkratze gleichen Bautyps der ein 24h Feuer überstanden hat ohne zusammen zu brechen..... 

Sicher? Und wenn es Fakten sind, die nicht für die Öffentlichkeit geeignet sind? Aus welchem Grund auch immer? 

du lieferst dir grad deinen beweis selber....
und du weißt es nichtmal.....

wenn es so war wie die regierung sagt dürfte sie laut adam riese nix zu verbergen haben weil des ja so lief wie sie sagten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also was könnte daran nich für die öffentlichkeit nicht geeignet sein ?? 
Das Öffentliche Interesse ist riesig nach einer aufklärung aba die regierung tut nix.. die pellt sich dick hinter der kulisse einen..... 

wäre der regierung wirklich daran gelegen die sache aufzuklären ein für alle mal......

hätte sie doch bloß das stahl nich einschmelzen lassen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber hups das is ja weg... naja nen fehler kann jedem mal passieren... 
omg ich lach mich grad so weg..... 
selten so gelacht

BTW: hier ma ein kleiner kommentar aus dem link den ich gepostet hab vielleicht lässt dich das ja ein bisschen anders denken und du guckst dir ron pauls seite mal an

"Man sagt immer, Geschichte wiederholt sich nicht. Tut sie aber doch.
Während 1963 die 'Warren-Kommission' ins Leben gerufen wurde, um das Attentat auf Präsident Kennedy 'aufzuklären', hat Präsident Bush vor wenigen Tagen ausgerechnet den gefürchteten internationalen Interventionisten und Diktatoren-Freund Henry Kissinger zum Leiter einer Untersuchungskommission über die Hintergründe des 11. September 2001 ernannt.
Und genau wie einst bei der Gründung der Warren-Kommission, in der einige von Kennedys Todfeinden saßen, bekundet diesmal Präsident Bush mit der Ernennung Kissingers als Leiter der Kommission in Sachen 11.9. seinen unbedingten Willen zur Vertuschung.
Das ganze Jahr über hatte sich Bush gegen eine solche Kommission gewehrt, nun gründet er sie, in dem er den Bock zum Gärtner macht. Der Geheimpolitiker Kissinger wird's
schon richten, die Regierung von allen Verstrickungen in den Terroranschlag vom 11.9. weiß waschen und so die Oberhoheit über die Geschichte wiedergewinnen.
In 18 Monaten soll die Kissinger-Kommission ihren 'Bericht' vorlegen. Wahrscheinlich kommt er ähnlich zustande wie jener der Warren-Kommission: 'Obwohl der Bericht der Kommission im Jahre 1964 veröffentlicht wird, ist das Manuskript dafür schon 2 Tage nach dem Attentat auf Kennedy erstellt.'" Ja, man darf sich wundern &#8211; ruhig auch über die nächste Meldung, die wenige Tage danach die erste jagte.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> desweiteren hat der flieger auch noch ein paar masten mitgenommen.....
> flieg mal mit einer Boing ein paar Lichtmasten um....
> du kannst dann keine 20 oder 30 oder 40 meter weiter fliegen... das is UNMÖGLICH.....
> weil dir einfach der flügel abreißen würde
> desweiteren selbst wenn es so gewesen ist.... müssten da trümmer liegen... oder branndflecke vom kerosin..... irgendwas......



Würde mich mal echt interessieren, woher du weißt, dass ein Lichtmast einen Flügel abreißen kann. Gib mal bitte einen Link dazu.

Und verdammt nochmal, es gab Trümmer am Pentagon. Davon gibt es Tausende Fotos.

Ich würde dir raten auf Falathrim zu hören und mal etwas tiefer zu graben anstatt die ollen Kamellen aufzuwärmen.
Schau dir mal diese Videos von diesem Youtube-User an http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySHgiUxnLC0...re=channel_page. Wenn du die durch hast reden wir weiter.


----------



## MoK (15. Juli 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Würde mich mal echt interessieren, woher du weißt, dass ein Lichtmast einen Flügel abreißen kann. Gib mal bitte einen Link dazu.
> 
> Und verdammt nochmal, es gab Trümmer am Pentagon. Davon gibt es Tausende Fotos.
> 
> ...



http://www.steinbergrecherche.com/uemeyssan.htm hier bitte =)

Auszug:

Die US Army und die National Science Foundation haben eine dreidimensionale Simulation des Pentagon-Anschlags vom 11. September 2001 finanziert.

Eine interdisziplinäre Wissenschaftlergruppe der Staatsuniversität  Purdue (Indiana) hat eine 3D-Sequenz erstellt, deren scheinbarer Realismus dem Fehlen authentischer Videoaufnahmen des Ereignisses abhelfen soll. Das Ergebnis ist ein Jahr nach dem Angriff über die Medien weit verbreitet  worden und von wohlwollenden Medien als Beweis dafür gewertet worden, wie haltlos die Polemik war, die wir um die Umstände des Attentats geführt haben.

Bedauerlicherweise waren die Wissenschaftler der Purdue-Universität nach sechsmonatiger Recherche und trotz des Umfangs an eingesetzten technischen und menschlichen Ressourcen nicht in der Lage, ein Szenario zu präsentieren, das sowohl mit der offiziellen Version übereinstimmt, als auch mit den materiellen Gegebenheiten vereinbar ist. Unfähig zu erklären, wie das angebliche Flugzeug nur das Erdgeschoß und den ersten Stock treffen konnte, haben sie behauptet, daß es direkt über dem Boden flog, obwohl es gar nicht genügend Platz zur bodennahen Annäherung an das Gebäude hatte. Da sie die fehlende Einschlagwirkung auf das Pentagon nicht erklären konnten, haben sie die Fassade aus einem Teil der Simulation herausgelassen. Unfähig zu erhellen, wie die Triebwerke aus gehärtetem Stahl verschwinden konnten, haben sie behauptet, daß die angebliche Boeing gar keine hatte. Unfähig zu erhellen, wie hundert Tonnen Materie verschwunden sind, haben sie die  Frage gar nicht gestellt&#8230;

Die Unfähigkeit der von der US Army beauftragten Wissenschaftler, virtuell die offizielle Version des Pentagon nachzubilden, beweist im Gegenteil, daß diese Version naturwissenschaftlich unmöglich ist. 

abschluss:

Die interdisziplinäre Mannschaft  der Universität Purdue ist gescheitert. Ihr ist eine Simulation der offiziellen Version der Ereignisse nicht gelungen, die mit den materiellen Gegebenheiten vereinbar ist.  Um der Weisung der US Army (ARO, Kontrakt 39136-MA) zu genügen, war sie gezwungen, die Fragen auszuschließen, die sich aus dem  Fehlen von Schäden an der Fassade und der Entmaterialisierung des Fluggeräts ergeben. Bis heute bleibt die einzige technisch plausible Erkärung des Attentats die von Thierry Meyssan: der Abschuß einer Rakete und nicht der Absturz einer  Boeing 757-200.

und dir rate ich zu bedenken das es einen einfachen weg gibt zu beweisen das es wirklich ein stink normales flugzeug war..
diesen beweis kann aber nur die US Regierung erbringen
und das tut sie nicht...

leider habe ich kein video gefunden was meien aussage bestätigt.... aber meinste nich das das irgendwie klar is ????

son flügel besteht aus leichtmetall irgendeine spezielle legierung..... 
woraus besteht so ein lichtmast ??? glaub ich ganz normale metalllegierung.....

ich denke allein von der härte her ist der lichtmast im vorteil.....


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

Was ist mit den Passagieren der Boeing passiert? Und wo ist die Maschine, die offiziell gestartet ist und deren Flugschreiber aber im Pentagon gefunden wurde, letztendlich abgeblieben? Die Leichen lagen im übrigen auch im Pentagon und wurden bis auf vier Leichen alle per DNA Untersuchung identifiziert.


----------



## MoK (15. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Was ist mit den Passagieren der Boeing passiert? Und wo ist die Maschine, die offiziell gestartet ist und deren Flugschreiber aber im Pentagon gefunden wurde, letztendlich abgeblieben? Die Leichen lagen im übrigen auch im Pentagon und wurden bis auf vier Leichen alle per DNA Untersuchung identifiziert.



ich könnte jetzt natürlich darauf antworten... aber du würdest eh nich glauben was ich sagen würde.. also wayne... ^^

gibt da ne theorie zu das der flug umgeleitet wurde auf eine airforce base... und dort recht lang rumstand..... aba wie gesagt glaubt ihr echt nicht.. also wayne


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

Damit wäre das Flugzeug erklärt, nicht aber die Leichen im Pentagon.


----------



## MoK (15. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Damit wäre das Flugzeug erklärt, nicht aber die Leichen im Pentagon.




denkst du nicht das jemand oder eine Organisation die einen Schwindel dieser größenordnung aufzieht (ich mein jetzt nur rein hypotetisch) 
das leichteste unterfangen ist ein paar leichen zu organisieren und geschickt zu plazieren ? 

ich seh das ganze so... wer knapp 400 afroamerikaner mutwillig syphillis aussetzt dem trau ich alles zu

Hier nochmal FAKTEN

Aufgrund des US Freedom of Information Act übergab die US-Regierung den Pilots for 9/11 Truth, einer internationale Vereinigung von Piloten und Luftfahrtexperten, die Flugschreiber, die sie angeblich nach dem Attentat auf das Pentagon am 11. September 2001 fand. 

Die Piloten verschafften sich EDV-Programme zur Auswertung der beiden überlassenen Flugschreiber. In einem verständlichen, polemik- und vermutungsfreien Video-Vortrag von 55 Minuten legt der britische Student Colum Douglas dar: 

        Den Daten über Flughöhe und Flugpfad der Flugschreiber zufolge konnte eine Boeing wie die des Flugs 77 von American Airlines das Pentagon nicht im festgestellten Aufprallwinkel treffen.

        Der Anflugwinkel des Objektes, welches nach US-Regierungsangaben fünf Lichtmasten vor dem Pentagon knickte, differiert vom Anflugwinkel laut überreichten Flugschreibern um 15 bis 20 Grad.

        Dem US-Militär angehörende angebliche Augenzeugen erklärten in Uniform vor laufender Kamera, den Anflug des Objekts von einer Stelle aus und in einem Anflugwinkel gesehen zu haben, der der Regierungsthese widerspricht, das Flugobjekt habe die Lichtmasten geknickt.

Mit den Widersprüchen konfrontiert, waren weder das FBI, noch irgendeine andere Regierungsstelle der Vereinigten Staaten zu einer Stellungnahme bereit.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

Wir reden hier nicht von ein paar Personen sondern 189 Leichen, Angehörige und Bekannte ausgeklammert. 189 Leichen die bis auf vier Ausnahmen alle eindeutig identifiziert im Pentagon aufgefunden wurden.

Und einen Virus mutwillig um nicht zu sagen anonym freizusetzen klingt in meinen Augen etwas einfacher. Im übrigen war das keine Antwort auf meine Frage, und irgendjemand der Verschwörungstheoretiker wird sich doch wohl um diesen kleinen Aspekt Gedanken gemacht haben? Beam-Technologie, Quantensprung, Wurmlochmechanik irgendwas....

Edit: 
Ja danke MoK, den Teil habe ich selber gelesen. Kein Wort von Opfern und Leichen.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> ich könnte jetzt natürlich darauf antworten... aber du würdest eh nich glauben was ich sagen würde.. also wayne... ^^
> 
> gibt da ne theorie zu das der flug umgeleitet wurde auf eine airforce base... und dort recht lang rumstand..... aba wie gesagt glaubt ihr echt nicht.. also wayne


Ich seh irgendwie mehr Probleme darin, dass du UNS nicht glaubst, obwohl alle deine "harten Fakten" widerlegt sind :x


----------



## MoK (15. Juli 2009)

Die Frage die wir uns stellen sollten ist eher... wer hat die autopsie vorgenommen ? 

und wenn wir davon ausgehn das das alles geplant war ist es ein leichtes sich vorher ein paar leichen zu besorgen, die dort zu platzieren.....

oder wäre das so abwegig voneinander ??? 

ich mein wir reden hier von leuten für die geld keine rolle spielt...... 

das das harter tobac ist über den wir hier reden möcht ich garnich abstreiten..... 

und wer keine skrupel davor hat 400 leute mutwillig einem virus auszusetzen..... (wäre ja schön wenn es anonym geschehn wäre) hat meines erachtens nach auch keine skrupel weitere menschen für ihre zwecke einzuspannen

hatte da glaub ich vorhin schon nen link zu gepostet post ihn dir gerne nochmal 

http://infokrieg.tv/obamas_pastor_wright_a...2008_04_29.html

AUSZUG:

Das Tuskegee-Experiment war ein Programm der US-Behörde für öffentliche Gesundheit (PHS) zwischen 1932 und 1972 gewesen, welches die Auswirkungen von Syphilis an 399 armen schwarzen Farmpächtern aus Alabama studierte. *Den Männern war einfach erzählt worden*, sie hätten *"schlechtes Blut"*, sie erfuhren nie an welcher Krankheit sie litten oder wie ernst jene war, und man versprach ihnen kostenlose
Gesundheitsdienstleistungen und andere Vergütungen als Gegenleistung für Kooperation. Die Männer wurden der vernichtenden Kraft der Krankheit schutzlos ausgesetzt und man verhinderte, dass sie irgendeine Milderung ihrer Schmerzen erhielten.
Präsident Bill Clinton musste sich im Mai 1997 öffentlich entschuldigen für den Skandal den dieses Programm ausgelöst hatte und er musste zugestehen, dass das Programm rassistische Eugenik gewesen war und überhaupt keinen wissenschaftlichen Wert hatte. 
Experten, die von den Medien gemieden werden, wie Dr. Len Horowitz und Boyd Ed Graves, haben versichert dass es überzeugende Beweise dafür gäbe dass der US-militärisch-industrielle Komplex den AIDS-Virus zum Zweck der Bevölkerungsreduktion geschaffen hatte. Graves' HIV-Graph von 1971 liefert den absoluten Beweis für die Absicht der US-Regierung, ihre eigenen Bürger sowie andere Bürger zu töten,"

so Graves. Der Graph ordnet über 20.000 wissenschaftliche Arbeiten und 15 Jahre an Fortschrittsberichten eines geheimen Virenentwicklungsprogramms der Bundesregierung, welches fast perfekt zu der Ausbreitung von AIDS ab 1971 an passt

"liefert den absoluten Beweis für die Absicht der US-Regierung, ihre eigenen Bürger sowie andere Bürger zu töten,"

so Graves. Der Graph ordnet über 20.000 wissenschaftliche Arbeiten und 15 Jahre an Fortschrittsberichten eines geheimen Virenentwicklungsprogramms der Bundesregierung, welches fast perfekt zu der Ausbreitung von AIDS ab 1971 an passt

verstehst du den sinn meine sorge ??? 
kannst du es nicht irgendwie nachvollziehn das ich mir sorgen mache ??? 

lassen wir es jetzt mal außen vor das es die U.S. Regierung war....

aber wenn du sowas liest... glaubst du die selben leute würden halt machen vor knapp 200 leuten ?? 

Selbst wenn ihr das alles nicht glaubt... was euer gutes recht ist.. informiert euch..... 

http://infokrieg.tv/2009_07_15_lanctot_h1n1.html < da wird mir auch ganz anders


----------



## MoK (15. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich seh irgendwie mehr Probleme darin, dass du UNS nicht glaubst, obwohl alle deine "harten Fakten" widerlegt sind :x



dann widerleg bitte die seite die ich vorhin gepostet hab.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie du das widerlegen willst...... das möcht ich sehn =)

und alle... sind bei weitem nicht widerlegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: ging es in der steinberg recherche nur um das nachweisen der von der regierung behaupteten Version.... und das ist eben nicht gelungen.... hättest ein bisschen tiefer gescrollt falathrim hättest wohl auch du es gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

OK, also ist für dich alles möglich solange es in deine Ansicht von einer 9/11 Verschwörung passt?


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juli 2009)

Ich behaupte jetzt einfach MoK ist ein CIA Agent der hier in Deutschland Unruhen stiften soll und deswegen Verschwörungstheorien verbreitet, damit dann die USA hier einmarschieren können "zum wohle der Demokratie und Sicherheit in Europa" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> leider habe ich kein video gefunden was meien aussage bestätigt.... aber meinste nich das das irgendwie klar is ????
> 
> son flügel besteht aus leichtmetall irgendeine spezielle legierung.....
> woraus besteht so ein lichtmast ??? glaub ich ganz normale metalllegierung.....
> ...



Aha.

Eigentlich schade, ich dachte durch dein "UNMÖGLICH", dass du irgendwie eine Erklärung oder einen Beweis dafür hättest.
Jetzt kommst du mit Stahl ist härter als Aluminium und "Irgendeine", "glaube" und "denke".
Hast du auch bedacht, dass so ein Flügel ungleich größer und schwerer ist als ein Lichtmast? Dass die Lichtmasten selbst auch aus Aluminium bestehen könnten? Dass sie nicht massiv sind, sondern Röhren? Dass Flügel für große Lasten ausgelegt sind (Auftrieb, Widerstand, Schub der Treibwerke), während Lichtmasten wahrscheinlich (da benutze ich auch ein böses Wort, sry) nur fürs Rumstehen und bei-Wind-nicht-umknicken ausgelegt werden?


Das größte Problem, dass ich persönlich mit den 9/11 Theorien habe ist der gemutmaßte Plan der Regierung. In die Türme schmeißte man zwei Flugzeuge rein, tötet dabei tausende Menschen, aber ins Pentagon nur eine Rakete? Und in Pennsylvania gräbt man ein Loch und schmeißt etwas Altmetall rein? Ist denen das Geld für zwei weitere Flugzeuge ausgegangen? Wollten sie testen ob die Passanten zwischen einer relativ kleinen Rakete und einem ausgewachsenen Linienflugzeug unterscheiden können?
Falls das ganze tatsächlich wahr ist muss ich mal ein ernstes Wörtchen mit diesen Verschwörern reden. Denn das Ganze wäre dann die dümmste und am schlechtesten ausgeführte Verschwörung überhaupt.


Für mich gibt es nur zwei plausible Theorien
1. die offizielle Version
2. Die Terroristen waren Agenten, ansonsten wie 1.
Für alles andere müsste ich annehmen, dass die US-Regierung aus einer Horde dressierter Affen besteht.


----------



## MoK (15. Juli 2009)

nanu wem gehn denn da die argumente aus ????? 

also mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Noxiel.... nicht ganz..... aber..... ich rede hier von Leuten die seit Jahren hinter den Zentral- und Privatbanken stehn... glaubst du wirklich das für solche leute geld eine rolle spielt ??? 

Nehmen wir als Beispiel die Rockefellers.... wie lange sind die bitte schön im Ölgeschäft ?? seit es Öl gibt...... glaubst du jemand der sein ganzes leben lang reich ist und keinen Kontakt zum einfach normal sterblichen Bürger hat ... schert sich einen Dreck um normale leute ??? 

wenn ich so drübe nachdenke würde ich denen alles zutrauen solang sie ihre ziele durchsetzen....

mh.... 9/11 war nur die spitze des eisberges...  aber da ihr hier keine argumente mehr bringen könnt oder wollt... ists mir auch egal... ehrlich.... 

ich seh schon das ihr keine argumente mehr habt.. sonst hättet ihr zu meinen letzten posts stellung bezogen... aber die wahrheit ist euch wohl zu krass... mein beileid


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juli 2009)

Oh mann, lern bitte Quotes auch in Quoteblöcke zu setzen, das ist ja nicht auszuhalten *gähn*

1932 bis 1972 war die Zeit in der Schwarze meistens nicht mal in einem Bus mit Weißen sitzen durften, sie wurden in weiten Teilen der akademisch geschulten Bevölkerung (Die damals zu 95% aus Weißen bestand) eher als Tiere und Versuchskaninchen gesehen denn als wirkliche Menschen...das ist ein historischer Fakt, da überrascht ein solches Programm wirklich gar keinen, zumindest mich nicht, und ich wusste davon nicht.

Dass es schockierend und menschenverachtend ist, ist ausser Frage.

Und wenn ich schon lese "Experten, die von den Medien gemieden werden", dann ist eh klar, dass das 2 wissenschaftliche Nullnummern sind, wie der selbsternannte Experte der meinte dass die Twin Towers eine kontrollierte Sprengung waren, woraufhin dann sämtliche Kollegen aus seiner Fakultät deutlich machten, dass er höchstens ein anerkannter Experte darin war, seine Studentinnen abzuschleppen...
auf gut Deutsch haben die Typen vermutlich eine große Begabung darin, Graphen zu malen, deren Wahrheitsgehalt ungefähr der Aussage entspricht, dass eine Honigmelone so schmeckt wie ein Medium Grilled Steak (argh, böser Vergleich, jetzt hab ich Hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Eine blühende Fantasie haben sie vermutlich auch. 

Und dass er einen absoluten Beweis liefert, musst du mir erstmal beweisen :X



Und weißt du was wirklich cool ist? Diese Aussage, dass sich HIV verbreitet hat wie ein Musterszenario einer Virenausbreitung liegt daran, DASS es ein Musterszenario einer Virenausbreitung war. Wenn du dich einmal mit dem Effekt einer Pandemie vertraut machen würdest, könntest du sehen, dass sich heutzutage JEDE infektiöse Krankheit so ausbreitet wie es AIDS getan hat...wie es die Schweinegrippe gemacht hat...etc ;D




Und das mit den Leichen:
Wäre es nicht viel einfacher, einen Anschlag zu fingieren, bei dem ein Flugzeug mit 200 Menschen in ein Regierungsgebäude crasht und bei dem diese Leute dann sterben, als die 200 Leute starten zu lassen, sie wegleiten zu lassen, 200 verkohlte Leichen zu deponieren und ein Cruise Missile ins Gebäude zu steuern?


So, und nun komme ich mal mit einem Zitat:

>> Of course 9/11 was an Inside Job. There's no doubt about it. The terrorists and passageers were inside the airplanes and the airplanes were inside the buildings. <<
-Zitat C. W. A. Thiel​


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

Es steht im übrigen immernoch die Erklärung für die Leichen im Pentagon aus. Mehr als ein "die können schon, wenn sie wollen" und "wer hat die Leichen den untersucht" kam bisher nicht und bleibst damit ähnlich vage wie die ganzen anderen Aussagen.


----------



## MoK (15. Juli 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Aha.
> 
> Eigentlich schade, ich dachte durch dein "UNMÖGLICH", dass du irgendwie eine Erklärung oder einen Beweis dafür hättest.
> Jetzt kommst du mit Stahl ist härter als Aluminium und "Irgendeine", "glaube" und "denke".
> ...



das mit dem Pentagon kann ich dir ohne Probleme erklären =) 

ui da freu ich mich drauf...
das sieht so aus....

ein paar monate vor diesen anschlägen hat eine buchhaltungsabteilung im pentagon herausgefunden das eine menge geld fehlt..... es fehlte nicht nur.... es war einfach weg..... nicht da... puff... weg..... 

genau die wand des pentagons wo letztendlich die maschine reinknallte wurde kurz vorher vestärkt bisschen kevlar bla und blubb....... 

im innerenraum gab es auch einige renovierungen....
und jetzt rate mal welche abteilung grade wiede eingezogen war ???
die buchhaltungsabteilung die das verschwinden von mehreren millionen dollar klären sollte..... 

wie ich bereits sagte und es mal wieder überlesen wurde...... 

für die freizeitbildungsgestörten poste ich dir das gerne nochmal 
*Die US Army scheitert bei dem Versuch, den Pentagon-Anschlag glaubhaft nachzustellen.
Naturwissenschaftlich unmöglich*

http://www.steinbergrecherche.com/uemeyssan.htm bisschen runterscrollen dann findet ihr das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und wenn ich schon lese "Experten, die von den Medien gemieden werden", dann ist eh klar, dass das 2 wissenschaftliche Nullnummern sind, wie der selbsternannte Experte der meinte dass die Twin Towers eine kontrollierte Sprengung waren, woraufhin dann sämtliche Kollegen aus seiner Fakultät deutlich machten, dass er höchstens ein anerkannter Experte darin war, seine Studentinnen abzuschleppen...

mh... also willst mir erzählen das experten die von den medien rangeholt werden automatisch experten sind ??? xD das erzähl mal dem Christian Pfeiffer den hab ich auch schon hier und da in den medien faseln hören... aber das er ne Nulpe ist.. zweifelt keiner von uns gamern an..... 

glaubt was ihr wollt is zu spät........ 

ma schauen was ihr sagt wenn wir heir unsere ersten zwangsimpfungen haben....


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> ma schauen was ihr sagt wenn wir heir unsere ersten zwangsimpfungen haben....



Oder wenn du mitbekommst, dass doch keine Verschwörung dahinter stand....


----------



## MoK (15. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Es steht im übrigen immernoch die Erklärung für die Leichen im Pentagon aus. Mehr als ein "die können schon, wenn sie wollen" und "wer hat die Leichen den untersucht" kam bisher nicht und bleibst damit ähnlich vage wie die ganzen anderen Aussagen.



LÖL wie soll man sowas beweisen ?? da müsstest in die USA fliegen jeden einzeln verdammten leichenschnibbler befragen.. jeden secret service mitarbeiter ausfragen....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wie stellst du dir das vor ????
 ich habe jedenfalls bewiesen bzw. hier aufgezeigt das es keine verkehrsmaschine gewesen sein kann... punkt ende aus..... 

schönen abend noch =)


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> LÖL wie soll man sowas beweisen ?? da müsstest in die USA fliegen jeden einzeln verdammten leichenschnibbler befragen.. jeden secret service mitarbeiter ausfragen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nun die Fluggäste in der entsprechenden Boeing, deren verbrannte Überreste im Pentagon lagen, sprechen zumindest für die Verkehrsmaschine. Ich sehe da eine gewisse Verbindung, muß aber nicht sein.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> ui da freu ichmh... also willst mir erzählen das experten die von den medien rangeholt werden automatisch experten sind ??? xD das erzähl mal dem Christian Pfeiffer den hab ich auch schon hier und da in den medien faseln hören... aber das er ne Nulpe ist.. zweifelt keiner von uns gamern an.....


Hab ich das irgendwo geschrieben?
Nein, ich hab nur gesagt, dass ich die Kompetenz dieser beiden "Wissenschaftler" anzweifle, da solche Verschwörungstheoretiker NOCH NIE einen glaubhaften Wissenschaftler an Land ziehen konnten. 
Sag mal hast du eigentlich die Videos von vorhin angeschaut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> glaubt was ihr wollt is zu spät........
> 
> ma schauen was ihr sagt wenn wir heir unsere ersten zwangsimpfungen haben....





> Oder wenn du mitbekommst, dass doch keine Verschwörung dahinter stand....





> ich habe jedenfalls bewiesen bzw. hier aufgezeigt das es keine verkehrsmaschine gewesen sein kann... punkt ende aus.....



Nein, wir haben bewiesen dass es eine Verkehrsmaschine war, du hast nur wieder eine neue Seite voller Verschwörungstheorien gepostet, die wiederum keine Beweise liefern konnte...im Gegensatz zu gewissen Videobeweisen die wir geliefert haben <3


----------



## MoK (15. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nun die Fluggäste in der entsprechenden Boeing, deren verbrannte Überreste im Pentagon lagen, sprechen zumindest für die Verkehrsmaschine. Ich sehe da eine gewisse Verbindung, muß aber nicht sein.




die möcht ich gerne hören =) 

reicht es dir nicht das die offizielle Version, offiziell widerlegt worden ist ???


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> reicht es dir nicht das die offizielle Version, offiziell widerlegt worden ist ???


Wann ist sie offiziell widerlegt worden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoK (15. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Hab ich das irgendwo geschrieben?
> Nein, ich hab nur gesagt, dass ich die Kompetenz dieser beiden "Wissenschaftler" anzweifle, da solche Verschwörungstheoretiker NOCH NIE einen glaubhaften Wissenschaftler an Land ziehen konnten.
> Sag mal hast du eigentlich die Videos von vorhin angeschaut?
> 
> ...




OLOLOL nöööö haste garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das du das sagst zeigt das du es dir nichtmal angeschaut hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.steinbergrecherche.com/uemeyssan.htm

wo sind da verschwörungstheorien ????? ich sehe dort nur fakten...... 

wennde ein bisschen runterscrollst findest auch du es....

ich rede hier grade vom pentagon.. das eine verkehrsmaschine ins WTC gerast ist streit ich nicht ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoK (15. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wann ist sie offiziell widerlegt worden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wartest du auf den tag wo die U.S. regierung sagt.... hey das war alles nur gefaked.. bla bla bla ?? 
omg wie realitätsfern ^^


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juli 2009)

http://www.steinbergrecherche.com/09hasbara.htm#Jews

Ich hab schonmal gesagt, dass antisemitische Propaganda nix in einer Diskussion zu suchen hat, da sie unseriös ist. 

Also bitte, ich wünsche mir, dass du nun Beweise dafür lieferst, dass es KEIN Verkehrsflugzeug war. Beziehungsweise Gegenbeweise. Denn die Videos belegen eindeutig (Stichwort TRÜMMERTEILE) dass es eine Boeing 757 der US Airlines war ;D

EDIT:



> wartest du auf den tag wo die U.S. regierung sagt.... hey das war alles nur gefaked.. bla bla bla ??
> omg wie realitätsfern ^^


Nein, ich warte darauf dass es Beweise dafür gibt, dass es ein Inside Job war. Die gibt es aber nicht, da es keiner war ;D. Und ja, wenn es diese Beweise geben sollte, was so wahrscheinlich ist wie eine Alienlandung in jeder größeren Stadt der Welt innerhalb der nächsten 24 Stunden, wird es sie erst geben wenn das Pentagon die Akten freigibt. Und das wird frühestens in 42 Jahren geschehen (Mindestverschlusszeit für Akten der höchsten Geheimhaltungsstufe).

Und angesichts der Sachlage hier im Thread ist der einzige der realitätsfern ist, das "Individuum" (Oder doch lieber Propagandaopfer) das auf den Nick "MoK" hört :>


----------



## MoK (15. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4f7r4NBaP3g

fürne verkehrsmaschine isses zu klein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aber für dich is das warscheinlich auch nu wieder propaganda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also geh bitte heia machen......


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4f7r4NBaP3g
> 
> fürne verkehrsmaschine isses zu klein...
> 
> ...




Das verdammte drecksflugzeug wurde in der verdammten Drecks Explosion ZERRISSEN und einige Teile sind IM Gebäude!
Du verstehst offensichtlich NICHT die elementaren Funktionen einer Explosion, einer Druckwelle, Thermodynamik und Streugrade... 
Nur weil da keine Autogroßen Trümmerteile sind, heißt das nicht, es gab kein Flugzeug...
Und höre verdammtnochmal auf uns von oben herab zu verscheißern...


----------



## MoK (15. Juli 2009)

hey nich so harsche worte sweety :-*
da könnt man ja denken du hättest cohones

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bldeGijYc60

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R__mtXJi1M

eine Renomierte Fernsehstation meldet 25 minuten zu früh den Kollaps ?? very strange....


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Juli 2009)

Einfach nur, weil es ein schönes Video ist


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juli 2009)

Ohja very Strange das sie sich wie Menschen verhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Menschen machen Fehler, gerade in solchen Situationen kann es schonmal passieren das Falsche Informationen rausgegeben werden vorallendingen wenn die Informationslage sowieso nicht unbedingt die allerbeste ist und alle in Panik und Chaos sind...


----------



## MoK (15. Juli 2009)

jau klar... immer schön mitn strom schwimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bloß nirgenswo anecken...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uN62ceeEQ0U


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> jau klar... immer schön mitn strom schwimmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gehen dir jetzt die Verschwörungstheorien aus?
Keine Anschuldigungen mehr? Bist du so erschreckt das es sich um normales Menschliches Verhalten handelt? Das ein Flugzeug tatsächlich einfach pulverisiert wird? Das du offensichtlich keine Ahnung hast wovon du da eigentlich redest? Das du darauf reingefallen bist, das man dir Falsche Informationen gegeben hat? Die man selbst mit einfachstem Schulphysikwissen als Schwachsinn enttarnen kann?


----------



## MoK (16. Juli 2009)

nö, nö und nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die Flugzeugtriebwerke will ich sehn die durch ein bisschen kerosin pulverisiert wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bei so vielen flugzeugabstürzen in der geschichte der luftfahrt wurden die bis jetzt immer gefunden weil es das härteste am ganzen flugzeug ist... aba selbst das is nicht gefunden...
du hast einfach nur angst...... das deine kleine heile welt nicht so ist wie du sie haben willst.....

du hast einfach nur die hosen voll.... das seh ich daran wie du mich denunzierst...... keinen deut besser als unsere so hochgeschätzen Politiker.....


----------



## Falathrim (16. Juli 2009)

MoK du bist wunderbar lachhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du postest hier seit 3 Stunden sachen, die wir seitdem widerlegt haben. All die FAKTEN die du postest, sind nur widerlegte Beweise, die nur anders verpackt sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, bleib bei deiner verkalkten Meinung, ich kenn genug Nazis und andere Volltrottel, die veraltete Geschichten zum Besten geben, um uninformierte Menschen von volksverhetzenden Meinungen zu überzeugen, und nichts anderes ist hier.

Ich hab mir übrigens mal 2 Sachen angeguckt:

Steinberg:

Es gab keine Landebahn, bei der die Boeing einen Landeanflug hätte machen können

Augenzeugen:

Das Flugzeug flug so niedrig, dass es aussah als würde es den Highway als Landebahn nutzen wollen.


Und wo das Flugzeug ist, hat Thorrak ja demonstriert.

Naja, ich werd mich mal zurückziehen, die Diskussion ist festgefahren und du bist ganz stereotyp zu verblendet um Beweise zu erkennen und hast dich schon seit langem auf eine Ausdrucksweise verlegt, die zeigt, wie unreif du bist.

Ich bitte dich nur um eine Sache:
Fang an dich zu informieren und durchgeh einen Reifeprozess, dass du lernst, eine eigenständige Sicht auf die Dinge zu finden. 
Informationen darf man nicht nur konsumieren, man muss 1. immer die Gegenseite betrachten und 2. die Glaubwürdigkeit überprüfen und darufhin dann abwägen, welche Meinung oder Einstellung man daraus bezieht.

Einfach ein wenig Politik-, Deutsch- und Geschichtsunterricht belegen, das hilft ungemein beim Bilden einer eigenen Meinung, so wenig man das glauben mag.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Juli 2009)

Du hast dir das Video mit dem Flugzeug und der Mauer angesehen oder? Du hast gesehen wie sehr das Ding pulverisiert wurde... selbst das Verdammte Triebwerk?
Und da willst du mir noch irgendwas erzählen? Du hast offensichtlich KEINE Ahnung von Physik und die Macher dieser Filmchen sowieso nicht... sonst würdest du nicht so sehr darauf rumreiten...


----------



## Azure_kite (16. Juli 2009)

Schau dir mal den Film an : Kriegsversprechen  uund spezieller zum 11. Spetember Unter Falscher Flagge
Hier noch eine Aufzeichnung von einem Referat eines Schülers: Referat

Bin ebenfalls der Meinung das am 11. September vieles Nicht stimmt, Der der das Flugzeug zum Pentagon geflogen haben soll war nen extrem schlechter Flieger und nach Aussage vieler Piloten is das Manöver das er geflogen habn soll extrem schwierig, desweiteren wurde über Washington D.C. ein großes weißes Flugzeug gesichtet, welches dort kreiste und dem der Doomsday-Maschinen frappierend ähnlich sah. Desweiteren versagte die Luftabwher, Nora, an diesem Tag 4 mal, während vorher niemals etwas vorgefallen war(allein 2001 bis zu diem Zeitpunkt ca 60 mal). Desweiteren flog wie schon angedeutet das Flugzeug nicht den direkten weg und versuche demnach möglichst viel schaden anzurichten, sondern flog einen sehr schwierigen Kurs, genau in den Bereich wo man am Gebäude selbst am wenigsten schaden anrichten kann und dennoch sehr viele wichtige Dokumte( Aufklärung von verschwundenen Geldern innerhalb des Militärs) zerstört wurden., desweiteren is die Einschlagsstelle schmaler als das Flugzeug und an den Seiten nur Brandspuren zu erkennen sind, aber keine eingedrückten Wände oder so, die man erwarten kann und auch keine weiteren großen Wrackteile der Maschine, nur Handgroße Teile, die auch von einer Rackete von sonstwas kommen könnten( Man sollte bedenken, dass Flugzeuge sehr stabil gebaut werden). Achja ist es nicht komisch, das kurz dannachvon  vielen(allen?) Überwachungskameras in der Umgebung  die Bänder beschlagnahmt wurden und bis jetzt nicht öffentlich gemacht wurden, es gibt nur 1 Aufnahme wie es dazu kam und auf der kann man nicht eindeutig erkennen ob es ein Flugzeug ist oder eine Rakete oder Art Sprengung oder sonstwas. 

Naja so wie ich das hier sehe sind die Fronten extrem verhärtet, die einen glauben, an das was die Regierung sagt und welche die den, Augenzeugen  etc glauben.
Man möchte auch bedenken, dass der Tatort WTC sehr schnell bereinigt wurde, was man eigtl jetzt nicht erwarten sollte. Außerdem wurde angeblich der Pass von einem der Täter in den Trümmern gefunden, klar, alles liegt in Schutt und Asche nur so nenPass bleibt total unversehrt. 



Und ich hab in gewissen Bereichen selbst Erfahrung gemacht wie Krank manche Menschen sind, da wundert mich gar nichts mehr.
Mich würds aber net wundern, wenn sich das keiner anschaut, is halt auch schwierig einzusehen, das der Staat eben nicht so sauber ist wie immer getan wird.
Problem ist hal. dass dieses Thema tabuisiert wird und jeder der auf Merkwürdigkeiten etc hinweist als Verschwörungstheoretiker abgestempelt wird
Hmm was mich zm Besipiel auch wundert, wieso bei sowas immer Genauigkeit und Quellen etc gefordert werden und bei jeder kleinigkeit zerrissen werden und bei Bild und anderen Zeitschriften, Fernsehsendern frägt kein schwein dannach von wem die diese infos haben...(z.B. ZAPP, wie hier aufgedeckt wurde und gott sei dank, doch nen paar mal darüberberichtet wird, aber viele Fallen halt drauf rein).

Achja btw. noch zu den Türmen, es gibt inzwischen 2 sehr gute Beispiele, die Belegen, dass Hochhäuser nicht einfach in FReifallgeschwindigkeit einstürzen( 1 in Spanien und einer in China Quelle:CCTV-Gebäude brennt 6 std Lichterloh)


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Juli 2009)

> aber keine eingedrückten Wände oder so, die man erwarten kann und auch keine weiteren großen Wrackteile der Maschine, nur Handgroße Teile, die auch von einer Rackete von sonstwas kommen könnten( Man sollte bedenken, dass Flugzeuge sehr stabil gebaut werden)



Du solltest dir besser auch nochmal  das verdammte Video von Thorrak anschauen...


----------



## Falathrim (16. Juli 2009)

Azure_kite schrieb:


> Desweiteren versagte die Luftabwher, Nora, an diesem Tag 4 mal, während vorher niemals etwas vorgefallen war(allein 2001 bis zu diem Zeitpunkt ca 60 mal).


Wurde vor einigen Seiten von Nox behandelt und widerlegt



> Desweiteren flog wie schon angedeutet das Flugzeug nicht den direkten weg und versuche demnach möglichst viel schaden anzurichten, sondern flog einen sehr schwierigen Kurs, genau in den Bereich wo man am Gebäude selbst am wenigsten schaden anrichten kann und dennoch sehr viele wichtige Dokumte( Aufklärung von verschwundenen Geldern innerhalb des Militärs) zerstört wurden.,


Wie du schon sagst, es war ein schlechter Pilot. Vermutlich war es nur Glück dass er den Kurs gehandlet bekommen hat :>



> desweiteren is die Einschlagsstelle schmaler als das Flugzeug und an den Seiten nur Brandspuren zu erkennen sind, aber keine eingedrückten Wände oder so, die man erwarten kann und auch keine weiteren großen Wrackteile der Maschine, nur Handgroße Teile, die auch von einer Rackete von sonstwas kommen könnten( Man sollte bedenken, dass Flugzeuge sehr stabil gebaut werden)


Mehrfach widerlegt worden heute, das letzte mal vor ca. 20 Minuten



> Achja 7 von den 19 Attentätern leben noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Maybe...maybe not...alles spekulativ ;D



> Naja so wie ich das hier sehe sind die Fronten extrem verhärtet, die einen glauben, an das was die Regierung sagt


Das einzige dem ich glaube sind Beweise ;D Und die sprechen für das, was lange bekannt ist, die Meinung der Regierung und sämtlicher anderer rationaler Menschen :>



> und welche die den, Augenzeugen  etc glauben.


Weniger den Augenzeugen denn den Verschwörungstheoretikern und Volksverhetzern würde ich meinen :>



> Man möchte auch bedenken, dass der Tatort WTC sehr schnell bereinigt wurde, was man eigtl jetzt nicht erwarten sollte. Außerdem wurde angeblich der Pass von einem der Täter in den Trümmern gefunden, klar, alles liegt in Schutt und Asche nur so nenPass bleibt total unversehrt.


*gähn*
Alter Tobak


----------



## MoK (16. Juli 2009)

sehr lustig fala....
nur ich lass mich nich denunzieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

allerdings denk ich mir bei der ausdrucksweise manch andere hier die sollten sich mal für nen reife prozess einschreiben ^^ 

und zeig mir ma bitte wo ich gegen irgendwelch ethnischen minderheiten oder sonstige völker gehetzt habe ??

Selor..... was unterscheidet deine propaganda von meiner ??? 
mhh ???? 
ihr werft mir vor das ich mich nicht mit der anderen seite beschäftigt habe.... aber ihr... seit keinen deut besser... überhaupt nicht... kein stück


----------



## MoK (16. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7gacXBFPiY

gucken und lachen leide hat er recht....

falls der link net funkioniert 

Hagen Rether beim Deutschen Kleinkunstpreis 2008 

der mann is göttlich und spricht die wahrheit ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> Selor..... was unterscheidet deine propaganda von meiner ???
> mhh ????
> ihr werft mir vor das ich mich nicht mit der anderen seite beschäftigt habe.... aber ihr... seit keinen deut besser... überhaupt nicht... kein stück



Sorry... ich mach das mal deutlich...

Du glaubst das, was ein komischer Typ mit Videoschnittsoftware und Mikro sagt... und glaubst dem mehr als Wissenschaftlichen Beweisen... und DU willst mir sagen das ICH propaganda schreibe?
Ist es jetzt schon Propaganda angebliche "Beweise" anhand einfachster Schulphysik zu widerlegen? Physik derer du offensichtlich nicht mächtig bist oder sie mit voller absicht ignorierst? Habe ich das jetzt in etwa richtig verstanden?

Und DU willst mir jetzt blöd kommen?


----------



## MoK (16. Juli 2009)

fala wenn das alles so einfach zu widerlegen ist und alter tobac... dann lege mir den sachverhalt mit dem Reisepass da..... erkläre mir wie so etwas möglich sein kann wenn nach euren beweisen es kein einziger trümmer schafft ganz zu bleiben....


----------



## MoK (16. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Sorry... ich mach das mal deutlich...
> 
> Du glaubst das, was ein komischer Typ mit Videoschnittsoftware und Mikro sagt... und glaubst dem mehr als Wissenschaftlichen Beweisen... und DU willst mir sagen das ICH propaganda schreibe?
> Ist es jetzt schon Propaganda angebliche "Beweise" anhand einfachster Schulphysik zu widerlegen? Physik derer du offensichtlich nicht mächtig bist oder sie mit voller absicht ignorierst? Habe ich das jetzt in etwa richtig verstanden?
> ...



oh ich habe mir vorhin auch ein video mit einem physiker angeschaut der genau das gegenteil beweist... aber nöö das ist ja wieder propaganda...... 

solang du mir nich erklären kannst wie so ein scheiß papierreisepass das alles überstehn kann wobei alles was härter is zu staub zerfällt..... dann glaub ich dir.. bis dahin.. kannst mir gepflegt die cohones schauckeln


----------



## Falathrim (16. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> sehr lustig fala....
> nur ich lass mich nich denunzieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tust du auch schon gut alleine <3



> allerdings denk ich mir bei der ausdrucksweise manch andere hier die sollten sich mal für nen reife prozess einschreiben ^^


Zeig mir problematische Stellen in meiner Ausdrucksweise...im Gegensatz zu dir mache ich meine Diskussionsgegner nicht lächerlich und behandele sie bzw dich äquivalent...und für mich ist es ehrlich gesagt eine Beschimpfung, mich als regierungsläubiges Schaf bezeichnen zu lassen, ich bin nicht aus Jux seit 3 Jahren in der Antifa aktiv



> und zeig mir ma bitte wo ich gegen irgendwelch ethnischen minderheiten oder sonstige völker gehetzt habe ??


Hab ich nie behauptet, ich hab deiner Propaganda nur Volksverhetzung diagnostiziert, was es meiner Meinung nach, wie jede Propaganda ist.



> Selor..... was unterscheidet deine propaganda von meiner ???
> mhh ????


Dass es keine Propaganda ist sondern schlicht und ergreifend harte Fakten die auf den Tisch gestellt werden und nicht von Menschen, die keine Ahnung von der Materie haben, aufgestellt werden.



> ihr werft mir vor das ich mich nicht mit der anderen seite beschäftigt habe.... aber ihr... seit keinen deut besser... überhaupt nicht... kein stück


Nicht? Ich hab selber mal an den Crap aus Zeitgeist geglaubt, dann hab ich angefangen nachzudenken und mich zu informieren...und ich HAB mir einige der Sachen, die du gepostet hast angeschaut, leider waren es alles widerlegte Sachen (infokrieg boykottier ich aus Prinzip)
Im Gegensatz dazu hast du die Gegenbeweise nie auch nur zur Kenntnis genommen sondern immer wieder die selbe widerlegte Scheiße gepostet. Tut mir Leid, das ist in der Diskussion untragbar.

Übrigens versuchst du gerade uns zu denunzieren, nicht wir dich, nur um dich drauf hinzuweisen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> oh ich habe mir vorhin auch ein video mit einem physiker angeschaut der genau das gegenteil beweist... aber nöö das ist ja wieder propaganda......
> 
> solang du mir nich erklären kannst wie so ein scheiß papierreisepass das alles überstehn kann wobei alles was härter is zu staub zerfällt..... dann glaub ich dir.. bis dahin.. kannst mir gepflegt die cohones schauckeln



Poste das Video mal von diesem angeblichen Physiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und du willst jetzt alles an einem Papierfetzen festmachen? Ist das jetzt deine ganze Grundlage? "DA! Ein Reisepass! Das MUSS gefaked gewesen sein!"
Ich könnte es dir jetzt lang und breit erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Seitenweise warum, wieso und weshalb dieser Reisepasse Glück hatte und nicht komplett zerfetzte...

Aber ich mach es einfach:
Nimm einen Koffer, pack eine Menge Feuerwerk und Papier rein, noch ein Wenig Feuerwerk drumerhum zünd es an und mach den Koffer zu und warte was passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoK (16. Juli 2009)

blätter mal ein paar seiten vor dann siehst du wie ich von manchen hier denunziert wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dann erklär mir bitte mti deinen harten fakten das mit dem reisepass... dann bin ich ruhig und geh ins bett....

also du willst mir partou erzählen das dieser Reisepass GLÜCK HATTE??? omg... zu geil echt ey....

das geilste is ja das der gleiche reisepass an 2 unterschiedlichen stellen lag.... wie willst mir das erklären ???? hat er sich in der luft selbst reproduziert ??? 
hatter nen fotokopierer inner tasche gehabt oda wad ??? 

vorallem unversehrt..... 

aba lebt weita.... mir ists egal =)


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> blätter mal ein paar seiten vor dann siehst du wie ich von manchen hier denunziert wurde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Es wird ein Schock für dich sein aber alles im Leben und im Universum basiert auf einfachem Glück... auf Zufall... es war reines Glück das sich vor Milliarden und abermilliarden Jahren kleinere Elemente zu einfachen Aminosäuren zusammenfanden und sich entwickelten und das erste Leben erschufen... und da willst du mir erklären das es "unmöglich" ist das ein kleiner Handgroßer Reisepasse nicht durch die Druckwelle hinausgeschleudert wurde? 
Und ich werde definitiv weiterleben... Glücklich und zufrieden ohne von ständiger Angst und ständigem Hass zerfressen zu sein...


----------



## MoK (16. Juli 2009)

wie hier manche auf manche dinge kommen ist echt ne wucht...
wer redet hier von hass ????

um es nochmal zu sagen damit eventuell auch du es verstehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich sags mal in Worten eines Drill Sergeant Hartmann: Ich hab nix gegen Jidden, Niggaz oder Spaghettos in meiner welt seit ihr alle gleich wertlos....

und nu sag ichs mal in meinen worten: neben der menschlichenwürde ist auch die religion für mich unantastbar jeder soll glauben was er will... solang er sich keine bombe umschnallt und jemand anders in die luft jagt..... 

Ein Journalist fragte mal Joseph Stalin was seine Machtergreifung mit Glück zutun habe da meinte er nur ganz trocken "was glauben sie wen sie hier sich vor sich haben eine alte georgische großmutter die an geister und kobolde glaubt"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fyPn2EDPbg sollte man sich mal zur gemüte geführt haben... sehr toller kabarettist.....


----------



## Night falls (16. Juli 2009)

> blätter mal ein paar seiten vor dann siehst du wie ich von manchen hier denunziert wurde


Oh gott, du armes Würstchen! Nun aber schnell wieder ein paar Verschwörungsvideos angeguckt, und darauf masturbiert was wir doch für dumme Lämmer sind, die bald vor dir zu Kreuze kriechen und sich entschuldigen, dass sie deinen Erkenntnissen keinen Glauben schenkten.



> aba lebt weita.... mir ists egal =)


Meinetwegen darfst du auch weiterleben. =)


----------



## Falathrim (16. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> dann erklär mir bitte mti deinen harten fakten das mit dem reisepass... dann bin ich ruhig und geh ins bett....
> 
> also du willst mir partou erzählen das dieser Reisepass GLÜCK HATTE??? omg... zu geil echt ey....


Das isn Reisepass, der hat kein Glück, wir leben hier schließlich nicht in der WoW-Welt, wo aus dem Zweiten Turm der Eiskronenzitalle eine "Reiseausweisrolle mit +2 auf Glück droppt, nachdem ein Goblinzeppelin reingerast ist.
Vielleicht wurde der Pass von der CIA deponiert, dass die schmutzige Sachen abgewickelt haben im Nachhinein ist bekannt. Vielleicht ist aber auch tatsächlich dieser eine Reisepass unversehrt geblieben und seelenruhig runtergefallen ;D



> das geilste is ja das der gleiche reisepass an 2 unterschiedlichen stellen lag.... wie willst mir das erklären ???? hat er sich in der luft selbst reproduziert ???
> hatter nen fotokopierer inner tasche gehabt oda wad ???


Fehlinformationen? Da haben parallel 10 verschiedene Agenturen und Feuerwehren usw. recherchiert, vllt kam die Meldung bei 2 Sachen gleichzeitig an? 



> vorallem unversehrt.....


Shit happens, wär authenthischer gewesen wenn er angekokelt gewesen wäre wa? Daran hätte die CIA oder das FBI mit all seinen Profilern natürlich nicht gedacht, den Ausweis zu BESCHÄDIGEN damit es etwas wahrscheinlicher wirkt :>



> aba lebt weita.... mir ists egal =)


Wusa...weißt du wie egal es mir ist was du über mich denkst?
Ich denke wenigstens frei :>

EDIT:
Hagen Rether ist wirklich gut. Nur was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Hagen Rether ist wirklich gut. Nur was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist doch nur Ablenkung, wir sollen uns Hagen Rether anschauen damit er sich schnell was zurecht legen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber fassen wir zusammen, damit ich auch wirklich alles zusammenkriege:
Er glaubt nicht an Physik, er glaubt nicht daran das Menschen Fehler machen, er glaubt das alles vorherbestimmt und eingefädelt ist und er glaubt einem Typen mit Videoschnittsoftware und einem Mikrophon.


----------



## Night falls (16. Juli 2009)

> Shit happens, wär authenthischer gewesen wenn er angekokelt gewesen wäre wa? Daran hätte die CIA oder das FBI mit all seinen Profilern natürlich nicht gedacht, den Ausweis zu BESCHÄDIGEN damit es etwas wahrscheinlicher wirkt :>


This.

Hierzu möchte ich einmal Thorrak zitieren (dessen Posts ich ziemlich hoch schätze)



> Für mich gibt es nur zwei plausible Theorien
> 1. die offizielle Version
> 2. Die Terroristen waren Agenten, ansonsten wie 1.*
> Für alles andere müsste ich annehmen, dass die US-Regierung aus einer Horde dressierter Affen besteht.*


----------



## MoK (16. Juli 2009)

Hagen Rether hat das damit zutun
schau es dir an... lass es dir auf der zunge zergehn und denk drüber nach

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwjn4mTtU5g


----------



## Falathrim (16. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> Hagen Rether hat das damit zutun


Also rein garnichts.
Außer eine ziemlich typische ethische, geschichtliche und politische Aufbereitung der Ereignisse des und nach dem 11. September, gut verpackt, die ich so unterschreiben kann...außer den Part mit dem "es passte sogut" wo wieder der Inside Job durchscheint...aber da hat(te) jeder Mensch seine Zweifel.

Aber Hagen Rether ist trotzdem ein ganz normaler Kabarettist, der sogar weitgehend meine eigene Meinung vertritt...ohne irgendwelche unbewiesenen Anschuldigungen in die Welt zu kacken und Leute als minderbemittelt zu beschimpfen, wie du es hier fröhlich tust :>


----------



## Azure_kite (16. Juli 2009)

Mit dem Flugzeugtest:

Aus was besteht diese Wände? Eine Spezialwand die Extraverstärkt wurde? Ich geh kaum davon aus das in einem Gebäude wie dem Pentagon derart dicke Betonwände gebaut wurden...
Es wurde zwar verstärkt, was aber nicht heisen muss, dass es jetzt so wiederstandsfähig ist wie ne Atomkraftwerksmauer.
Ich finde man kann Eine Mauer die für Atomkraftwerke ausgelegt ist nicht mit einer "normalen "Mauer vergleichen, auch wenn sie verstärkt wurde, aber um solche Kräfte aushalten zu können, hätte man das Pentagon abreisen und komplett neu hochziehen müssen
Edit: Ergänzug:hmm in diesem punkt, finden sich wohl einige Zeuge dieeben ein Flugzeug gesehen haben etc, somit is wohl die Theorie der Cruise Missile, ziemlich sicher widerlegt, da aber eine Doomsday-Maschine gesichtet wurde die in der Lage ist Flugzeuge von außerhalb zu steuern und es eindeutig sicher ist, dass dieses Manöver das gemacht wurde nicht von den Terroristen gemacht worden sein kann und dieses Manöver sehr schwer ist, ist diese Möglichkeiten sehr wahrscheinlich. Natürlich kann ich jetzt nicht 100% Beweisen das dies so ist, da ich ja auch kein hochrangiger Offizier des US-Militärs bin.(Zackis hoffentlich vertrauenswürdig)



> Hierzu möchte ich einmal Thorrak zitieren (dessen Posts ich ziemlich hoch schätze)
> 
> ZITAT
> Für mich gibt es nur zwei plausible Theorien
> ...


Achja es ist üblich, dass nur wenige den gesamten Plan kennen und der rest nur Befehle ausführt(z.B. Im Krieg, wenn der eigene Mann vom Feind gefangen und gefoltert wird kann er nicht alles preisgeben, da er nicht alles weis), gibt auch diverse Studien die belegen, dass der Mensch alles macht, wenn er nur von der richtigen Person den Befehl bekommt.

Wie sagte Ghandi:

Zuerst ignorieren sie dich, dann lachen sie über dich, dann bekämpfen sie dich und dann gewinnst du.

edit: hmm hier wird geschimpft das MoK die Leute als Minderbemittelt beschimpft und was is das dann was Night Falls in Post #157



> Oh gott, du armes Würstchen! Nun aber schnell wieder ein paar Verschwörungsvideos angeguckt, und darauf masturbiert was wir doch für dumme Lämmer sind, die bald vor dir zu Kreuze kriechen und sich entschuldigen, dass sie deinen Erkenntnissen keinen Glauben schenkten.


 das doch keinen besser.....




> Es wird ein Schock für dich sein aber alles im Leben und im Universum basiert auf einfachem Glück... auf Zufall... es war reines Glück das sich vor Milliarden und abermilliarden Jahren kleinere Elemente zu einfachen Aminosäuren zusammenfanden und sich entwickelten und das erste Leben erschufen... und da willst du mir erklären das es "unmöglich" ist das ein kleiner Handgroßer Reisepasse nicht durch die Druckwelle hinausgeschleudert wurde?
> Und ich werde definitiv weiterleben... Glücklich und zufrieden ohne von ständiger Angst und ständigem Hass zerfressen zu sein...


1. In der Geschichte passiert sehr selten(nichts?)etwas aus Zufall, alles ist mehr oder weniger eine Folge vorangegangener Ereignisse. Ok, Lottospielen und gewinnen, das is reiner Zufall oder blind in ne Kiste greifen. Aber nichts was durch frei denkende Menschen beeinflussbar ist.
Achja Wenn es keinen großen Feuerball gegeben hätte(den esmehr oder weniger sowohl am WTC als auch am Pentagon gab), dann wäre das vorstellbar, aber nicht wenn es zu einer Explosion kommt. Das mit der Druckwelle is unwahrscheinlich weil dann müsste der Pass doch recht gute Segeleigenschaften haben und zudem so stark beschleunigt werden, dass er dem Feuerball vorneweg fliegt.
Außerdem wer redet hier von Hass? Außerdem sagt der letzte Satz von dir eigentlich alles, du willst gar nix davon wissen, weil du befürchtest, dass du eben  sonst Angst bekommen könntest, also lieber die Wahrheit wegdrücken und dumm und ohne Angst leben als die Wahrheit kennen und sich vor etwas fürchten. Achja mit Angst kann man ganz gut leben, seid fast 2 Jahren Weis ich, dass mein Bruder an Leberkrebs leidet, ich weis was Angst bedeutet.


----------



## Falathrim (16. Juli 2009)

Du weißt aber dass das Pentagon zu den am meisten gesichertsten Gebäuden der Welt gehört? Da sitzen die gesamten Kommandostäbe der Amerikanischen Streitkräfte, das ist das US-Verteidigungsministerium...das sind nicht einfach "etwas verstärkte Wände" ;D


Naja, bin pennen, nachti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (16. Juli 2009)

> Achja es ist üblich, dass nur wenige den gesamten Plan kennen und der rest nur Befehle ausführt(z.B. Im Krieg, wenn der eigene Mann vom Feind gefangen und gefoltert wird kann er nicht alles preisgeben, da er nicht alles weis), gibt auch diverse Studien die belegen, dass der Mensch alles macht, wenn er nur von der richtigen Person den Befehl bekommt.


Gut, dass du überhaupt nicht verstanden hast, worauf Thorrak bzw. ich mit dem Zitat hinauswollten.
Oder meintest du, dass die Regierung die Befehle offensichtliche Patzer in ihrem genialen Plan einzubauen, von irgendeiner grauen Eminenz empfangen und nicht hinterfragt haben?



> edit: hmm hier wird geschimpft das MoK die Leute als Minderbemittelt beschimpft und was is das dann was Night Falls in Post #157


Aber... aber er hat doch angefangen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azure_kite (16. Juli 2009)

Nur weil er angefangen haben soll( hab net alles von anfang an haargenau gelesen) muss man es dennoch net selber machen, dadurch gewinnt deine Aussage auch net an glaubwürdigkeit...
Also zum ersten jetzt: Ich hab nicht geschrieben das absichtliche Patzer eingebaut wurden, das es Patzer gab ist vermutlich mit der größe dieser Aktion zu erklären, da je größer eine Aktion ist, desto größer die Wahrscheinlichkeit an Fehlern. Es muss keine "graue Eminenz" sein, achja Das sind Soldaten, die sind dazu ausgebildet Aufträ#ge auszuführen und nicht Fragen zu stellen, dieses eine Experiment,hatten se mal bei Galileo Mystery gebracht( hier der Link Was menschen alles machen
Wenn das bei normalen Personen so passiert, wie sieht das bei Elite-Soldaten aus? Ach hier noch nen Zeitungsbericht FAZWissen
Wer dannach nicht glaubt, dass Menschen quasi willenlos Befehle befolgen kann, der wird hier eines besseren belehrt.


----------



## Night falls (16. Juli 2009)

> Nur weil er angefangen haben soll( hab net alles von anfang an haargenau gelesen) muss man es dennoch net selber machen, dadurch gewinnt deine Aussage auch net an glaubwürdigkeit...


Meine Aussage, dass er sich auf seine Überlegenheit einen keult, oder von welcher redest du? O:
Dieses Thema ist höchst interessant, lass uns da mal weiter drüber reden.



> Es muss keine "graue Eminenz" sein, achja Das sind Soldaten, die sind dazu ausgebildet Aufträ#ge auszuführen und nicht Fragen zu stellen, dieses eine Experiment,hatten se mal bei Galileo Mystery gebracht( hier der Link Was menschen alles machen
> Wenn das bei normalen Personen so passiert, wie sieht das bei Elite-Soldaten aus? Ach hier noch nen Zeitungsbericht FEZWissen
> Wer dannach nicht glaubt, dass Menschen quasi willenlos Befehle befolgen kann, der wird hier eines besseren belehrt.





> hatten se mal bei Galileo Mystery gebracht





> mal bei Galileo Mystery





> Galileo Mystery


Okay entschuldige. Ich wusste nicht, dass du in der Lage bist solch fundierte Quellen für deine zusammenhanglosen Argumente gegen falsch verstandene Aussagen anzuführen... :/



> Ach hier noch nen Zeitungsbericht FEZWissen
> Wer dannach nicht glaubt, dass Menschen quasi willenlos Befehle befolgen kann, der wird hier eines besseren belehrt.


Na ich hoffe doch, dass Schwachköpfe denen das bisher noch nicht klar war nicht in diesem Forum verkehren!

Ich werd mich jetzt mal aus der Diskussion rausziehen... Sons komm ich aus dem Haareraufen über Azures Antworten garnichtmehr raus.


----------



## Azure_kite (16. Juli 2009)

Hmm der Post von dir Night falls zeugt wircklich davon, dass du nicht gewillt bist eine einigermaßen ordentliche Diskussion zu führen und schiesst dich auf alles mögliche ein, z.B. schiesst du dich auf Galileo Mystery ein, nur weil das nen sehr billige und schwach gemachte Sendung heist das nicht das die immer Lügen, vorallem, da ich ja auch eine Quelle von der FAZ gennannt habe die das selbe schreibt.
Wenn ich das sooo Missverstanden habe, dann bitte versuchs mir zu erklären und nicht nur zu erzählen ich hätte es nicht verstanden...


----------



## MoK (16. Juli 2009)

Azure_kite schrieb:


> Hmm der Post von dir Night falls zeugt wircklich davon, dass du nicht gewillt bist eine einigermaßen ordentliche Diskussion zu führen und schiesst dich auf alles mögliche ein, z.B. schiesst du dich auf Galileo Mystery ein, nur weil das nen sehr billige und schwach gemachte Sendung heist das nicht das die immer Lügen, vorallem, da ich ja auch eine Quelle von der FAZ gennannt habe die das selbe schreibt.
> Wenn ich das sooo Missverstanden habe, dann bitte versuchs mir zu erklären und nicht nur zu erzählen ich hätte es nicht verstanden...




das geile ist.. viele leute sehn den 9/11 als etwas gesondertes und verstehn wohl nicht die ganze Tragweite dieser aktion.... 

das war die legitimation in den USA die bürgerrechte zu beschneiden (ich rede jetzt bewußt nicht von kiegen etc.pp. glaubt ja eh jeder was er will)

Hagen Rether brachte es gestern auf den Punkt worübe ihr mal nachdenken solltet....

"wir Kuscheln so eng mit dem Islam das uns Schäuble das Grundgesetz von hinten aus der Tasche fingert" 

Öl ist das Heroin von Amerika....

ohne ÖL läuft da nix...
Die Bushes waren schon immer dick im ölbuisness.... 

und da kommt es keinem von euch verdächtig vor das immer nur Ölreiche Länder... "demokratisiert" werden ?


----------



## Falathrim (16. Juli 2009)

Dir ist aber schon klar dass das rein gar nichts mit dem Topic zu tun hat?

Was wir hier diskutieren sind deine vollkommen verfahrenen Verschwörungstheorien, nicht die Zunahme der Entdemokratisierung und Überwachung der Menschen...
Des ist ein ganz anderes Thema.

Differenzieren wir hier mal:

9/11 war ein Inside Job   -> Vollkommener Quatsch
Bush hat die Gelegenheit genutzt um 2 ungerechtfertigte Kriege zu führen -> Bekannt und wahr

Zentralbanken sind böse und haben nur das Ziel des Volksbetrugs und der Kriegstreiberei ->  Vollkommener Quatsch, zumindest in diesem System
Kapitalismus in der jetzigen Form ist scheiße und schadet Milliarden von Menschen -> Wahr

120 mächtige Menschen treffen sich insgeheim um den systematischen Genozid an 50% der Menschheit zu planen -> Vollkommener Quatsch
Die Regierungschefs der mächtigsten Industrieländer (G8/G9) treffen sich, um die Sicherheitspolitik der Welt und andere Fragen zu besprechen, für die sie gar keine Entscheidungsmacht haben und sorgen dabei für eine grausame soziale Ausnutzung in vielen Ländern und beschneiden das Grundrecht auf Bewegungsfreiheit -> Bekannt, schlimm, demonstrationswert.

Die westlichen Länder wollen allen Menschen Chips einpflanzen um sie vollends zum gläsernen Menschen zu machen -> Utopisch, Keine Ressourcen, man kann nicht alle Menschen pausenlos überwachen :> Also vollkommener Quatsch
Die westlichen Regierungen sind in einen Überwachungswahn verfallen und beschneiden systematisch Grundrechte -> Bekannt und bekämpfenswert (Gibt es diverse Initiativen gegen, wusstest du das? :>, sogar von ganz normalen Menschen)


----------



## MoK (16. Juli 2009)

dein wort in gottes gehörgang...

nur weil dein kleines brain sich damit nich abfinden kann das es so kommen könnte heißt das nich das das quatsch is...

Die westlichen Länder wollen allen Menschen Chips einpflanzen um sie vollends zum gläsernen Menschen zu machen -> 
Die westlichen Regierungen sind in einen Überwachungswahn verfallen und beschneiden systematisch Grundrechte -> 

und das hängt für dich in keinster weise irgendwie zusammen ???

genug geld für solche aktionen ist vohanden....

geld spielt für solche leute keine rolle..... 

aber das ist für euch einfach zu abgehoben.....

120 mächtige Menschen treffen sich insgeheim um den systematischen Genozid an 50% der Menschheit zu planen 
woher weißt du das ?? bist du bei diesen treffen dabei ?? 
nein ! 
schonmal den U.N. Bericht über Artenvielfallt gelesen ????
nein ??
dann tu das bitte und red dann weiter.... 

ansonsten.... sei ein braves schaf und geh auf die weide


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Juli 2009)

mok, hast du dir auch die anderen richtlinien o.ä. der UN auch mal weiter durchgelesen?
das was du da anführst wurde von einer homöopathischen website propagiert die keinerlei vernünftige quelle nennen kann außer sich selbst.
und wo bitte soll für die ganzen chips geschweigedenn für die kontrollinstanzen das ganze geld sein? es gibt kaum noch staaten ohne schulden und jeden bürger und jeder bürger der noch geboren wird mit einem chip zu versehen ist ein ding der unmöglichkeit.
angewantes wissen auf andere problematiken wird wohl auch in der schule nicht dein ding sein.


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juli 2009)

So, wenn der Thread auch noch in Zukunft offen bleiben soll, dann bitte ich alle Beteiligten auf den jovialen Unterton sowie sonstige Beleidigungen in den Beiträgen zu verzichten. 

Schwachkopf, Idiot, Schaf oder sonstige Begriffe fallen darunter aber das sollte klar sein.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Juli 2009)

mok....is das alles dein ernst? wie kann man nur so paranoid sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azure_kite (16. Juli 2009)

Tear, du hast bestimmt die Finanzkrise verfolgt, da wurden auch innerhalb von 1 Woche 100 Milliarden zur Verfügung gestellt, obwohl schon da nen Haushaltdefizit bestand, welches sehr groß ist. Wenn es für nötig empfunden wird is immer schnell Geld da, vorallem wenns um große Summen geht, Bsp. mein Vater ist Gemeinderatsmitglied, selbst der sagt, das bei kleinen Summen jeder Cent umgedreht wird, aber wenns größere Summen werden winken die meisten/alle es einfach durch, denke das is auch im großen so vergleichbar. Momentan denkt natürlich noch keiner drüber nach RFID-Chips zur Dauerüberwachung einzusetzen, aber es ist möglich und es wird eine zeit kommen, da wird es auch von einigen gefordert werden.
 zu 9/11, für mich persönlich steht zumindest fest, das es ein Inside Job war oder zumindest ein bewusst zugelassenes Attentat( der US-Regierung wurde vom russischen und ägyptischen Geheimdienst gewarnt)


> Die westlichen Länder wollen allen Menschen Chips einpflanzen um sie vollends zum gläsernen Menschen zu machen -> Utopisch, Keine Ressourcen, man kann nicht alle Menschen pausenlos überwachen :> Also vollkommener Quatsch


 Im Moment sind die Ressourcen noch gering, aber die Entwicklung dieser Techonologie geht weiter und in ein paar Jahren werden die Ressourcen da sein, es wird vermutlich nicht im Eilverfahren stattfinden, aber allmählich. Die Zeit wird es zeigen, es ist ja nur eine Möglichkeit, man sollte es aber im Hinterkopf behalten falls es mal so weit sein sollte, denn wenn man den Patriot Act beachtet ist es unter entsprechenden Umständen möglich, aber auch nicht zwingend. 

Die Zeit wird es zeigen was kommt. Was wir hier machen ist halt aus der Vergangenheit und der Gegenwart zu folgern was in Zukunft möglich sein könnte und darauf Hinweisen, dass vieles eben negative Konsequenzen haben kann. 9/11 ist nunmal die Grundlage dessen was heute passiert, deswegen ist es nunmal notwendig, dass alle Ungereimtheiten aufgeklärt werden, leider wird des erst vollständig möglich sein, wenn Bänder von Überwachungskameras und andere Dinge der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich gemacht werden, wenn dies geschieht wird man mehr erfahren, nur leider wird des wohl nie gemacht werden.

Hoffe der Tonfall von mir passt.

ps. Ich finde es nicht schön, wenn man jemanden aufgrund seiner Meinung paranoid bezeichnet, kann hier nur ein Zitat von Gandhi bringen:

Zuerst ignorieren sie dich, dann lachen sie über dich, dann bekämpfen sie dich und dann gewinnst du.


----------



## MoK (16. Juli 2009)

danke besser hätt ichs nich ausdrücken können

@ der lachmann ich wünschte es wäre paranoia dann könnt ich wenigstens zum psychotherapeuten... 

es wäre ein leichtes für die U.S. Regierung diesen ganzen verschwörungstheorien ein ende zu setzen.....

aber nööö die machen lieber geheimniskrämerei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juli 2009)

Azure_kite schrieb:


> Die Zeit wird es zeigen was kommt. Was wir hier machen ist halt aus der Vergangenheit und der Gegenwart zu folgern was in Zukunft möglich sein könnte und darauf Hinweisen, dass vieles eben negative Konsequenzen haben kann. 9/11 ist nunmal die Grundlage dessen was heute passiert, deswegen ist es nunmal notwendig, dass alle Ungereimtheiten aufgeklärt werden, leider wird des erst vollständig möglich sein, wenn Bänder von Überwachungskameras und andere Dinge der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich gemacht werden, wenn dies geschieht wird man mehr erfahren, nur leider wird des wohl nie gemacht werden.



Heut noch lernen wir aus der Geschichte was damals für Fehler begangen wurden. Wenn man Beweggründe verstehen will, muß man sie hinterfragen. Genauso wie bei einer Tat das Motiv gesucht wird. Wobei die Tat meist den Anschein erweckt, dass sie selbst nur ein Mittel zum Zweck war für Dinge die in der Zukunft liegen könnten.

Also sollte man untersuchen was ist, anhand der Tatsachen die einem aus der Geschichte zur Verfügung stehen um daran heraus zu finden, was morgen passieren könnte.

Ich glaube nicht das MoK völlig paranoid ist und die restliche Zeit, in der er nicht hier schreibt, mit nem AluHut im Keller sitzt. Sein Problem ist einfach, dass alle nur "rethorisch" seinen Kopftätscheln und alles pauschal als Unfug betiteln was er erzählt. Eine Diskussion kommt garnicht zustande. Dementsprechend steigert er sich in die Rolle des Verteidigers dieser Theorien hinein und er erscheint dem Rest paranoid weil er irgendwann eben versucht, seine Theorien mit allen Mitteln zu verteidigen.


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juli 2009)

Zum Teil aber bestimmt auch, weil er andere Gegenthesen mit einem "Die im Hintergrund können aber wenn sie wollen" wegwischt ohne näher darauf einzugehen. Ich meine wenn man jede offizielle Quelle als befangen oder als in die Geschehnisse involviert ansieht und somit als unzulässig zählt, kann letztlich jedes größere Ereignis in der Vergangenheit ein Inside Job gewesen sein.


----------



## MoK (16. Juli 2009)

"Diejenigen, die ihre Freiheit zugunsten der Sicherheit aufgeben, werden am Ende keines von beiden haben - und verdienen es auch nicht." ehemals thomas jefferson zugeschrieben...
Die Forschung vermutet inzwischen einen zeitgenössischen Diplomaten namens Richard Jackson als Urheber dieses Zitats

lassen wir mal bitte alle meine "verschwörungstheorien" bei seite.....

und erklärt mir bitte mal die für euch subjektive bedeutung dieses zitats von woodroow wilson 

Ich bin ein sehr unglücklicher Mann. Ich habe unbeabsichtigt mein Land ruiniert. Eine große Industrienation wird nun Kontrolliert durch das Kreditsystem. Wir sind keine Regierung der freien Meinung, keine Regierung der Überzeugung der Wahlmehrheiten mehr, sondern eine Regierung die bestimmt wird von der Meinung und Kontrolle einer kleinen Gruppe mächtiger Männer.

Kongressmann Louis McFadden sprach ebenfalls wahr, als er die Verabschiedung des Gesetzesentwurfs mit den Worten beschrieb: 
"Hier wurde ein Weltbanksystem errichtet... Ein Superstaat, der von internationalen Bänkern kontrolliert wird... die zusammenarbeiten, um ihrem eigenen Vergnügen zuliebe die Welt zu versklaven. Das Zentralbanksystem hat Regierungsmacht an sich gerissen."

 Zitat von Thomas Jefferson 1743 - 1826
"Ich glaube, daß Bankinstitute gefährlicher sind als stehende Armeen... sollte das amerikanische Volk je den privaten Bänkern erlauben, die Kontrolle über die Währung zu gewinnen... werden die Banken und die Gesellschaften, welche aus ihnen erwachsenen, das Volk ihres Hab und Guts berauben bis ihre Kinder als Obdachlose auf den Straßen des Kontinents erwachen werden, den ihre Väter einst erobert hatten..."


erklärt mir bitte die für euch subjektive bedeutung dieser zitate.....

haben sich all diese großen staatsmänner.. allen vorran thomas jefferson, geirrt und sind einfach nur weich im kopf ??? 

http://www.boersenforum.de/markt-and-wirts...zt-wichtig.html

wer lesen will soll es tun


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Juli 2009)

@ azure kite
hast du auch mitbekommen das im zuge der finanzkrise der staat island bankrott gegangen ist?
nur weil das geld benötigt wird, heißt es nicht das man es auch beliebig ausschütten kann. wie viel man an schulden machen kann, bestimmen die staatlichen goldreserven mit der der wert das geldes gegen gewogen wird.
und wieso sollen die verschwörungstheorien immer nur aus der usa kommen? diese legt übrigens mit der zeit immer mehr dinge offen, man sollte sich dafür z.b. mal im örtlichen buchladen in der ecke zeitgeschehen und politik umsehen. da gibt es genügend bücher die offizielle dokumente auswerten. so auch die machenschaften der CIA. Wär vielleicht besser als sich ein Buch von Däniken aus der Grabbelkiste zu greifen.

edit: ich hoffe doch nicht , das du diese zitate als beweis für deine theorien ranziehen willst. abgesehen davon das banken zu viel macht haben(könnten), was aber auch kein geheimnis und damit keine verschwörung ist, ist dir doch frei gestellt das bankwesen zu nutzen. kauf dir nen safe und lager dein geld selbst ein.


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Zum Teil aber bestimmt auch, weil er andere Gegenthesen mit einem "Die im Hintergrund können aber wenn sie wollen" wegwischt ohne näher darauf einzugehen. Ich meine wenn man jede offizielle Quelle als befangen oder als in die Geschehnisse involviert ansieht und somit als unzulässig zählt, kann letztlich jedes größere Ereignis in der Vergangenheit ein Inside Job gewesen sein.



Da geb ich dir natürlich auch Recht. 

@MoK

hau mal bitte nicht Seitenweise Infos raus sondern nimm einfach mal zwei bis drei Punkte über die du Diskutieren willst. Ansonsten sind deine Texte zu groß und der Informationsgehalt zu unübersichtlich. Damit erstickst du jede Diskussion im Keim.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Damit erstickst du jede Diskussion im Keim.



Vorallendingen, wenn man dauernd die vorherigen (und dann von uns zerpflückten) "Argumente" großspurig umschifft und wieder wo ganz anders hinläuft oder plötzlich mehrere male für die Diskussion vollkommen unerhebliche Videos eines Kabarettisten aufführt...


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> @MoK
> 
> hau mal bitte nicht Seitenweise Infos raus sondern nimm einfach mal zwei bis drei Punkte über die du Diskutieren willst. Ansonsten sind deine Texte zu groß und der Informationsgehalt zu unübersichtlich. Damit erstickst du jede Diskussion im Keim.


ich zweifel nicht eine sekunde daran, das das genau sein ziel ist. argumentiert genauso wie von der leyen gegen frau heine im zeit-interview. nämlich garnicht und lässt stattdessen phrasen raus und bei zu guten gegenargumenten wird für recherche gelobt und abgelenkt.


----------



## MoK (16. Juli 2009)

anscheinend verstehst du das ganze System dahinter nicht.....

http://www.infokrieg.tv/evolution_des_geld...2008_11_14.html

solltest du mal gesehn haben... sehr informativer vortrag... eben über unser bankensystem und warum dieses system für meine begriffe für die weitere entwicklung der menschheit nicht tragbar ist

@tear kannst du mal bitte aufhören mir hier unterstellungen zu machen die so nicht stimmen ??? 
lass es oder geh im pool spielen, danke

Zitat von Thomas Jefferson 1743 - 1826
"Ich glaube, daß Bankinstitute gefährlicher sind als stehende Armeen... sollte das amerikanische Volk je den privaten Bänkern erlauben, die Kontrolle über die Währung zu gewinnen... werden die Banken und die Gesellschaften, welche aus ihnen erwachsenen, das Volk ihres Hab und Guts berauben bis ihre Kinder als Obdachlose auf den Straßen des Kontinents erwachen werden, den ihre Väter einst erobert hatten..."

wo is das problem das ihr mir dafür eine subjektive auslegung gebt ???? WIE INTERPRETIERT ihr diesen text ??? is das zu viel verlangt ??
seit ihr dazu nicht fähig weil ihr dann mal über unser system nachdenken müsstest ???? 

außerdem wie soll ich hier argumentieren wenn ihr alles was ich heran ziehe als irgendeine verschwörungspropaganda abtut.. damit seid ihr keinen deut besser als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aus eurer sicht heraus.... 

alles was ich heran führe was ich durch google zu dem thema gefunden habe wird von euch direkt als nazi propaganda abgestempelt...

also was bleibt mir anderes über als diese zitate heranzuführen wo ihr eben nicht sagen könnt das es propaganda ist weil wir hier von gemachten staatsmännern reden

und hättet ihr euch den kabarettisten wirklich angeschaut und verstanden was er sagt würdet ihr die frage der sinnfreiheit meines posts die ihn einbringt garnicht stellen

was gebt ihr mir denn für möglichkeiten ?? 
keine.. weil zu engstirnig seid mal andere denkweisen anzunehmen..... 

und wenn ich dann eben solche leute wie thomas jefferson heranziehe oder eben woodrow wilson.... 
dazu hat eben keiner mehr stellung bezogen.. was mir beweist das ihr da eben nix mehr gegensetzen könnt....


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> anscheinend verstehst du das ganze System dahinter nicht.....
> 
> http://www.infokrieg.tv/evolution_des_geld...2008_11_14.html
> 
> solltest du mal gesehn haben... sehr informativer vortrag... eben über unser bankensystem und warum dieses system für meine begriffe für die weitere entwicklung der menschheit nicht tragbar ist


also in einem schulvortrag wär das jetzt eine sechs. eine einzige quelle immer und immer wieder zu benutzen und keine anderen zu benutzen ist einseitig.
und ich versteh das system gut. ich kann dir sogar auf den punkt genau erklären was die finanzkrise ausgelöst hat und warum. kannst du das auch?
das ein system fehlerhaft ist kann ja sein, aber warum abschaffen, wenn man es auch ausbessern und weiter entwickeln kann?



MoK schrieb:


> und wenn ich dann eben solche leute wie thomas jefferson heranziehe oder eben woodrow wilson....
> dazu hat eben keiner mehr stellung bezogen.. was mir beweist das ihr da eben nix mehr gegensetzen könnt....


lass mich das nochmal zusammenfassen: wenn du auf unsere bewiesenen argumente nicht eingehst, dann sind wir dran schuld weil wir dir ja keine andere möglichkeit lassen. gehen wir wiederrum aber nicht auf zitate von leuten ein, die a) keine ahnung vom finanzwesen haben und b) diese zitate vor geraumer zeit tätigten, dann liefern wir dir gleich den beweis das alles was du gesagt hast stimmt? das wäre die nächste 6 für schlechten argumentationsstrang. im übrigen keine unterstellung sondern laut bewertungskriterien für das land berlin in der tat so.


----------



## MoK (16. Juli 2009)

dann zeig mir mal bitte auf wie sich der staat aus seinen schulden befreien kann ??? 

warum soll ich eine andere quelle benutzen ??? wenn diese ausreicht um aufzuzeigen wie falsch unser system ist ??? 

dieses system ist nicht fehlerhaft...
es ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch..

aber eine interpretation des zitates von wodroow wilson oder thomas jefferson hab ich immernoch nicht 

okay..... andere quelle gefällig ?? 

habe im börsenforum was interessantes gefunden

Was ist eine Zentralbank? Eine Zentralbank ist eine Einrichtung, welche die Währung einer ganzen Nation herausgibt. Historisch bedingt gibt es zwei große Kräfte, welche auf die Zentralbank wirken: die Kontrolle über die Zinsraten, und die Kontrolle über die umlaufende Geldmenge bzw. die Inflation. Die Zentralbank stattet einen Staat nicht einfach mit Geld aus, sondern sie leiht ihm das Geld auf Zinsbasis. Indem die Zentralbank die umlaufende Geldmenge erhöht oder erniedrigt, reguliert sie den Wert der ausgegebenen Währung. Es ist wichtig, zu verstehen, daß die gesamte Struktur dieses Geldmodells langfristig nur eines erzeugen kann: VERSCHULDUNG. Man muß nicht sonderlich schlau sein, um den Plan zu durchschauen: jeder von der Zentralbank gedruckte Dollar wird bei der Ausgabe mit Zins belegt, das bedeutet daß mit jedem ausgegebenen Dollar grundsätzlich ein gewisser Prozentsatz sofortiger Schuld dazukommt. *Wenn aber die Zentralbank das Monopol über die Ausgabe der Währung des gesamten Landes hat, und wenn jeder ausgegebene Dollar mit einem Stück sofortiger Schuld belegt ist, wo soll dann das Geld herkommen, mit dem diese Schuld zurückgezahlt werden kann?*

http://www.boersenforum.de/markt-and-wirts...html#post882055

bisschen weiter oben gibts die passendes videos auf der seite alles in englisch.. darum hat es einer aus dem forum übersetzt....


----------



## MoK (16. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> also in einem schulvortrag wär das jetzt eine sechs. eine einzige quelle immer und immer wieder zu benutzen und keine anderen zu benutzen ist einseitig.
> und ich versteh das system gut. ich kann dir sogar auf den punkt genau erklären was die finanzkrise ausgelöst hat und warum. kannst du das auch?
> das ein system fehlerhaft ist kann ja sein, aber warum abschaffen, wenn man es auch ausbessern und weiter entwickeln kann?
> 
> ...



möchtest du mir jetzt weismachen das sich unter Finanzsystem seit der zeit entscheidend geändert hat ??
der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> dann zeig mir mal bitte auf wie sich der staat aus seinen schulden befreien kann ???
> 
> warum soll ich eine andere quelle benutzen ??? wenn diese ausreicht um aufzuzeigen wie falsch unser system ist ???
> laut dieser meinung könnte ich in einem vortrag über juden alle meine "fakten" von einer neonaziseite beziehen. immerhin reicht ja eine quelle um alles zu erleuchten
> ...


übrigens lustig wie du andere user in einem anderen forum als weitere aussagekräftige quelle heranziehst. darf ich dann auch einen 13 jährigen wow-spieler aus dem buffedforum zur killerspieldebatte mitbringen? das was du hier per cp reingestellt hast wurde von einem user verfasst der wiederrum keine quelle angibt wo er diese information herhat. dieses gleichnis mit dem beschuldeten geld ist auch totaler schwachsinn. da fehlt jegweder aspekt internationaler wechselwirkung und wie schon gesagt ist der rückhalt für eine währung, die goldreserve des staates. hat der staat mehr schulden als das gold wert ist, so ist er bankrott.


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> möchtest du mir jetzt weismachen das sich unter Finanzsystem seit der zeit entscheidend geändert hat ??
> der war gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das ist allein schon dadurch bewiesen das es auf der welt jetzt noch unterschiedliche finanzsysteme gibt


----------



## MoK (16. Juli 2009)

dann zeig mir mal bitte ein westliches Industrieland was keine zentralbank besitzt

btw es kommt immer drauf an....

btw das was ich gepostet habe is die übersetzung der videos die der TE auf der seite verfasst hat...

da mein englisch aber nicht ausreichend ist um diese videos mit jedem sinn zu verstehn habe ich mich auf die übersetzung gestürtzt....

BTW... 

das Geld was man vor 1920 glaub ich in Amerika gekriegt hat... konnte man gegen Gold eintauschen.. stand auf jedem schein.....

das ganze gold wurde dann vom IRS eingezogen und fort knoxx gebunkert.....


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juli 2009)

Ich habe mich mal nach diesem Zitat von Woodrow Wilson umgesehen und es scheint garnicht so sicher, dass er es 
a) in voller Gänze und
b) mit Bezug auf die FED auch wirklich so geäußert hat.

Das hier ist zum Beispiel eine Seite, die sich damit befasst, dass dieses Zitat in seiner Form wie es von den vielen Verschwörungstheorien gebraucht wird, so nie gefallen ist. 
http://www.salon.com/tech/htww/2007/12/21/...erve/print.html

Und generell ist das Internet voll mit Diskussionen um diese Aussage. Es ist also nicht so MoK, dass du damit irgendetwas belegen könntest.


----------



## MoK (16. Juli 2009)

ich wollte hier lediglich von vorne rein nur anstoß geben das ihr mal über alles nachdenkt und mal ordentlich abwegt

leider ist mir das alles ein bisschen aus dem ruder gelaufen geb ich zu....

die weltvostellung anzukratzen is halt eben nich einfach...
war es nie... und wird es nie sein...

ich möcht heir auch nich weiter diskutieren.... ich bitte euch nur um eins..... 

lasst euch nicht von regierungen einen bären aufbinden... hinterfragt so oft es geht..... 
weil nur so seid ihr wirklich frei


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> hier könnte ihre Werbung stehen...



So, atme mal tief durch und schalte mal einen Gang zurück! Wie du von vielen Seiten hörst "nimmst du deine Diskussionspartner" nicht mit. Du knallst Links, Zitate und Theorien in den Raum und erwartest sofort Zustimmung. Meist mit einem "oder wollt ihr das nicht kapieren" begleitet. So läuft das leider nicht. 

Laß mal Papa Scrätcher machen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Finanzsystem

Jeder dürfte den Wirtschaftskreislauf kennen oder? Wie kommt es das eine private Zentralbank daran verdient, obwohl sie eigentlich nichts tut ausser Geld zur Verfügung zu stellen. Und noch schlimmer: Dieses Geld hat keinen Gegenwert mehr! Eine Sache die die Gründungsväter der ehemals stolzen vereinigten Nationen so nie zugelassen hätten! Im Gegenteil! Sie wollte nicht Abhängig von England sein und bestanden darauf, als eigenständiger Staat selbst Geld drucken zu dürfen. Ein nicht unerheblicher Grund der zur unabhängigkeit Amerikas geführt hat.

Und da zitiere ich mal Thomas Jefferson: 
"Ich glaube, daß Bankinstitute gefährlicher sind als stehende Armeen... sollte das amerikanische Volk je den privaten Bänkern erlauben, die Kontrolle über die Währung zu gewinnen... werden die Banken und die Gesellschaften, welche aus ihnen erwachsenen, das Volk ihres Hab und Guts berauben bis ihre Kinder als Obdachlose auf den Straßen des Kontinents erwachen werden, den ihre Väter einst erobert hatten..."

Für alle die ihn nicht kennen:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Jefferson

Kurzbeschreibung: 
- der hauptsächliche Verfasser der amerikanischen Unabhängigkeitserklärung und einer der einflussreichsten Staatstheoretiker der USA.

- seine Ideale: Jeffersons Denken war von der Aufklärung bestimmt. Er bezeichnete einmal John Locke, Francis Bacon und Isaac Newton als „die drei größten Männer, die die Welt je hervorgebracht hat.“[34] Sein Ideal von Amerika war das einer Nation von freien, unabhängigen Bauern. Er setzte sich dafür ein, dass jeder Amerikaner ein Stück Land erwerben könne. Jefferson war auch ein Vertreter des freien Handels.
Zudem war Jefferson ein Vorkämpfer für Demokratie und Menschenrechte, wie beispielsweise die berühmte Formulierung von den „selbstverständlichen Wahrheiten“ in der Unabhängigkeitserklärung zeigt.

Und jetzt meine Frage:

Habt ihr euch schonmal damit beschäftigt? Was wisst ihr darüber? Und ganz wichtig was denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> ich wollte hier lediglich von vorne rein nur anstoß geben das ihr mal über alles nachdenkt und mal ordentlich abwegt
> 
> leider ist mir das alles ein bisschen aus dem ruder gelaufen geb ich zu....
> 
> ...


nachdenken, ordentlich abwägen  und hinterfragen ist doch das was wir machen und nicht du. du postest die sachen direkt so, wie du sie bei infokrieg gesehen hast und zu fragen was dahinter stecken könnte und noch besser wer dahinter steckt.
wie willst du im übrigen abwägen wenn nur auf einer seite etwas liegt?(das ding mit nur einer quelle)
diskutiert wurde hier zum großteil sowieso nicht.
viel mehr hast du deine meinung bzw die meinung von infokrieg gepostet und nachdem wir drauf eingegangen sind, kam einfach die nächste meinung ohne die antworten wirklich einzubeziehen.


----------



## MoK (16. Juli 2009)

not rly..... 

ich frage mich immer was dahinter steckt sonst würde ich sowas nich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

verstehst... wäre das nicht meine meinung.... die infokrieg.tv teilt... würde ich das garnich so sagen.... 

und du hast mir mal wieder bewiesen das du keinen deut besser bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


du bist nu auf meinen post gegangen abe den von scrätcha haste geschickt ignoriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juli 2009)

Ich bin mal so frei und ignoriere alle Beiträge die mich ignoriert haben!^^

Worum es mir geht: Tatsächlich wurde um 1900 schon dafür gesorgt, dass die Amerikanische Bank privatisiert wird.

"Um 1900 wurden die Grundlagen für die Errichtung einer privaten Notenbank in den USA geschaffen. Jacob Schiff ließ die New Yorker Handelskammer bei einer Rede 1907 wissen: „Wenn wir keine Zentralbank mit einer ausreichenden Kontrolle über die Kreditbeschaffung bekommen, dann wird dieses Land die schärfste und tiefgreifendste Geldpanik seiner Geschichte erleben.“

Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federal_Reserve_System

Wieso legt man so ein mächtiges Instrument in private Hände? Schaut man sich mal einen Wirtschaftskreislauf an so gibt es dort unterschiedliche Faktoren:

Haushalt, Staat, Banken, Unternehmen, Ausland

Und dort sollte es "eigentlich" fleissig hin und her fliesen. Wenn es zu unregelmäßigkeiten kommt sollte der Staat eingreifen. Natürlich geht das nur "erschwert" bei dem Faktor Ausland. Und das ist eben genau diese Lücke, die sich immer mehr Firmen zu nutze machen. 

Anfangs machte das System noch einen geregelten Eindruck. Die Arbeitnehmer zahlten Steuer, die Firmen zahlten Steuer, für Exporte aus dem Ausland gab es den Zoll. Zwischenzeitlich gestaltet sich das ganze etwas schwieriger weil Firmen ihre Sitze oder Werke ins Ausland verlagern und es somit zu Steuereinahmeverlusten kommt. 

Gleichzeitig sind viele Firmen im Ausland für den deutschen Staat praktisch "unantastbar" womit sie ihn auch regelrecht "epressen" können. "Krieg ich Subventionen oder soll ich mein Werk gleich im Nachbarland bauen?" Alleine durch Zölle ist das nicht mehr zu regeln weil ein übertriebener Zoll wohl vor dem EU-Gerichtshof enden würde. 

Woher könnte ein Staat Geld kriegen ohne das er dafür tatsächlich was tun muß? Immerhin ist ja seine Aufgabe verwalten und nicht irgendwas direkt herzustellen und verkaufen. Seine Aufgabe ist ja die Verwaltung des Hoheitsgebiets von Deutschland nach sozialen Prinzipien und im Interesse der Öffentlichkeit. 

Tatsächlich ist eine der wenigen bekannten Möglichkeiten Geld zu verdienen ohne tatsächlich dafür zu arbeiten das Bankenwesen. Es ist schon klar, dass Angestellte dort auch Tag für Tag verwalten und arbeiten. Aber jeder andere Beruf stellt etwas her oder erfindet etwas. Oder leistet bei Risiken. Während eine Bank für das verleihen von Geld, mehr Geld erhält. Ein Instrument was eigentlich staatlich sein sollte! Zwar mitunter wirtschaftlich geführt aber unter sozialen Gesichtspunkten.

Gerade die letzte Krise hat bewiesen das Banken zwar Weltweit tätig sind aber ihre Überwachung genauso vernachlässigt wurde, wie die Bedrohung, die sich aus so einer Katastrophe ergibt. Und alleine wenn man sich darüber bewußt ist, darf so ein wichtiges Machtinstrument wie eine Zentralbank NUR und das Ausschließlich in der Hand des Staates sein!

Meine Meinung!^^


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juli 2009)

Ich verstehe nur imernoch nicht wieso die FED eine Privatbank sein soll, das ist irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen. Wenn mir das wohl jemand erklären könnte und bitte kein Link, sondern in eigenen Worten.


----------



## MoK (16. Juli 2009)

so wie ich das verstanden hab setzt sich der FED aus mehreren national agierenden banken zusammen... zusätzlich wird der vorsitzende vom Präsidenten eingesetzt

habe grade bei wiki nachgelesen... is nich ganz richtig...

Das Federal Reserve System (&#712;f&#603;d&#601;&#734;&#601;l r&#618;&#712;z&#604;&#734;&#720;v &#712;s&#618;st&#601;m), oft auch Federal Reserve oder Fed genannt, ist das Zentralbank-System der Vereinigten Staaten, das allgemein auch US-Notenbank genannt wird. Es besteht aus dem Board of Governors, zwölf regionalen Federal Reserve Banks und einer Vielzahl von Mitgliedsbanken und anderen Institutionen. *Da die Mitgliedsbanken gleichzeitig die Eigentümer der Federal Reserve sind, das Direktorium aber vom Präsidenten der Vereinigten Staaten ernannt wird, ist das Federal Reserve System teils privat und teils staatlich strukturiert.*

auszug aus wiki

d.h. für mich der Präsident kann dort einsetzen wen er will.....


----------



## Falathrim (16. Juli 2009)

> Es besteht aus dem Board of Governors, zwölf regionalen Federal Reserve Banks und einer Vielzahl von Mitgliedsbanken und anderen Institutionen. Da die Mitgliedsbanken gleichzeitig die Eigentümer der Federal Reserve sind, das Direktorium aber vom Präsidenten der Vereinigten Staaten ernannt wird, ist das Federal Reserve System teils privat und teils staatlich strukturiert.



Erster Absatz des Wikipedia-Artikels. 
Die FED "gehört" zwar den Banken, aber ist unter der Kontrolle des Staates, das heißt der Staat leiht sich quasi selber Geld, was irgendwie keinen Sinn ergibt :<



> die Mitgliedsbanken sind jedoch nicht am Gewinn beteiligt, der dem Finanzministerium zufällt.


Die Bank arbeitet also gar nicht gegen den Bürger, sondern für ihn, da ihre Gewinne ans Finanzministerium gehen und Steuerentlastung bringen

@Stäncer:
Das Zitat von Wilson wurde ja schon widerlegt, zu dem von Thomas Jefferson kann man sagen:
Jefferson hatte wie alle Präsidenten seiner Zeit mit dem englischen Einfluss zu kämpfen. Wie schon gesagt wurde, Amerika wollte ein eigenes Währungssytem und Unabhängigkeit von Großbrittannien. Und solange das nicht erreicht hatte, hatte er natürlich eine verständliche Angst vor der englischen Zentralbank, die, was ja eine Eigenschaft der Zentralbank ist, Kontrolle über den Geldfluss und damit eben auch über die Menschen in seinem Land hatte.

Wovor er Angst hatte, waren die Engländer :>


----------



## Falathrim (16. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> so wie ich das verstanden hab setzt sich der FED aus mehreren national agierenden banken zusammen... zusätzlich wird der vorsitzende vom Präsidenten eingesetzt





> Vorstand des Fed ist der Board of Governors of the Federal Reserve System (Bundesbankrat) in Washington, D.C. Er besteht aus sieben vom Präsidenten der Vereinigten Staaten benannten und mit Zustimmung des Senats für 14 Jahre gewählten Mitgliedern.


Der GESAMTE Vorstand ist unter staatlicher Kontrolle :>



> Abgesehen von seinen wirtschaftspolitischen Kompetenzen ernennt der Rat auch je drei Direktoren für die zwölf Federal Reserve Banks. Die restlichen sechs Direktoren jeder Federal Reserve Bank werden von den Mitgliedsbanken ernannt.


Naja, da hat der Staat "nur" 1/3 der Stimmen...aber machtlos ist er auch da nicht



> Das wirtschaftspolitisch wichtigste Gremium des Fed ist das Federal Open Market Committee (FOMC).Dem FOMC gehören neben den sieben Mitgliedern des Board of Governors die zwölf Vorsitzenden der regionalen Federal Reserve Banks an, von denen jedoch nur fünf stimmberechtigt sind


Mehr als die Hälfte des wichtigsten Organs sind unter staatlicher Kontrolle...


Was mich dabei allerdings irritiert ist, dass die Vorsitzenden für 14(!!!) Jahre gewählt werden und keine Neuwahlen stattfinden können...da sollte man wahrlich etwas ändern ;D

Edit:
Sry für 2 Posts nacheinander :/


----------



## MoK (16. Juli 2009)

uh ja staatliche kontrolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wo wir wieder bei der ausgangskontroverse währen die ich mir spare weil spät undso


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. Juli 2009)

hab den film nu gesehen und auch einige kommentare hier im forum gelesen..das ganze thema finde ich durchaus sehr interessant

vorallem die umfangreiche und sehr gut funktioniernde kontrolle von den superreichen ist doch schon sehr hart und da muss sich definitiv irgendwann in unserer gesellschaft etwas dran ändern^^


----------



## Azure_kite (17. Juli 2009)

hmm sry das mein Post jetzt etwas stark abschweift( muss jetzt auch nicht diskutiert werden, möchte blos das den jeder mal anschaut)
John P Holdren- Ecoscience
IS nur etwas was ich nebenbei gelesen habe und was man zumindest zur Kennstnis nehmen sollte.

Sorry nochmal, weils so extrem abschweift, find jetzt nur keine bessere Möglichkeit des zu posten.


----------



## MoK (17. Juli 2009)

sehr krasser post....

-Legalisierung „obligatorischer Abtreibungen“, durchgeführt gegen den Willen der Schwangeren, wie es im kommunistischen China üblich ist, wo Frauen die bereits ein Kind haben und sich weigern das zweite abzutreiben, auf offener Straße von den Behörden entführt werden, bevor die Prozedur der zwangsweisen Abtreibung des Babys durchgeführt wird. 

und so ein land hat von der U.N. eine Auszeichnung für Innenpolitik gekriegt ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (17. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nur imernoch nicht wieso die FED eine Privatbank sein soll, das ist irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen. Wenn mir das wohl jemand erklären könnte und bitte kein Link, sondern in eigenen Worten.



Ich versuchs mal mit meinem kleinen Hirn und den Halbwahrheiten die ich besitze in passende Worte zu bringen!^^



Falathrim schrieb:


> Erster Absatz des Wikipedia-Artikels.
> Die FED "gehört" zwar den Banken, aber ist unter der Kontrolle des Staates, das heißt der Staat leiht sich quasi selber Geld, was irgendwie keinen Sinn ergibt :<



Im ersten Moment ergibt das sicher keinen Sinn! Ausser man betrachtet das ganze Thema mal etwas näher.

Kann eine Person sich selbst Geld leihen? Nein! Natürlich nicht! Hätte jemand einen Vorteil davon? Ja sicher! Ist es machbar! Indirekt schon.....


Stellen wir uns mal vor ihr habt ne Firma, GmbH z.B. das ist eine juristische Person und auch wenn ihr der Eigentümer seid, so wird sie doch erstmal als eigenständige juristische Person gesehen. Jetzt mietet ihr ein Bürogebäude. Ihr zahlt Miete und könnt die natürlich auch als Aufwand wieder absetzen. Aber es geht auch besser!

Ihr kauft das Gebäude! Aber nicht als Firma sondern als Eigentümergemeinschaft und zwar Du und deine Ehefrau! Dieses Gebäude "vermietest" du jetzt als Eigentümergemeinschaft an deine "Firma" und dadurch kann:

deine Firma die Miete absetzen und gleichzeitig erhälst du Mieteinnahmen! Die natürlich auch wieder versteuert werden müssen ABER sie gehören dir!

Überträgt man das jetzt auf einen Staat müßte man sagen: "Hey völlig unlogisch! Der zahlt doch garkeine Steuern!" und ihr habt damit vollkommen Recht!

Der Staat hat eigentlich kein Interesse daran irgendwas auszulagern. Weil er eigentlich keine Steuern zahlt. Trotzdem zahlt er "Miete" in Form von "Zinsen" 

Aber wieso? Die wesentlichen Unterschiede die ein Staat und eine Privatperson ausmachen ist, eine Privatperson will Kapital anhäufen! Sei es für die Altervorsorge, schlechte Zeiten oder einfach nur um in Saus und Braus zu leben. Ein Staat arbeitet kostendeckend. Das bedeutet, er ist nicht Gewinnorientiert, sondern versucht seine Ausgaben schlicht zu decken. Eine Methode die nur solange funktioniert, wie er es auch Steuereinnahmen und Wirtschaftskontrolle halten kann.

Jetzt geht dieser Staat hin und "schafft" eine juristische Person in Form einer Zentralbank. Somit haben wir zwei rechtlich von einander getrennte Personen. Und es ist möglich dass eine der anderen etwas Schuldet. Auch wenn der Vorstand vom Staatsoberhaupt besetzt wird.

Der Staat braucht Geld, also leiht er es sich von Zentralbank gegen Zinsen. Normalerweise müßte er nur die Menge Geld die er selbst "produziert" hat (denn einen Materiellen Gegenwert wie früher z.B. in Form von Gold ist nicht mehr nötig und somit kann theorethisch soviel Geld erschaffen werden wie nötig ist) wieder vernichten. Durch die eigenständige Zentralbank muß er es aber ihr mit Zinsen wieder zurückzahlen. Selbst wenn sie das "erfundene Geld" wieder vernichtet bleiben die einnahmen aus den Zinsen die tatsächlich aus dem Wirtschaftskreislauf geflossen sind. Das bildet dann unter anderem Kapital der Zentralbank.

Die ja nicht völlig in staatlicher Hand ist sondern es sind auch Privatbanken daran beteiligt. Und jetzt kommt der geniale Geniestreich: die Zentralbank verleiht dieses Geld wiederum an Banken im Staat. Je nach Menge und Zinssatz bestimmten sie so auch Inflation und Deflation. Für verliehenes Geld wollen sie einen Gegenwert haben. Die Banken machen dann damit ihre Geschäfte, dass sie das Geld für höhere Zinssätze an Firmen oder Privatpersonen weiter verleihen.

Die Banken die an der Zentralbank beteiligt sind formen sie nicht nur aktiv mit, nein! Sie sind auch am Gewinn beteiligt. Auch wenn es nur 6 % sind, verdienen sie jedesmal durch die Zentralbank mit, wenn eine Konkurrenzbank Geld bei der Zentralbank aufnimmt um es weiter zu verleihen! Das ist noch nichtmal das genialste! Sie haben einen minimalen Kapitaleinsatz und wenn es hart auf hart kommt, wird der Staat schon dafür sorgen, dass die Zentralbank nicht untergeht! Also eine nie versiegende Geldquelle die allmählich das Geld aus dem Wirtschaftskreislauf herauszieht und einen %-Satz direkt wieder zu bestimmten Banken bringt.

Als Beispiel:

Wäre der Staat jetzt doch diese Privatperson dann würde er sagen: "Liebe Bänker! Ich möchte eine juristische Person mit euch gründen um ein Haus zu kaufen! Den größeren Anteil am Kapital stell ich selbst! Wenn etwas passiert stehe ich natürlich zuerst in der Verantwortung! Und ihr werdet an der Miete die ich mir selbst zahle beteiligt!"

Ihr dürft mich gerne korrigieren wenn ich irgendwo einen Fehler habe, ich hab das schließlich nicht studiert!^^


----------



## Falathrim (17. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> sehr krasser post....
> 
> -Legalisierung „obligatorischer Abtreibungen“, durchgeführt gegen den Willen der Schwangeren, wie es im kommunistischen China üblich ist, wo Frauen die bereits ein Kind haben und sich weigern das zweite abzutreiben, auf offener Straße von den Behörden entführt werden, bevor die Prozedur der zwangsweisen Abtreibung des Babys durchgeführt wird.
> 
> und so ein land hat von der U.N. eine Auszeichnung für Innenpolitik gekriegt ^^


Chinas 1-Kind-Politik war dir nicht bekannt?

Okay, ich umreiße das jetzt mal grob:

Die chinesische Bevölkerung hat sich im Laufe der letzten 150 Jahre von ca. 300 Millionen Menschen auf 1.2 Milliarden Menschen verVIERfacht. China ist ein riesiges Reich, aber es hat landwirtschaftliche Probleme, z.B. dass jedes Jahr ein großer Teil der Fläche durch Kilmawandel und Rodungen zu Wüsten wird. Ich weiß nicht ob dir klar ist wie viel 1,2 Milliarden Menschen sind. All diese Menschen müssen ernährt werden, von einer Landwirtschaft die bis vor ca. 100 Jahren teilweise noch damit zu kämpfen hatte, 300 Millionen Menschen zu ernähren, besonders wenn man bedenkt dass auch viele Menschen in vergleichsweise lebensfeindlichen Regionen wie den Steppen der Mongolei oder im Himalaya (Tibet) leben, wo es fast gar keine Landwirtschaft geben kann. Man muss gar nicht darüber reden, dass China, als die Kommunisten unter Mao Tse Tung an die Macht kamen, einen fast 20 Jahre andauernden Bürgerkrieg hinter sich hatten, in denen ganze Ernten vernichtet oder konfisziert wurde. Der Krieg wurde auf dem Rücken der Bauern ausgetragen.

Anfang der 70er stand die Regierung als vor dem Problem einer fast exponentiell ansteigenden Bevölkerung, bei deren Anwachsen kein Ende in Sicht war (es ist Tradition, viele Kinder zu bekommen, zumindest in weiten Teilen das teils fast noch mittelalterlichen chinesischen Inlands), einer Landwirtschaft, die diese Menschen nicht ernährt bekam und eines schrumpfenden Lebensraumes. Das ist für uns Deutsche, die wir seit der industriellen Revolution kein starkes Bevölkerungswachstum mehr hatten, schwer nachzuvollziehen.

Die chinesische Regierung hatte keine andere Wahl, als dieses Gesetz zu realisieren, da es die einzige Möglichkeit war, grausigen Hungersnöten, Massenepidemien und anderen Folgen von Überbevölkerung entgegenzuwirken.


@Scrätcher:
Es kann THEORETISCH so viel Geld erschaffen werden wie man will, PRAKTISCH hat die Zentralbank aber den Auftrag, der Inflation entgegenzuwirken (Diskontsatz etc)

Und die Banken richten sich ja nach dem Leitzins, der wiederum von der Zentralbank vorgegeben wird.

Ausserdem, wie du schon sagst, wird ständig Geld vernichtet, um Ausgleiche zu schaffen.

Der Nachteil am FED-System ist, wie du und viele Verschwörungstheoretiker finden, dass diese Macht leicht missbraucht werden kann.
Der Vorteil ist allerdings der, den wir jetzt im Laufe der Wirtschaftskrise hatten:
Die Zentralbanken konnten viele Konzerne retten, indem sie das Geld, das in der Krise verlorenging (Dadurch, dass es keinen materiellen Gegenwert hatte, ist es schlichtweg verschwunden.) wieder aufgestockt haben, und dadurch viele Betriebe retten konnten. Indem sie Staaten Geld geliehen haben, konnten diese die Souveränität behalten.

Und THEORETISCH soll das Geld zurückgezahlt werden, was Good old Germany im Gegensatz zu den USA oder den meisten anderen Staaten sogar probiert ;D

Die USA sind mit ihren über 11 Billionen Dollarn Schulden natürlich in einem unrettbaren Loch, wo nur noch eine Währungs- und Wirtschaftsreform helfen kann.


----------



## Cørradø (17. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Und die Banken richten sich ja nach dem Leitzins, der wiederum von der Zentralbank vorgegeben wird.


Ist das so. ^^ ( <-zynisch lesen plz)



> Die Zentralbanken konnten viele Konzerne retten, indem sie das Geld, das in der Krise verlorenging (Dadurch, dass es keinen materiellen Gegenwert hatte, ist es schlichtweg verschwunden.) wieder aufgestockt haben, und dadurch viele Betriebe retten konnten.


"Wieder aufgestockt" hört sich unverbindlich an. Sie haben "Geld gedruckt"! Und was tun sie jetzt, wo die USA Pleite sind? Wie will Arnie seine Schuldscheine bezahlen? Richtig: Sie werden weiter fleissig Geld drucken. Damit sie aus den 


> [...]über 11 Billionen Dollarn Schulden [...] einem unrettbaren Loch


wieder rauskommen.
Und was passiert, wenn es mehr Geld im Umlauf gibt?
Richtig...

Ganz davon abgesehen wage ich es zu bezweifeln, dass eine der "geretteten Firmen" hüben wie drüben in der derzeitigen Situation (=Rezession) den Winter 2009/10 überleben wird. Wer soll denn noch was kaufen?
Die Mitnahmementalität ist ja nicht nur auf Investmentbänker, die sich schon wieder fürstliche Bonuszahlungen ausstellen (deshalb die Anmerkung zur "Weitergabe des Leitzinses"), beschränkt.
Es ist eine Frage der Zeit, bis das mal ins öffentliche Bewusstsein rückt. Dann ist das Kind jedoch schon in den Brunnen gefallen, nehme ich an. Die Kurzarbeit darf ja schon verlängert werden. Galgenfrist...



> Gerade die letzte Krise hat bewiesen das Banken zwar Weltweit tätig sind aber ihre Überwachung genauso vernachlässigt wurde, wie die Bedrohung, die sich aus so einer Katastrophe ergibt. Und alleine wenn man sich darüber bewußt ist, darf so ein wichtiges Machtinstrument wie eine Zentralbank NUR und das Ausschließlich in der Hand des Staates sein!


Ich würd's erstmal die "aktuelle Krise" nennen.
Find's jetzt in höchstem Maße interessant, dass du (scrätcher wars?) staatliche Kontrolle forderst und niemand Einwände vorbringt (möchte an die immer wieder betonte Dummheit der "alten Politikersäcke" erinnern die sonst immer ins Feld geführt wird... und den sich gegen staatlichen Einfluss streubenden Wirtschaftsliberalismus, der sonst immer das höchste Gut der jungen FDP-Wähler war).  
Ist das, weil du dem "Staat" eine gewisse Neutralität hinsichtlich wirtschaftlicher Interessen unterstellst?

Also glaubst du doch noch - zumindest wenn's um's Finanzielle geht - dass "das Wohl des Bürgers" am besten durch den Staat geschützt und vertreten wird?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. Juli 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Also glaubst du doch noch - zumindest wenn's um's Finanzielle geht - dass "das Wohl des Bürgers" am besten durch den Staat geschützt und vertreten wird?



wär atm immernoch die beste lösung..solange der staat demokratisch ist, ist es wohl logisch, dass somit das volk mehr einfluss auf das finanzielle bekommt^^..es ist aufjedenfall besser als privatzentralbanken


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Juli 2009)

Azure_kite schrieb:


> hmm sry das mein Post jetzt etwas stark abschweift( muss jetzt auch nicht diskutiert werden, möchte blos das den jeder mal anschaut)
> John P Holdren- Ecoscience
> IS nur etwas was ich nebenbei gelesen habe und was man zumindest zur Kennstnis nehmen sollte.
> 
> Sorry nochmal, weils so extrem abschweift, find jetzt nur keine bessere Möglichkeit des zu posten.


oje oje, das  ist wiedr so ein beispiel dafür, das man sich nur das raus pickt, was interessant genug ist, bzw was man am besten als neue verschwörung verkaufen kann. aber der reihe nach. auf dem cover stehen drei namen, wahrscheinlich für die drei autoren, von denen einer holdren ist, das stimmt soweit.
nun hat man aber bei den ganzen schönen zitaten die man dort vorgesetzt bekomtm aber die anderen beiden vergessen und es muss natürlich der geschrieben haben, der jetzt im weißen haus mit drin sitzt.
dabei wird aber anscheind gerne außen vorgelassen, das holdren experte für umwelttechnick etc ist und auch das studiert hat. klingt für mich so als hätte er wohl eher den teil des buches geschrieben , das sich auch mit diesem thema befasst(und oh wunder, die thema gibt es dadrin auch). schon vor allgemeinen bekanntwerden hat sich holdren für einen besseren umgang mit der umwelt eingesetzt, nicht aber dafür, das man die bevölkerungszahl staatlich reguliert.
jetzt habe ich die wahl: kombiniere ich die dinge die ich durch weitere recherche über holdren rausgefunden habe und sage "ich denke nicht das er sowas jemals im parlament zur sprache bringt" oder berufe ich mich allein auf die auszüge auf infokrieg und missachte alle anderen dinge über holdren und sage "Wir werden alle sterben!"
wer will auflösen?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> oje oje, das  ist wiedr so ein beispiel dafür, das man sich nur das raus pickt, was interessant genug ist, bzw was man am besten als neue verschwörung verkaufen kann. aber der reihe nach. auf dem cover stehen drei namen, wahrscheinlich für die drei autoren, von denen einer holdren ist, das stimmt soweit.
> nun hat man aber bei den ganzen schönen zitaten die man dort vorgesetzt bekomtm aber die anderen beiden vergessen und es muss natürlich der geschrieben haben, der jetzt im weißen haus mit drin sitzt.
> dabei wird aber anscheind gerne außen vorgelassen, das holdren experte für umwelttechnick etc ist und auch das studiert hat. klingt für mich so als hätte er wohl eher den teil des buches geschrieben , das sich auch mit diesem thema befasst(und oh wunder, die thema gibt es dadrin auch). schon vor allgemeinen bekanntwerden hat sich holdren für einen besseren umgang mit der umwelt eingesetzt, nicht aber dafür, das man die bevölkerungszahl staatlich reguliert.
> jetzt habe ich die wahl: kombiniere ich die dinge die ich durch weitere recherche über holdren rausgefunden habe und sage "ich denke nicht das er sowas jemals im parlament zur sprache bringt" oder berufe ich mich allein auf die auszüge auf infokrieg und missachte alle anderen dinge über holdren und sage "Wir werden alle sterben!"
> wer will auflösen?



das klingt irgendwie tatsächlich nach nem "schaf im käfig" ^^...die diskussionen zwischen freidenkern die immer vom schlimmsten ausgehen und schafen die nix hinterfragen und eine "heile welt" inszeniern sind irgendwie immer so irrewitzig xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> das klingt irgendwie tatsächlich nach nem "schaf im käfig" ^^...die diskussionen zwischen freidenkern die immer vom schlimmsten ausgehen und schafen die nix hinterfragen und eine "heile welt" inszeniern sind irgendwie immer so irrewitzig xD



Moment... sind jetzt nur noch Menschen die Bedingungs- und Ahnungslos einer Antisemitischen und Antiamerikanischen Seite glauben Freidenker und sonst niemand?
Keiner "inszeniert" hier eine "Heile Welt" es werden nur Stück für Stück Verschwörungstheorien auseinandergenommen...

und ich erinnere mich gerade an einen ganz wichtigen und auch sehr richtigen Satz, den ich mal gehört habe

"_Das schöne ist an Verschwörungen, sind sie bekannt und glaubt man ihnen sind sie niemals wahr, gibt es sie aber tatsächlich wird keiner je von ihnen erfahren!_"


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> das klingt irgendwie tatsächlich nach nem "schaf im käfig" ^^...die diskussionen zwischen freidenkern die immer vom schlimmsten ausgehen und schafen die nix hinterfragen und eine "heile welt" inszeniern sind irgendwie immer so irrewitzig xD


also ich denke doch ganz gut gezeigt zu haben das ich das gepostete hinterfragt habe und weitere verlässliche(!) quellen zu recherche zwecken benutzt habe.
dabei ging ich weder vom schlimmsten, noch vom ahnungslosen punkt aus.
das ich aber bei der schlussfolgerung nicht auf das selbe ergebnis kam wie infokrieg macht mich zum schaf?


----------



## Scrätcher (17. Juli 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Ich würd's erstmal die "aktuelle Krise" nennen.
> Find's jetzt in höchstem Maße interessant, dass du (scrätcher wars?) staatliche Kontrolle forderst und niemand Einwände vorbringt (möchte an die immer wieder betonte Dummheit der "alten Politikersäcke" erinnern die sonst immer ins Feld geführt wird... und den sich gegen staatlichen Einfluss streubenden Wirtschaftsliberalismus, der sonst immer das höchste Gut der jungen FDP-Wähler war).
> Ist das, weil du dem "Staat" eine gewisse Neutralität hinsichtlich wirtschaftlicher Interessen unterstellst?
> 
> Also glaubst du doch noch - zumindest wenn's um's Finanzielle geht - dass "das Wohl des Bürgers" am besten durch den Staat geschützt und vertreten wird?



Du wirfst jetzt hier ein Beispiel mit FDP-Wählern in ein Thema das sich um die amerikansiche Zentralbank dreht. Es ist klar das ich mir dieses Thema "herausgepickt" habe damit wir eine gemeinsame Diskussionsbasis haben. Würde man alles "Mißstände" in einer Art Liste aufführen würde jeder über was anderes diskutieren.

Theorethisch geb ich dir auf diese Frage recht! Die Zentralbank muß ein Organ des Staates sein! Praktisch allerdings gibt es in der Regierung momentan selbst soviel Fehler das es zur jetzigen Zeit nicht unbedingt eine Verbesserung wäre.

Allerdings muß man auch festhalten: Privatpersonen handeln in ihrem Beruf immer zum eigenen Vorteil. "Ist mein Chef zufrieden und geht es der Firma gut, gehts mir gut!" Sie sind nicht vom Volk sondern von ihrem Chef eingestellt. Während die Herren Politiker eigentlich vom Volk "eingestellt" werden und dementsprechend in ihren Interessen handeln "sollten". 

Dazu müßte sich aber zuerst fragen wie man Demokratie wirklich sicherstellen kann. "Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser!" Nicht jeder hat das Vertrauen verdient, was ihm entgegengebracht wird. Und welche Möglichkeiten der Kontrolle gibt es da?

Aber wir schweifen schonwieder ab! Wollen wir dabei bleiben oder uns über das Thema: 

"Demokratie & Politik, was gibt es da für Sicherheiten und Kontrollen?" unterhalten?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Moment... sind jetzt nur noch Menschen die Bedingungs- und Ahnungslos einer Antisemitischen und Antiamerikanischen Seite glauben Freidenker und sonst niemand?
> Keiner "inszeniert" hier eine "Heile Welt" es werden nur Stück für Stück Verschwörungstheorien auseinandergenommen...
> 
> und ich erinnere mich gerade an einen ganz wichtigen und auch sehr richtigen Satz, den ich mal gehört habe
> ...



ja die art und weise auf die die verschörungstheorien auseinander genommen werden  klingen doch auch nur nach ner simplen theorie und einfachem gelaber xD

verschwörungstheoretiker sind leute, die sich hinterfragen, was in der welt nicht stimmt...gibt es sonst noch leute die es hinterfragen? außer die verschwörungstheoretiker die ja ehh nicht für voll genommen werden? du sagtest die wo an den kram glauben seien ahnungslos..das ist ja auch bloße blockerrei..willst ja wieder nur behaupten, dass wenn man ahnung hat, sich das ganze thema denn erledigt hätte mit den verschwörungstheorien..naja....

warum hungert dann die halbe welt? wer finanziert die kriege und warum? wo gehen unsere steuern denn nun genau hin? warum wird medizin denn immer teuer, warum hörte niemand von der volksabstimmung in der schweiz, als die abgstimmt haben, dass medizin für jedermann zugänglich sein soll? vllt. weil es für die farmerindustrie ein dorn im auge wäre?  usw...der welt geht es nicht gut..warum ist das so? warum werden die reichen reicher und die armen immer ärmer? warum sind manche preise nach der einführung von euro teils um 100% gestiegen..wärend der lohn gleich geblieben ist und die bevölkurung dadruch nurnoch noch ärmer geworden ist...während das die superreichen nicht die bohne interessiert?

hirnforschung gibt es schon seit vielen vielen jahren..glaubst du wirklich, dass sich das niemand zu nutze macht? manipulation usw?

betrachtet man mal den eben geschrieben text von jerker ..schreibt er, dass holdren nix mit den inhalten dieses buchen zutun haben will, sondern nur "vermutlich" seinen teil des buchen vertritt, indenen es um harmlose sachen in der kategorie "umwelttechnik" geht, für den bösen teil sind bestimmt die anderen 2 verantwortlich die ja ehh keiner kennt und die ja ehh nur kacka babbeln...naja...das klingt für mich eben nach naivität...verpackt hat er den text dann auch noch in eine unglaublich ignorante schreibweise, die ja ganz bestimmt stimmen muss...ich habe keine ahnung was denn nu von den beiden seiten stimmen soll...wer hat das schon xD

der zitat ist auch humbuck...die ganzen missstände liegen klar auf der hand...man braucht nur eins und eins zusammenzuzählen..es läuft ja nix kompliziertes ab auf dieser welt....wir denken nur, dass es ja so einfach garnicht sein kann..deswegen wirds dann gleich geblockt..alles wird geblockt oder übersehen, vergessen..obwohl es klar und deutlich aufgezeigt wird, wenn man es denn nur sehen "will"


----------



## Falathrim (17. Juli 2009)

> die diskussionen zwischen freidenkern die immer vom schlimmsten ausgehen und schafen die nix hinterfragen und eine "heile welt" inszeniern sind irgendwie immer so irrewitzig xD


Eben, ihr Schafe die alles glaubt was euch infokrieg sagt seid echt lustig :>

Fangt an Freidenker zu sein wie wir ;D



> gibt es sonst noch leute die es hinterfragen?





Falathrim schrieb:


> www.die-linke.de
> www.gruene.de
> www.attac.de
> www.wir-falken.de
> ...



Eigentlich hasse ich es ja, mich selber zu zitieren ;D


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Juli 2009)

Ren... zwischen "Hinterfragen" und "Rumspinnen" liegen Welten... 

Und wer mir Versucht entgegen der Wissenschaft zu erklären wie was abgelaufen ist, damit es in seine Theorie passt sorry... das IST Ahnungslos und Bedingungsloses Hinnehmen irgendeines Filmchens...

Und einer Seite wie "infokrieg" aufs Wort zu glauben, ja selbst wenn es gegen elementare Physik geht ist alles andere als "Hinterfragen"
Es hat hier NIEMAND gesagt, man solle alles so hinnehmen und es würde alles palletti sein... wir haben lediglich den Schwachsinn der aus den paar Filmchen kommt auseinandergenommen und gezeigt das es eben Schwachsinn ist, was dort geredet wird.

Natürlich ist die Welt alles andere als ein Paradies aber solche Theorien sind einfach nur lächerlich...

Und wenn ich dann schon wieder lese "Uh Hirnforschung heißt zwangsweise Manipulation" das ist einfach nur noch komplette Spinnerei und hat nichts mehr mit 'Wissenschaftlichen Hinterfragen' gemein...

Es geht hier bei weitem nicht um "Freidenker, hinterfragende Verschwörungstheoretiker gegen ein paar Staatsmanipulierte Schaafe" sondern schlicht und ergreifend 'Naive Leichtgläubige Menschen' gegen 'Wissenschaftler' (ich bezeichne mich mal als einen).

Das was du da aufzählst... sind leider Gottes Normale Menschliche Reaktionen und haben nichts mit "Verschwörungen" zu tun... 
Wer hat, macht sich keine gedanken, wer nichts hat umso mehr... Natürlich interessiert es einen Millionenschweren Fabrikanten nicht ob irgendwelche Leute arm sind... und es wird auch nie so sein... das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass er an irgendeiner Weltverschwörung zur Machtübernahme beteiligt sondern einfach nur, dass er seine Interessen auf sein Geld richtet und nicht woanders hin...

Es wird dir vielleicht weh tun aber der Mensch ist von Natur aus alles andere als Moralisch und Ethisch gut und gefestigt... und sich seiner Natur zu "ergeben" hat nichts mit Verschwörungen zu tun...

Der Mensch ist immernoch ein Tier (auch wenn ein paar Arrogante Menschen meinen wir wären es nicht... wir sind immernoch Primaten die mit Werkzeugen ihre Leben beschreiten, einzig unsere Werkzeuge sind komplizierter geworden)... und am meisten um sein Glück, seine Sicherheit und seine Zukunft besorgt als alles andere...

Abgesehen davon, wenn es wirklich eine Verschwörung gäbe... wären sie mit Sicherheit nicht so dumm und würden es so offensichtlich machen, dass irgendwelche Jugendliche daheim bei Muttern mit Videoschnittsoftware und Mikro das aufdecken könnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Eben, ihr Schafe die alles glaubt was euch infokrieg sagt seid echt lustig :>
> 
> Fangt an Freidenker zu sein wie wir ;D



Definiere bitte mal Freidenker und Verschwörungstheoretiker....

Wo hört der Freidenker auf, wo fängt der Verschwörungstheoretiker an?

Unser Technik unser Wissen steigt exponentiell an im Bezug auf die Zeit die der Mensch nun auf der Erde ist. Trotzdem haben wir nicht nur arme Länder, NEIN selbst den Industrienationen geht es zusehends schlechter?

Sollte man der Menschheit nicht unterstellen das sie es eigentlich besser wissen müßte?

Also fragt man sich nach dem Grund und sucht. Es gibt keinen der dir sagt: Der ist mit dem dran Schuld da kannste alle fragen und dein Rathaus gibt dir Brief und Siegel drauf, das es so ist!

Dementsprechend macht man sich selbst auf die Suche nach Antworten. Das es nicht immer die Kanäle sind, die von allen besucht und gut geheißen werden dürfte jedem klar sein! 

Und wenn man dann auch mal Dinge liest die der Öffentlichkeit vielleicht nicht bekannt sind oder eben von der Regierung nicht bestätigt werden, ist man dann schon ein Verschwörungstheoretiker?

Was ist dann ein Freidenker? Jemand der sich als Kind ein Plakat über sein Weltbild malt, sich mitten darauf setzt und dort sitzen bleibt bis zur Rente? Und wehe jemand kommt mit ner Sache die nicht auf seinem Plakat ist! Das hat er mal so für sich befunden, dass muß so sein!

Zumal ja nicht einmal bei Gallileo Mystery gesagt wurde, dass diese Verschwörungstheorien wahr sind! Und wenn das nicht im öffentlichen Fernsehen gezeigt, von der guten Frau Merkel unterschrieben wurde, dann sind das alles keine Freidenker sondern Spinner! Verzeih Verschwörungstheoretiker.......


Wisst ihr worauf ich gespannt bin? Den 21.12.2012! Ob es tatsächlich einen Planet gibt der alle 3600 Jahre durch unser Sonnensystem rauscht! Laut der Abweichung der anderen Planeten muß es so sein, in zeugnissen älterer Kulturen sind Berichte darüber gefunden worden. Und man hat in den letzten Jahren auch das Gefühl, Naturkatastrophen nehmen zu. Sowie die Sonnenflecken zunehmen.....

Aber das ist alles nur *huuust* Verschwörungstheorie! Nur weil die Wissenschaftler mit der Berechnung der restlichen Planeten recht hatten, können die sich auch mal irren! Und wenn sowas halt unangenehm ist, dann tu ich es einfach als Schwachsinn ab! 

*in dieser Stelle wäre jetzt ein Witz angebracht um damit das ganze ins lächerliche zu ziehen und zu zeigen das mich das natürlich kalt läßt*

.....das Problem ist eben nur, wenn es eben doch nicht nur eine Verschwörungstheorie war.........


edith: aaaah Selor! Grad gesehen das du auch grad gepostet hast! Ok! Ich denke mal auf dem Gebiet Planeten bist du sicher bewandert! Was meinst du? Gibt es den Planet X?


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> edith: aaaah Selor! Grad gesehen das du auch grad gepostet hast! Ok! Ich denke mal auf dem Gebiet Planeten bist du sicher bewandert! Was meinst du? Gibt es den Planet X?



Ich muss dich leider enttäuschen, ich habe mich mit diesem Planeten X noch nicht beschäftig... ich bin mir aber fast sicher das es kein Planet ist, sondern höchstens ein Planetoid oder ein Asteroid... "Rogue Planets" sprich Planeten die aus ihrem Sonnensystem ausgebrochen sind und nun frei im All herumschweben sind mir bisher auch nur in einer Enterprise Episode untergekommen^^
Aber es ist möglich, dass 2012 uns ein Asteroid trifft, es ist sogar möglich, dass uns in ein paar Monaten einer trifft... unsere Fähigkeit den Weltraum zu überwachen ist bisher nicht wirklich ausgereift und es kann sein, dass dort das ein oder andere Objekt sich "durchschlängelt".

Aber ich denke 2012 ist einfach der "Reset" des Mayakalenders... fast wie unsere Uhren (nach 24 Stunden -> Reset auf Null und wieder von vorne)... es wäre etwas... eh... unpassend, wenn wir so früh hopps gehen... ich würde gerne noch sowas wie Liebe und Wärme haben! ^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ren... zwischen "Hinterfragen" und "Rumspinnen" liegen Welten...
> 
> Und wer mir Versucht entgegen der Wissenschaft zu erklären wie was abgelaufen ist, damit es in seine Theorie passt sorry... das IST Ahnungslos und Bedingungsloses Hinnehmen irgendeines Filmchens...
> 
> ...



ja wie du schon sagtest..der mensch ist moralisch und ehtisch nicht gut befestigt..trotzdem glaubst du, dass hirnforschung im zusammenhand mit manipulation zu bringen..reine spinnerei ist..für mich ist das irgendwie ein wiederspruch

komisch auch wenn du von normalen menschlichen reaktionen sprichst..wer reagiert denn nun "normal" in unserer gesellschaft..ein verschwörungstheoretiker oder jemand der angeblich "wissenschaftlich" denkt? ich würde ehr sagen, dass die verschwörungstheoriker immer die "unnormalen spinner" sind

gut ich befasse mich eigentlich nicht mit der seite "infokrieg" überhaupt hab ich mir das video gestern einfach mal reingezogen,  fand es interessant und habe das thema mal mit meinem stiefvater angesprochen, der übrigens zusammen mit seinem bruder ein unternehmen führt, das seine zweigstellen überall in europa und nordamerika hat..der selbst schaut kein fernsehen, liest aber viele bücher ..verdammt viele..ein feak ist das oO...und spricht mit vielen intellektuellen menschen aus aller welt (übrigens hat er in seiner uni damals nur bestnoten geschrieben, und meint trotzdem, dass wissenschaft und naturgesetze, teil einfach erfunden werden und so nicht mal stimmen, es wird einfach voneinander abgeschrieben)...ich hab den auf diese thematik angesprochen und komischer weise konnte er mir viele stellen die in dem film auch dran kamen einfach wortgenau zitiern, vorallem über die sache mit den zentralbanken und volkskontrolle/manipulation...er ist ein verdammt kluger mensch, und ich glaube kaum, dass er einfach nur rumspinnt..ich denke die ablehnung solcher sachen von dir kommt nur daher, dass ich einfach nicht den nötigen status habe, darüber zu disskutiern ohne gleich als spinner abgestempelt zu werden

naja..das thema ist halt so ne heikle sache, klar, dass man auf keine lösungen kommen kann..sonst würden die "verschwörungen" ja auch nicht funktionern xD


----------



## Thoraros (17. Juli 2009)

Ich gehe jetzt nochmal einen Schritt weiter und verlinke euch folgendes Cover + Text:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Wie „fossil“ ist Erdöl?
> Das Märchen von der Knappheit
> 
> Noch vor 30 Jahren wurde uns eingetrichtert, die Mineralölvorkommen reichten bis zur Jahrtausendwende oder knapp danach. Die Realität sieht anders aus: Nie zuvor wurde so viel gefördert wie heute, unglaubliche Mengen, führt man sich allein vor Augen, wie viele Autos tagtäglich weltweit über die Straßen rollen. Zwar heißt es, das Fördermaximum sei überschritten, Markt und Verbrauch aber sprechen eine andere Sprache. Sind die Ölreserven tatsächlich begrenzt? Nein, sagt der Autor dieses Beitrags, Dr. Helmut Böttiger, und erläutert, warum die Lehre von den „fossilen Brennstoffen“ längst mehr als fragwürdig ist.
> ...



*http://www.zeitgeist-online.de/print1.html*

Mfg

P.S. 
Ich finds lustig wenn die Extrem-Linken aus allen Ecken kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich muss dich leider enttäuschen, ich habe mich mit diesem Planeten X noch nicht beschäftig... ich bin mir aber fast sicher das es kein Planet ist, sondern höchstens ein Planetoid oder ein Asteroid... "Rogue Planets" sprich Planeten die aus ihrem Sonnensystem ausgebrochen sind und nun frei im All herumschweben sind mir bisher auch nur in einer Enterprise Episode untergekommen^^
> Aber es ist möglich, dass 2012 uns ein Asteroid trifft, es ist sogar möglich, dass uns in ein paar Monaten einer trifft... unsere Fähigkeit den Weltraum zu überwachen ist bisher nicht wirklich ausgereift und es kann sein, dass dort das ein oder andere Objekt sich "durchschlängelt".
> 
> Aber ich denke 2012 ist einfach der "Reset" des Mayakalenders... fast wie unsere Uhren (nach 24 Stunden -> Reset auf Null und wieder von vorne)... es wäre etwas... eh... unpassend, wenn wir so früh hopps gehen... ich würde gerne noch sowas wie Liebe und Wärme haben! ^^



Befass dich mal damit. Stichpunkte: Planetenabweichungen, Masse, Sonnenflecken

Du sagst du denkst. Du willst denken oder du weißt? Sie hatten einen unglaublich präzisen Kalender! Und sie sagten das das Leben einem Zyklus unterliegt. Es wird entstehen, zerstört, entsteht neu. Seltsam... das gibts doch garnicht in der Natur oder?^^

Ich könnt mir gut vorstellen das wir die nächsten Jahren heftigen Naturkatastrophen unterliegen. Und wenn da draussen ein weiterer Planet oder ein Komet ist dann müßten es die Regierungen wissen oder sie sind zu dumm sich morgens überhaupt alleine anzuziehen! 

Oder sie wissen es und sagen es nicht um eine "Panik" zu verhindern und dann kann ich nur sagen: Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Lieber Massensterben als eine kurze Massenpanik so ne Führung hat die Welt wirklich gebraucht....


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Juli 2009)

> Fischer-Tropsch-Verfahren aus Kohlenmonoxid und Wasser 600.000 Tonnen Treibstoff synthetisiert worden, nicht jedoch aus Pflanzen- und Tierresten, sondern aus Kohle.


so ich lass das mal unkommentiert und frag in die runde, was ist Kohle?


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Befass dich mal damit. Stichpunkte: Planetenabweichungen, Masse, Sonnenflecken
> 
> Du sagst du denkst. Du willst denken oder du weißt? Sie hatten einen unglaublich präzisen Kalender! Und sie sagten das das Leben einem Zyklus unterliegt. Es wird entstehen, zerstört, entsteht neu. Seltsam... das gibts doch garnicht in der Natur oder?^^
> 
> ...



Keine Sorge, wenn ich mit der Quantenmechanik durch bin, kommt das gleich ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber beantworte mir eine Frage: Warum müssen die Wissen das da was ist? Und warum heißt "Nichtwissens eines kosmischens Killers" gleich das sie dümmer als ein 2-Jähriger sind? Woher nimmst du diese Anschuldigungen?

Und selbst wenn wir es wüssten... wenn es tatsächlich ein ganzer Planet ist... dagegen können wir nicht wirklich viel machen es würden uns nur noch 3 Jahre Anarchie, Gewalt und Chaos bevorstehen...
Auch wenn wir noch tausende Atomwaffen haben (um es direkt wegzunehmen) sind sie auf Interkontinentalraketen montiert, wenn überhaupt und soviele Weltraumraketen haben wir nicht als das wir mit den Atomwaffen den Planeten aus der Bahn werfen könnten, falls dieses überhaupt auch nur annähernd möglich wäre...


Mhm ich bin schon eigentlich froh, dass hier keiner mit Prä-Astronautik ankommt...

Aber abgesehen von der Ganzen Sache finde ich es schon etwas weit hergeholt, dass nur weil ein Kalender endet, dies heißen soll das gleich die Welt untergeht... es heißt erstmal nicht mehr als "Die Maya haben offensichtlich nicht weiter als bis zu diesem Punkt gedacht / denken wollen"...


----------



## Noxiel (17. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn wir es wüssten... wenn es tatsächlich ein ganzer Planet ist... dagegen können wir nicht wirklich viel machen es würden uns nur noch 3 Jahre Anarchie, Gewalt und Chaos bevorstehen...
> Auch wenn wir noch tausende Atomwaffen haben (um es direkt wegzunehmen) sind sie auf Interkontinentalraketen montiert, wenn überhaupt und soviele Weltraumraketen haben wir nicht als das wir mit den Atomwaffen den Planeten aus der Bahn werfen könnten, falls dieses überhaupt auch nur annähernd möglich wäre...



Und bei Armaggeddon nicht aufgepasst, hm? Was passiert wenn du einen Sylvesterböller außen an der Hand explodieren lässt? Und jetzt nimmst du den selben Böller fest in die Hand und schließt sie zur Faust. 

@Scrätcher
Ja, es müsste der Menschheit wohl besser gehen, denn eigentlich wissen wir es besser. Aber eigentlich müssten wir auch schon längst den CO2 Ausstoß merklich reduziert haben, denn der Klimawandel kommt. Und obwohl das von mehreren unabhängig voneinander national, wie international forschenden Wissenschaftlergruppen festgestellt wurde, passiert nichts. Obwohl es die Menschheit besser wissen müsste....

Selbst hier im Forum, sprechen einige dem Klimawandel seine Ernsthaftigkeit ab, und dann erwartest du Vernunft bei so komplizierten Themen wie Politik, Finanzen und Bankenwesen?


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Juli 2009)

also beimgooglen von Planet X bekamm ich nur quellen von verschwörungsseiten oder parawissenschaftlichen seiten und alles was ich da gelesen hab ist gut formuliertes halbwissen.
angeblich soll planet x eine umlaufbahn von tausend jahren oder mehr haben.  also entweder wär er dann außerhalb des sonnensystems oder müsste durch den kuipergürtel oder oortsche wolke wandern. 
außerdem soll er deutlich mehr masse als jupiter haben und trotzdem sehr klein, das würde für einen brauen zwerg sprechen, also einen ehemaligen stern mit mehreren sonnenmassen(!). berücksichtigt man das, hätten sich die planeten früher um ihn gedreht. das ist aber laut lage von planeten x sehr unwahrscheinlich


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und bei Armaggeddon nicht aufgepasst, hm? Was passiert wenn du einen Sylvesterböller außen an der Hand explodieren lässt? Und jetzt nimmst du den selben Böller fest in die Hand und schließt sie zur Faust.



Du willst jetzt nicht wirklich einen Spielfilm als ernsthafte Alternative zur Rettung der Menscheit heranziehen?

Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass uns dafür Ausrüstung und Technologie fehlt...


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du willst jetzt nicht wirklich einen Spielfilm als ernsthafte Alternative zur Rettung der Menscheit heranziehen?
> 
> Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass uns dafür Ausrüstung und Technologie fehlt...


und da man nicht von vorneherein genau weiß wie der asteroid innen zusammengesetzt ist, kann eine sprennung auch deutlich nach hinten losgehen in dem aus einer "großen bombe" einen "bombenregen" wird.


----------



## Noxiel (17. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du willst jetzt nicht wirklich einen Spielfilm als ernsthafte Alternative zur Rettung der Menscheit heranziehen?
> 
> Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass uns dafür Ausrüstung und Technologie fehlt...



Pardon me, 
ich habe vergessen wie eminent wichtig ein Smilie bei geschriebenen Worten ist die Ironie enthalten. Mein Fehler....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Pardon me,
> ich habe vergessen wie eminent wichtig ein Smilie bei geschriebenen Worten ist die Ironie enthalten. Mein Fehler....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich geb zu ich hatte es auch eher für sarkastisch gehalten, aber ich hätte wissen müssen das mods immer lieb sind^^


----------



## Falathrim (17. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wo hört der Freidenker auf, wo fängt der Verschwörungstheoretiker an?


Schwierig zu sagen. Wenn der spekulative Anteil einer Aussage den erwiesenen Anteil überwiegt.

z.B. kann man sagen "Die Bushregierung hat nach eigener Aussage den Irakkrieg geführt, um ABC-Waffen zu finden und auszuschalten. ABER der Kriegsverlauf weist darauf hin, dass eigentlich nur um die Erdöl-Reserven ging."

Dass es um die Erdölreserven geht ist nicht bewiesen, aber es gibt Hinweise die nicht außer Acht gelassen werden können und die es sehr wahrscheinlich machen.


Wenn ich aber sage "9/11 war inszeniert und im WTC wurde eine kontrollierte Sprengung durchgeführt, denn unausgebilete Menschen finden, dass es so aussah"

Dann ist es reine Spekulation, die durch Beweise widerlegt wird, die von studierten Experten wie Statikern und Brandschützern widerlegt wird.



> Unser Technik unser Wissen steigt exponentiell an im Bezug auf die Zeit die der Mensch nun auf der Erde ist. Trotzdem haben wir nicht nur arme Länder, NEIN selbst den Industrienationen geht es zusehends schlechter?


Dass etwas schief läuft, steht außer Frage ;D 



> Sollte man der Menschheit nicht unterstellen das sie es eigentlich besser wissen müßte?



Juhu, ich kann auch mal ein Zitat bringen:
"Aus der Geschichte lernt die Menschheit, dass der Mensch nichts aus der Geschichte lernt (o.ä.)" - M. Gandhi



> Dementsprechend macht man sich selbst auf die Suche nach Antworten. Das es nicht immer die Kanäle sind, die von allen besucht und gut geheißen werden dürfte jedem klar sein!
> 
> Und wenn man dann auch mal Dinge liest die der Öffentlichkeit vielleicht nicht bekannt sind oder eben von der Regierung nicht bestätigt werden, ist man dann schon ein Verschwörungstheoretiker?


Gegen alternative Quellen ist nichts einzuwenden. Gerade das macht wirklich einen Freidenker aus, sich unabhängig aus allen verfübaren Quellen zu bedienen und sich daraus seine eigene Meinung zu bilden. Diese Quellen sollten allerdings verlässlich sein und gut und beweishaltig argumentieren, was leider Gottes die Seiten die hier meist gepostet werden nicht tun.



> Was ist dann ein Freidenker? Jemand der sich als Kind ein Plakat über sein Weltbild malt, sich mitten darauf setzt und dort sitzen bleibt bis zur Rente? Und wehe jemand kommt mit ner Sache die nicht auf seinem Plakat ist! Das hat er mal so für sich befunden, dass muß so sein!


Nein, das ist ein Spießer und Vollidiot
Man könnte auch sagen der Durchschnittsamerikaner, aber das wär antiamerikanisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Zumal ja nicht einmal bei Gallileo Mystery gesagt wurde, dass diese Verschwörungstheorien wahr sind! Und wenn das nicht im öffentlichen Fernsehen gezeigt, von der guten Frau Merkel unterschrieben wurde, dann sind das alles keine Freidenker sondern Spinner! Verzeih Verschwörungstheoretiker.......


Das ist leider das Problem bei den "Verschwörungstheoretikern"...und wenn ich das als...naja...quasi Ex-Antifa sagen darf, das Problem jeder Gruppierung die extrem kontrovers ist: Diese Leute (Zu denen ich auch mal gehört habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) sehen die Menschen, die eine andere Meinung vertreten, als beschränkte Schafe an, die nix anderes tun als ihre Bildung aus der BILD zu beziehen (Siehe ToNk-PiLs zum Thema Böhse Onkelz :>) Man teilt die Welt eben zu leicht in schwarz und weiß, das ist eine ziemlich typische Paranoia (Die gerade in der linken Szene gehegt wird, wenn ich das mal so sagen darf :>)
Wer nicht für uns ist, ist gegen uns. Das Ding ist eben, dass jeder Mensch eine ganz eigene Färbung, oder zumindest eine Graustufe hat (Uh, was ne Metapher o.0)
Vermutlich versteht jetzt keiner worauf ich hinaus will, aber ich kanns auch nicht anders ausdrücken -.-



> Wisst ihr worauf ich gespannt bin? Den 21.12.2012! Ob es tatsächlich einen Planet gibt der alle 3600 Jahre durch unser Sonnensystem rauscht! Laut der Abweichung der anderen Planeten muß es so sein, in zeugnissen älterer Kulturen sind Berichte darüber gefunden worden. Und man hat in den letzten Jahren auch das Gefühl, Naturkatastrophen nehmen zu. Sowie die Sonnenflecken zunehmen.....


Krass, die Theorie kannte ich noch gar nicht. Ich dacht am 21.12.2012 geht einfach die Welt unter und es gibt keine andere Ursache. 
Aber persönlich find ich die Theorie beim ersten Hören recht weit hergeholt...dass es ein recht großer Asteroid oder gar Komet ist kann aber sein...und dass er jetzt schon die Gezeiten etc. beinflusst kann auch sein...wer weiß.




> .....das Problem ist eben nur, wenn es eben doch nicht nur eine Verschwörungstheorie war.........


Was sollte das eigentlich für eine "Verschwörung" sein`? "Wir lassen die Welt im Dunkeln über ihre kommende Zerstörung"
Wenns keine war...können wir auch nichts dagegen tun...oder was willst du gegen einen heranschwirrenden Planenten ausrichten?
Naja, man könnte natürlich nen Spaceshuttle drauf landen, ein Loch zum Kern Bohren lassen und ne Atombombe reinschießen...aber das ist auch nur pure Fiktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Thoraros:
Jap, die Ölförderung ist auf einem Rekordhoch...und das liegt natürlich nicht daran, dass die Ölförderkonzerne inzwischen täglich hunderttausende Tonnen Stickstoff in die Bohrlöcher pusten, um das Öl "Sprudeln" zu lassen ._.

Naja, Zeitgeist eben :>

EDIT:
@Nox:
Wuhuu, wir haben an den selben Film gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, wenn ich mit der Quantenmechanik durch bin, kommt das gleich ran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weil man die Laufbahnen von Planeten berechnet hat. Als einer eine Abweichung aufwies hat man den nächsten gefunden aber der war nicht der Grund weil er eben zuwenig Masse aufwies. Ich meine, ein paar fliegende Billiardkugeln in einem leeren Raum sollten ja für Mathematiker keine unüberwindbaren Lösungen darstellen wo doch schon ältere Kulture gleich gute Ergebnisse geliefert haben. 

Wieso ist zerstören oder Vernichtung der Welt immer gleich die Folge? Wenn man betrachtet, dass auch ältere Kulturen von einem "Verwüster" sprechen die in seiner Erscheinungszeit (alle 3600 Jahre) angesiedelt waren so kann man doch klar sagen, dass er uns mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit NICHT vernichten wird! Aber es auf unserem Planeten zu übelsten Katastrophen kommen könnte!

Und genaud darum geht es! Wenn sowas tatsächlich wahr ist, müßte man jetzt anfangen die Bevölkerung zu warnen und Vorsichtsmaßnahmen zu ergreifen! Stell dir vor der steht dann im Mai 2012 tatsächlich für alle Augen sichtbar am Himmel. Du fragst "wieso hat uns keiner gewarnt?" Und jeder der darauf antworten könnte, hat sich in nen sicheren Unterschlupf verkrümmelt um den "Fortbestand der Menschheit" zu sichern. 

Naja nach dem sie schon ihren eigenen Untergang für 800 n. C. vorausgesagt hatten, wahr es ihnen wohl grundlegend egal. Letztlich ist dieses Datum aber auch ein Übergang vom Aszendent Fische zum Aszendent Wassermann. Also kein "jetzt kommt das Armorgeddon und OMG wir werden alle sterben!!11"-Szenario sondern ein neues Zeitalter.



Noxiel schrieb:


> Ja, es müsste der Menschheit wohl besser gehen, denn eigentlich wissen wir es besser. Aber eigentlich müssten wir auch schon längst den CO2 Ausstoß merklich reduziert haben, denn der Klimawandel kommt. Und obwohl das von mehreren unabhängig voneinander national, wie international forschenden Wissenschaftlergruppen festgestellt wurde, passiert nichts. Obwohl es die Menschheit besser wissen müsste....
> 
> Selbst hier im Forum, sprechen einige dem Klimawandel seine Ernsthaftigkeit ab, und dann erwartest du Vernunft bei so komplizierten Themen wie Politik, Finanzen und Bankenwesen?



Ich glaube nicht einmal das es an Vernunft fehlt, sondern an der Einstellung, sich darüber ernsthaft gedanken machen zu wollen. Viele Menschen haben vergessen das Informationen schon immer Macht waren und jetzt im Informationszeitalter mächtiger sind denn je! Wer sie hat, kontrolliert, wer sich nicht hat läßt sich nur kontrollieren. Ich will auch nichts predigen, für irgendwelche Parteien werben, Geld verdienen oder sonst einen Vorteil daraus ziehen. Es geht mir nur darum den Meschen wieder ins Bewußtsein zu rufen das man sich auch mit Dingen auseinandersetzen sollte, die auf höherer Ebene ablaufen. Weil jeder ein Teil dieser Welt ist und an ihr mitwirkt! Und wenn man das nicht in einem Forum für "Gott & die Welt" schafft, dann macht es nirgendwo mehr Sinn.


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Juli 2009)

scratcher da nenn doch bitte mal eine seriöse quelle über planeten x. wie oben schon geschrieben hab ich keine gefunden die bei ersten drüber weglesen abseits der rausgepickten punkte wirklich ernst zu nehmen war. die meisten davon waren wie infokrieg und haben sich nur die punkte rausgesucht die passen und der rest der im deutlichn widerspruch steht, wurde einfach nicht mit einbezogen.
außerdem ist es nur normal das thesen und werte betrefflich des alls immer mal wieder korrigiert wetrden müssen. immerhin liegen für das meiste keine daten oder zahlen vor sondern massen und ähnliches werden über formeln berechnet , die von einem optimalfall ausgehen. wie schnell ein kleiner fehler größere ungenauigkeiten verursacht in bezug auf das all, zeigte ein projekt der nasa wo man eine sonde zum mars schicken wollte die dort proben sammelt und auswertet, mehrere kilometer am mars vorbei flog.

edit: @ Noxiel, wo ich grad politik gelesen hab, ist schon was bei der internen diskussion über meine signatur raus gekommen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Juli 2009)

Zum Thema Sonnenflecken kann ich sagen: Sonnenflecken durchziehen einen Zyklus von etwa 11 Jahren mit einem Minimum und einem Maximum... es ist also nichts besonderes, wenn es zu bestimmten Zeiten sehr viel mehr Sonnenflecken gibt als sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klimakatastrophen würde ich erstmal direkt auf unseren Einfluss zurückführen... wobei da aber auch noch als Möglichkeit darsteht, dass diese Periodisch auftauchen, da muss ich weitere nachforschungen anstellen.

Das jetzt soviel davon aufeinmal auftaucht würde dann lediglich an einer Statistischen Eigenheit liegen... wenn 2 Dinge in nur ungefähren Abständen passieren, kann es vorkommen das sich diese 2 Dinge treffen da vielleicht einige Zeitlang die eine Option weniger Zeit zwischen den Zyklen hatte usw.


Abgesehen davon... wenn Planet X wirklich ein Planet ist der uns so nah kommt und jetzt schon Auswirkungen auf uns hat, dann müssten wir ihn eigentlich schon mit bloßem Auge am Himmel erkennen können... wenn er in 3 Jahren hier sein soll...


----------



## Noxiel (17. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> edit: @ Noxiel, wo ich grad politik gelesen hab, ist schon was bei der internen diskussion über meine signatur raus gekommen?




Mir ist keine interne Diskussion um deine Diskussion bekannt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Mir ist keine interne Diskussion um deine Diskussion bekannt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hatte lillyan im nachtschwärmer allso doch gelogen um nicht den zorn meiner fork of truth zu spüren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (21. Juli 2009)

So, dann werf ich mal wieder ein wenig Diskussionssprengstoff in die Runde:

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/844/472370/text/

in diesem Artikel geht es darum, dass das US-Militär die private Forschung an ihren Spionagesatelliten plötzlich aufkündigt. Interessant waren diese, weil sie eben den Infrarotbereich dargestellt haben.

Fast zeitgleich kann man noch das hier lesen:

http://www.scienceblogs.de/astrodicticum-s...auf-jupiter.php

und ich wette das war nicht der letzte Einschlag in nächster Zeit.

Dazu kommt mal ein Artikel über die EU-Verfassung.

http://www.bunkahle.com/Aktuelles/Politik/EU-Verfassung.html

in der mal darüber diskutiert wird, was sie dann tatsächlich für Menschen in Deutschland bedeutet.

Natürlich sind das keine von der Regierung offiziell als absolut glaubwürdig bestätigte Quellen, aber doch mal lesenswert! Unterhaltsam auf alle Fälle!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> http://www.scienceblogs.de/astrodicticum-s...auf-jupiter.php
> 
> und ich wette das war nicht der letzte Einschlag in nächster Zeit.



Das ist absolut nichts besonderes, sondern sehr gut für uns... würden nicht die dicken Planeten zwischen Weltall und Sonnensystem hocken bzw. den Asteroidengürteln würde es bei uns sehr viel ungemütlich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sie sind quasi unser natürlicher Schutzschild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist absolut nichts besonderes, sondern sehr gut für uns... würden nicht die dicken Planeten zwischen Weltall und Sonnensystem hocken bzw. den Asteroidengürteln würde es bei uns sehr viel ungemütlich sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ein gasriese wie jupiter gilt als faktor für extraterrestrisches  leben, eben aufgrund das er als schutzschild fungiert vor den großen geschossen.


----------

